# Race to Sub-15 *New*



## bigbee99 (Apr 3, 2011)

Figured I might as well try to make a new one for the sub 20 people .

Same rules as the sub 20 race, for round 2, potential closing time is April 17th, 12 pm EST.

1. D' F R' L' B2 L2 D2 U' R' U' B U' L2 B2 L' B2 L2 F D L' R U' F2 D R
2. L' B' L' R2 U F2 R2 F' B2 D2 B' R L' B' U' L' D2 B2 L F2 R F' R' D2 B' 
3. L' U D2 R U F U R F' U2 B2 F2 U R2 L D' U F L2 F' D2 F' L R' D'
4. R B' L' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U D' R L' U2 L2 F R2 U' D' B2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U' D2 
5. L D L R' B' F2 D' L' R' D R' F R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U D' R2 F2 B' U2 B2
6. D' B2 D R' D' R2 U B2 L F' B U R2 F' L D L U R' L D' L2 R2 F2 L
7. L2 B U' B2 L D2 B2 L' F D2 B D' L2 B L2 U2 B2 L F' L' U2 F' R2 L U'
8. F' U B U2 D2 R2 D2 B' R U' D R L' F B2 D2 R' B2 F D R' F2 L U2 B
9. U L' D L R' D R2 F' B' D' U' L R' F B' U2 F L2 U' R D2 B F R B' 
10. R2 U2 D B2 L U2 R2 L' B R' B2 F' U D' F R' U2 L' U2 L' F U2 L' B L'
11. R F2 L' R' B2 U R' F L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' B2 L F U2 B2 R' B' U2 B R2 L2
12. R B D L D' L2 B F' L U' D L' D' B' D2 B' L F L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' L

Good luck!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a race to sub12 for the sub-20 people...


----------



## EricReese (Apr 3, 2011)

Its dead.


----------



## ianography (Apr 3, 2011)

Doesn't mean we can't start a new one...


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess I will be the first to participate 
*Round 1:* 17.21, 17.32, 15.96, 17.21, (21.76), 19.75, 17.26, 17.61, 19.93, (15.80), 16.40, 21.58 = *18.02*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds fun . I'll do 3 rounds of this just to graduate soon.

Wish someone would revive the sub12 thread. I think that would be good .


----------



## ianography (Apr 3, 2011)

*Round 1:*

1: 19.03
2: 18.59
3: 18.15
4: 16.72
5: 18.73
6: 13.30
7: 15.79
8: 17.24
9: 15.20
10: 15.78
11: 19.53
12: 19.80

*Avg: 17.48*

Huh. Pretty good for me. Then again, the scrambles were pretty easy


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 3, 2011)

Screwed up at end. Otherwise normal average.
13.00, 11.32, 16.25, 14.42, 14.54, 12.79, 13.28, 11.72, (11.18), 13.69, (18.72), 14.37 = *13.54*

Happening with vacuuming in my ears + using a white memory cube. Ew white .


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 3, 2011)

15.79, (13.85), 15.23, 15.24, (18.23), 15.67, 17.35, 15.29, 16.43, 15.96, 15.00, 15.94 = *15.79*

Pooooo.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Round 1*

19.34, 18.69, 16.98, 19.85, 20.67, 19.78, 22.63, 18.90, 18.75, 20.44, 18.29, 21.95 = 19.67 avg12 

Really crappy, haven't really warmed up.


----------



## clincr (Apr 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Sounds fun . I'll do 3 rounds of this just to graduate soon.
> 
> Wish someone would revive the sub12 thread. I think that would be good .



I'll do it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 3, 2011)

clincr said:


> I'll do it.


 
Gogogo .


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 3, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Apr 3, 2011 2:29:54 PM - 2:37:47 PM

Mean: 16.77
Standard deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 12.19
Worst Time: 19.78

Best average of 5: 15.28
8-12 - 16.47 (17.81) 15.31 (12.19) 14.07

Best average of 12: 16.93
1-12 - 17.14 18.34 16.82 18.79 (19.78) 17.65 16.90 16.47 17.81 15.31 (12.19) 14.07

1. 17.14 
2. 18.34 
3. 16.82 
4. 18.79 
5. 19.78 
6. 17.65 
7. 16.90 
8. 16.47 
9. 17.81 
10. 15.31 
11. 12.19 
12. 14.07 

PB Average of 12


----------



## clincr (Apr 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Gogogo .



Done.


----------



## Smacky (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 1
Average: 17.94

17.32, 19.22, 18.03, 16.81, 18.52, 16.90, (14.82), (22.18), 19.92, 18.63, 18.07, 16.00


----------



## RTh (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 1.


19.71
17.34
17.27
19.36
(21.31)
19.59
17.41
18.43
20.08
(16.08)
19.00
16.50

Average: 18.47

Bad average. Many 19s few 16s.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Apr 9, 2011)

15.20, (18.89), 14.46, (12.61), 15.44, 18.77, 15.85, 17.52, 18.05, 16.16, 17.13, 16.58=16.52 average


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 9, 2011)

17.92, 17.23, (22.69), (13.84), 15.80, 20.08, 19.39, 17.05, 19.70, 20.23, 15.44, 17.89 = 18.07


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 1
17.03

(18.76), 17.92, 17.70, 17.21, 15.70, 16.80, 16.65, 17.98, 15.87, 17.35, (13.93), 17.11


----------



## moogra (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 1:
(Using qqTimer)
15.31, 15.67, 18.54, 14.82, (19.23), 16.29, 14.55, 17.68, 14.64, 14.92, (10.95), 16.31

number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.95
worst time: 19.23

current avg5: 15.29 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 14.70 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 15.87 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 15.87 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: 15.87 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 15.74

The 10.95 was a PLL skip.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 10, 2011)

Round 1

15.76, 18.79, 16.86, 15.83, 17.31, 17.40, 18.01, 18.87, 17.82, 14.91, 17.71, 16.01

Average: 17.15

Ugh...all over the place...


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 1:*14.43, 14.74, 15.09, 16.08, 15.70, 15.88, 14.61, (16.62), 16.48, (12.10), 14.45, 14.23 = 15.17 av12, 15.03 mean of 12
I average sub-15 already, so this is a bad average for me.
When's Round 2?


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 1: LouisCormier- 15.27*
Statistics for 04-10-2011 16:29:43

Average: 15.27
Standard Deviation: 1.13
Best Time: 13.25
Worst Time: 20.02
Individual Times:
15.48, (20.02), (13.25), 13.50, 14.52, 14.52, 14.84, 15.14, 16.69, 14.55, 18.14, 15.27
Pretty good


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 10, 2011)

Round 1 Results:


RyanReese09 - 13.54

cubeflip - 15.17
LouisCormier - 15.27
cyoubx - 15.79
moogra - 15.87
Reinier Schippers - 16.52
bigbee99 - 16.93
AvidCuber - 17.03
AJ Blair - 17.15
ianography - 17.48
Smacky - 17.94
CUB3R01 - 18.02
nascarjon - 18.07
RTh - 18.47
masteranders1 - 19.67


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 10, 2011)

potential closing time is April 17th, 12 pm EST.

1. D' F R' L' B2 L2 D2 U' R' U' B U' L2 B2 L' B2 L2 F D L' R U' F2 D R
2. L' B' L' R2 U F2 R2 F' B2 D2 B' R L' B' U' L' D2 B2 L F2 R F' R' D2 B' 
3. L' U D2 R U F U R F' U2 B2 F2 U R2 L D' U F L2 F' D2 F' L R' D'
4. R B' L' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U D' R L' U2 L2 F R2 U' D' B2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U' D2 
5. L D L R' B' F2 D' L' R' D R' F R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U D' R2 F2 B' U2 B2
6. D' B2 D R' D' R2 U B2 L F' B U R2 F' L D L U R' L D' L2 R2 F2 L
7. L2 B U' B2 L D2 B2 L' F D2 B D' L2 B L2 U2 B2 L F' L' U2 F' R2 L U'
8. F' U B U2 D2 R2 D2 B' R U' D R L' F B2 D2 R' B2 F D R' F2 L U2 B
9. U L' D L R' D R2 F' B' D' U' L R' F B' U2 F L2 U' R D2 B F R B' 
10. R2 U2 D B2 L U2 R2 L' B R' B2 F' U D' F R' U2 L' U2 L' F U2 L' B L'
11. R F2 L' R' B2 U R' F L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' B2 L F U2 B2 R' B' U2 B R2 L2
12. R B D L D' L2 B F' L U' D L' D' B' D2 B' L F L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B' L

Good luck! First Post has been updated


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

Average of 12: 16.51
1. 16.16 U' B D2 B' F2 D F' U2 D2 B U2 R F' D2 U L F' B2 D2 U' B' U' F' D2 U'
2. (11.76) F' B R D2 R2 L2 D2 L' B U2 B R L' U2 L D U2 R' D2 L' D L2 F R L2
3. (18.86) U2 L' B2 F D' F R' L F R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 B' R2 L' U' D' F D R' D2
4. 16.63 R F' B R' F L2 R' B F L' B D R U' B L D2 B F L' B2 U R F' B
5. 17.69 F B2 R2 U B2 D B D2 B2 D B' L D' R L2 U' L' R F' U2 R U2 L' F' L
6. 17.19 U2 L B2 L' B2 R D L2 B R F2 U' D B' F' L2 D2 R' D F' U2 L2 B L2 F'
7. 16.81 B2 U L' F' L' R F2 R2 U L R' B U D F2 U2 L2 R2 B R' L U2 D R' F2
8. 16.26 L2 D2 B' F D' B L U2 D' F2 R B D' R D' R2 F' D B' U2 R2 L2 D' F' L'
9. 16.83 F D2 U2 F2 L D2 B' U' F2 D2 L' U' L U2 B' D' U B F2 R U' D' L' R F
10. 16.12 F D' R F2 B R2 D2 B L2 U D B' U' F2 U2 B L2 D L' R B' U R2 B' D'
11. 15.53 F' B' D F D F D2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 D L' B F R' L2 B2 D2
12. 15.88 F2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 F' U F' D2 F' D' R U F B' L' B' F' U' F L' R F D' 

Ignore scrambles, is lazy


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

14 and 16 were N perm, my slow one. Would have been a very very good average otherwise.

The first solve shoulda been sub10. F R U R' U' F' into U(b). Locked up.

10.31, 11.03, 12.93, 13.89, 12.77, 16.11, 11.46, 12.56, 13.73, 12.07, 14.77, 13.66=*12.89*


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 2 *


Best average of 12: *15.78*
1-12 - 15.36 16.87 13.81 (18.04) 14.57 (12.01) 16.34 14.52 16.68 14.70 17.23 17.68


----------



## ianography (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 2:*

1: 16.47
2: 15.73
3: 14.79
4: 16.91
5: 18.84
6: 12.43
7: 18.57
8: 17.24
9: 17.47
10: 15.59 
11: 19.84
12: 16.59

*Avg: 16.82*

First sub-17 average of 12, I believe. The 12.43 was a J-perm.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 2
17.02

18.46, 17.56, 17.15, (18.63), 17.42, 18.01, (14.73), 15.62, 17.94, 15.83, 15.82, 16.42

Ha. I improved .01 from last round


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 2: LouisCormier- 15.94*
Statistics for 04-11-2011 17:47:14

Average: 15.94
*Standard Deviation: 1.72* WTF
Best Time: 11.11
Worst Time: 20.78
Individual Times:
13.90, (20.78), 19.00, 14.30, 16.93, (11.11), 13.79, 15.85, 16.61, 14.04, 19.02, 16.00

not that inconsistent usually...


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 2
17.39Rubik's cube
Apr 11, 2011 6:00:37 PM - 6:28:39 PM

Standard deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 14.99
Worst Time: 19.89

Best average of 5: 15.81
4-8 - (14.99) 15.69 (18.20) 16.74 15.01

Best average of 12: 17.39 
1-12 - 17.18 18.38 19.89 (14.99) 15.69 18.20 16.74 15.01 17.40 17.96 (19.89) 17.45

pb average of 5 and 12, darn counting 19...


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 2:* 12.63, 14.17, 14.14, (17.76), 17.56, (10.35), 15.24, 12.56, 14.04, 14.02, 14.75, 15.50 = *14.46*


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 12, 2011)

Round 2:

17.73, (12.17), 18.06, 20.25, (26.19), 15.05, 16.09, 16.66, 14.59, 13.58, 15.69, 17.74 = 16.54


----------



## RTh (Apr 13, 2011)

Round 2:

Average 17.88

1. 18.25
2. 18.61
3. 17.05
4. 16.13
5. (20.94)
6. 16.88
7. 17.08
8. 15.90
9. 20.14
10. 19.72
11. (13.88)
12. 19.05

OMG, insane average.


----------



## janelle (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 2*
19.89, 19.46, 16.12, 18.67[oll skip], 16.53, (20.15), 19.31, 16.86, 18.88, 18.69, 16.89, (15.49) 
Average of 12: *18.13*


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 13, 2011)

Round 2:

Mean: 18.26
Standard deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 14.87
Worst Time: 21.69
Best average of 5: 17.77
8-12 - (14.87) (21.69) 19.12 17.50 16.69
Best average of 12: *18.25* 
1-12 - 19.38 17.89 18.31 17.65 17.70 19.12 19.14 (14.87) (21.69) 19.12 17.50 16.69 

Comment: My first average of 12 with my new Guhong!  I love this cube so much.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 2:
Average: 16.70
1.	16.60	
2.	16.90	
3.	15.14	
4.	16.86	
5.	(13.07) 
6.	15.97
7.	16.37	
8.	17.76
9.	16.09	
10.	17.40
11.	17.92	
12.	(18.39)

Fail end.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 16, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.47
worst time: 21.37

current avg5: 17.71 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 17.71 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 17.42 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 17.42 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 17.42 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 17.50


----------



## ianography (Apr 22, 2011)

All righty kids, Eric said that he doesn't mind if I hijack this thread. So, here we go:

*Round 2 Results:*

1st, RyanReese09: 12.89
2nd, cubeflip: 14.46
3rd, AustinReed: 15.78 
4th, LouisCormier: 15.94:
5th, EricReese: 16.51
6th, nascarjon: 16.54
7th, antoinecanton: 16.70
8th, ianography: 16.82 
9th, AvidCuber: 17.02 
10th, gbcuber: 17.39
11th, bigbee99: 17.42
12th, RTh: 17.88
13th, janelle: 18.13
14th, CUB3R01: 18.25


----------



## ianography (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 3, Closing Time: April 25th, 2011*

1: R' B R U2 R' L B2 L R2 F' U R' L D' U' R2 D' U2 B' U2 B2 D F2 R F'
2: B R2 B2 U' D2 L2 F' L2 B' D' B D2 F U' L' U2 R L2 F2 D2 F D' F' L2 R
3: B' F D F R2 D B D R2 D B2 F' U D B' F2 U L2 B2 U F' R2 U2 F' R2
4: L2 D2 L U B2 L' F D2 F2 R L' F D L' U B D2 R L' B U2 R D' L' F2 
5: U' D' L2 B F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' F' U D F2 U' B2 U L' R' D' U' R2 B F R
6: D' F2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 D L' R U2 B F R D2 R' U' R2 U' B U B' F2 D F
7: F2 R D2 F' R F' B2 D2 R' D2 B' D' B2 D2 F2 U F' D2 B U2 R' U B2 L2 U2
8: D F2 B' L2 F' L' U2 B' U2 F' B U2 F2 U L' D' U2 B D2 L D' U' L' R' F
9: D' L F2 U L' D L' D2 R2 D R' U2 F D U B D' R U F2 D' R' F' L U2
10: F' U' R D' F' D2 L U' D2 F2 D R' D F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' F D' R2 D2 F' R' 
11: D2 F' B2 D' B' R' B' R2 F2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 R L' B F2 R L U2 D L B' F2 
12: F L' F' L2 B F2 U' F L2 R' B' F' U2 F B' R' F L' D2 F R' B F2 U D' 

Good luck!


----------



## RTh (Apr 22, 2011)

RTh

1. 16.09
2. 19.03
3. 15.11
4. ([COLOR="#red"]19.96[/COLOR])
5. 15.58
6. 17.44
7. 17.09
8. 18.33
9. (14.72)
10. 18.28
11. 15.11
12. 16.09

Average:16.81

Grrrreat!

Edit: Lol, didn't notice the double 15.11 and 16.09


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

I graduate this round if I sub15 again yes?


----------



## ianography (Apr 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I graduate this round if I sub15 again yes?


 
Yeah, you do


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

Not too shabby considering me not warming up + no contacts in + using OH cube (Slow turning)

13.67, 12.02, 15.32, 12.63, 13.33, 12.18, 11.41, 13.71, 11.48, 13.87, 13.25, 12.08 = *12.82*

Yayz I gradumate.


----------



## ianography (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 3:*

1: 15.99
2: 18.66
3: 16.60
4: 15.34
5: 16.72
6: 18.28
7: 14.82
8: 18.50
9: 18.16
10: 20.08
11: 18.11
12: 16.99

*Avg: 17.33*

Meh.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 3:*

14.67, 14.68, 12.36, 16.61, 12.70, 15.71, 13.14, (18.25), (11.41), 16.02, 13.94, 12.53 = *14.23*

When do I graduate? This round or next round?


----------



## ianography (Apr 23, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> *Round 3:*
> 
> 14.67, 14.68, 12.36, 16.61, 12.70, 15.71, 13.14, (18.25), (11.41), 16.02, 13.94, 12.53 = *14.23*
> 
> When do I graduate? This round or next round?


 
Next, because in the first round you didn't get a sub-15 average.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 24, 2011)

I want to join.

Round 3:
15.90, 18.85, 18.47, 23.13, 18.80, 21.48, 18.46, 17.25, 17.81, (23.34), (15.04), 20.24

avg12: 19.04 (σ = 1.99)

Meh, not to good though. I was hoping for sub 19.


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 3
(14.68), (21.55) (pop), 17.56, 17.94, 16.02, 15.55, 16.18, 16.28, 16.61, 16.40, 19.86, 14.71 = 16.71

May or may not consistently do this race.


----------



## janelle (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 3*
15.48, (15.39), 18.54, (19.45), 18.18, 17.41, 15.46, 17.55, 18.80, 18.38, 19.38, 16.84
Average of 12: *17.60*
Good


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 3*
14.46, 13.29, 14.16, 14.22, (21.91), 15.79, 15.28, 16.17, 14.51, 17.02, 13.01, (12.49)
Average of 12: *14.79*

lol 21. I misplaced 3 F2L pairs...so yeah.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 3
16.43

16.00, 17.94, (13.30), 14.62, (18.36), 16.36, 17.96, 15.43, 16.65, 15.58, 17.58, 16.19


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 3: LouisCormier- 15.39*

Statistics for 04-25-2011 08:54:01

Average: 15.39
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 12.02
Worst Time: 19.50
Individual Times:
15.03, 16.89, 15.44, 16.30, (19.50), 15.16, (12.02), 14.86, 16.34, 14.38, 15.87, 13.58

Not bad


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 25, 2011)

Average: 14.89
1.	11.90
2.	(18.74) 
3.	15.33	
4.	(11.58) 
5.	14.79	
6.	12.99
7.	14.02	
8.	16.33
9.	15.20	
10.	16.33	
11.	16.15	
12.	15.84

Very Good average! Did it yesterday but did not have time to submit it. Sub-15


----------



## Xnx (Apr 25, 2011)

Session average: 17.06
1. 18.03 '
2. (11.94) 
3. 18.06 
4. 19.92 
5. 16.01 
6. (20.62) 
7. 15.17 
8. 17.18 
9. 15.06+[FUUUUUU] 
10. 19.04 
11. 15.69 
12. 16.48 

Go inconsistency!!


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 25, 2011)

Average: 17.49
Individual Times:
18.66, 19.16, 16.98, (14.86), 17.42, 18.86, (19.45), 17.02, 17.28, 15.31, 15.42,18.77


----------



## mrjames113083 (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 2

Avg - 19.44

(15.77), 18.86, (26.46), 18.47, 20.71, 20.47, 18.15, 17.30, 23.27, 19.94, 20.58, 16.63


----------



## ianography (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 3 Results:*

1st, RyanReese09: 12.82
2nd, Cubeflip: 14.23
3rd, Cyoubx: 14.79
4th, Antoineccanton: 14.89
5th, LouisCormier: 15.39
6th, AvidCuber: 16.43
7th, Dimwmuni: 16.71
8th, RTh: 16.81
9th, Xnx: 17.06
10th, ianography: 17.33
11th, Nascarjon: 17.49
12th, Janelle: 17.61
13th, Hershey: 19.04
14th, Mrjames113083: 19.44

Congratulations to RyanReese09, who has now graduated! And cubeflip, if you get a sub-15 average next round, you graduate too.

If anybody missed round 3, do that round and this round and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 4, Closing Time: April 28th, 2011*

1: B2 L2 B2 L F' U F D2 U L' F2 B' U R' U R F' U2 D' F D U F' D B2
2: F' R2 F2 U2 D L' F2 L D R' L B2 D' F R F' R L' B U2 L2 U2 D2 R' F2
3: D' B' F2 D' B' D2 F B' U R2 L F L' F L B R D U2 R2 L D' U B R' 
4: R' F L2 U' R' U B' D2 U2 L' U2 L2 D' L B2 R2 B F2 D U' R F L' F2 D'
5: B U2 L' R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F' R' U2 L2 R' F' B R2 U2 R2 U2 F R D2 B U2
6: B' D' L2 R2 U2 R U2 D F B' R B' U' F R' B2 R B U' L' F' U B' D' L2 
7: D2 R D' F B D2 F B L B' D F2 L R2 F D B D2 L' U' L2 B2 U' D' B2 
8: R2 D2 U F2 R L B2 R' B2 D R L2 D' L R B2 D' L2 B' U R' B D U' F2 
9: R D2 L B2 F' U2 B' L' U' L' F U2 B' U2 L2 B2 F' U D' B2 R F' U' D2 B
10: B D B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R U' R' F' L2 U2 R B' F D2 U2 F' L' B R' U' R2 
11: D' L' U2 F B2 D U F R U B' F2 D F2 D' B' D2 L2 B' F' U F' L' F' D'
12: B2 R D R' B2 L2 R2 U F' L' R' U' R2 L' U L2 B U' F' B' L B' R F' U'

Good luck!


----------



## ianography (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 4:*

1: 16.51
2: 19.41
3: 18.31
4: 17.35
5: 14.27
6: 17.32
7: 16.69
8: 16.57
9: 21.25
10: 22.23
11: 16.82
12: 18.99

*Avg: 17.92*

I suck.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 4:*

(11.22), 11.59, (18.02), 16.31, 15.97, 13.03, 16.16, 16.08, 11.40, 13.75, 13.46, 15.16 = *14.29*

very weird average. No 14s at all, 3 11s, and a handful of bad solves. Could have been better, but whatever. I got it on tape.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 25, 2011)

ianography said:


> I suck.


 
I suck more 

Round 4:
16.73, 16.70, 16.84, 22.29, 16.11, 23.97, 20.65, 17.17, 21.65, 20.40, 20.92, 19.54

avg12: 19.29


----------



## Coke (Apr 25, 2011)

Just got sub 20 2 weeks ago, minus well try this.

Round 4:
18.52, 18.34, 11.09(OMG LUCK, NEW NON LUCKY PB ), 12.39, 21.15, 17.36, 18.63, 15.94, 32.56 (huge pop explosion >.>) 14.53, 19.35, 17.36

avg12: 17.36

Some major fluctuation going on in there. But this was a pretty dang good average for me, especially because I just recently became sub 20.


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 25, 2011)

16.10, 21.39, 14.98, 25.68, 14.55, 18.23, 23.03, 13.98, 14.75, 15.15, 15.80, 20.06 = 17.40 

Just ignore the over 20 solves


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 26, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 4_

19.72 19.07 (23.76) 18.28 (17.06) 17.35 21.23 18.33 20.74 17.87 20.71 18.68 = *19.20*

_Comment - PB avg 5 in here - Solves 4-8. 17.99_


----------



## rubiksczar (Apr 26, 2011)

rubiksczar : *Round 4*

19.59, 18.39, 19.79, 20.20, 18.18, 15.96, 19.58, (14.87), (22.31), 19.06, 17.00, 19.68 = *18.74*


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 27, 2011)

*15.83*

14.29 16.98 (54.67) 16.68 13.75 14.09 13.79 16.34 (12.68) 20.54 17.76 14.04

Should've easily been sub-15, but far too many pops and lock-ups. Chasing pieces around on the floor doesn't help at all!


----------



## Xnx (Apr 27, 2011)

Session average: 17.22
1. (19.62) 
2. 16.64 
3. 17.99 
4. 17.23 
5. 15.60 
6. 15.51
7. (13.47) 
8. 18.91 
9. 18.98 
10. 16.11 
11. 18.16 
12. 17.07 

Not too pleased with the average in general, but meh... It is sort of my average time.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 4: LouisCormier- 15.11*
Statistics for 04-27-2011 20:03:10

Average: 15.11
Standard Deviation: 1.15
Best Time: 12.35
Worst Time: 17.25
Individual Times:
15.37, 16.52, 16.89, (17.25), 12.84, 13.74, 14.17, 15.60, 14.62, (12.35), 16.54, 14.80

Wow... the fail start cost me the average.


----------



## ianography (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 4 Results:*

1st, cubeflip: 14.29
2nd, LouisCormier: 15.11
3rd, nascarjon: 15.83
4th, Xnx: 17.22
5th, Coke: 17.36
6th, dimwmuni: 17.40
7th, ianography: 17.92
8th, rubiksczar: 18.74
9th, James Ludlow: 19.20
10th, Hershey: 19.29

Congratulations to cubeflip, whom has now graduated! And congrats to both Coke for his new PB and James Ludlow for his PB Average of 5.

If you missed round 4, do that round and this round and put it into a single post.


----------



## ianography (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 5, Closing Time: May 2nd, 2011*

1: L D2 F2 R U L2 F B L F2 B2 L' F2 R B2 R D2 B F' R U R L D' B
2: L' D' F R2 U D' L' U' B2 F U' R L B' D' F2 U L2 F' B2 R' D B' L R
3: R2 D2 U' F L2 R2 F' L R B2 F' L2 D R D' L' F U2 B' D L' B D F2 B
4: B2 U2 F L' B D2 F2 U B2 L D U B U D2 R U D' R' B2 L B' F2 L D2
5: R2 D U F' R' U2 D B2 F' R2 U L' R B' D' U' F' R L2 D' U2 R' D' U' B2
6: U2 F D2 B' R2 U' F B R U2 L' D L2 B' L B' D L F' D' U L2 R' F' L
7: D' U2 L' D' F' U R2 L B2 R2 B L B L2 R' B2 U L R2 F' U2 D' B2 F D' 
8: U D' F2 R U2 F L R2 B2 R' F R2 U2 D' R' B L R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F U2 F
9: D2 B F U2 R2 F R' B' F D' L' F' D2 B' L2 R' U' D2 L B' L2 B2 D' B D
10: F' U2 R2 D' U' B F U2 R D U2 L' B' U' F2 D U2 F L' F U' L2 U B' D
11: R' U2 F2 R L' D U B' U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' L U L D' R' F L2 R F L2 D
12: F' B' U F' L' U2 B' D F D F2 D B U2 D F' L' U' D2 R2 L F U2 L2 D

Good luck!


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 29, 2011)

*Round 5: LouisCormier- 14.63*

Statistics for 04-28-2011 19:29:41
Cube: Black Guhong
Average: 14.63
Standard Deviation: 0.80
Best Time: 12.36
Worst Time: 23.46
Individual Times:
14.30, 13.53, 14.98, (23.46), 13.44, (12.36), 16.03, 14.32, 14.75, 13.86, 15.09, 16.02

Finally a sub-15 average in this race! How many do I have to get to graduate?


----------



## ianography (Apr 29, 2011)

*Round 5:*

1: 17.11
2: 15.43
3: 21.53
4: 16.22
5: 20.03
6: 21.11
7: 16.18
8: 18.10
9: 15.69
10: 19.05
11: 18.28
12: 15.35 

*Avg: 17.72*

Weird.


----------



## ianography (Apr 29, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> *Round 5: LouisCormier- 14.63*
> 
> Statistics for 04-28-2011 19:29:41
> Cube: Black Guhong
> ...


 
3 sub-15 averages.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 29, 2011)

*I feel like confidence is going down lower.*

18.62, 18.98, 20.25, 21.60, 18.46, 18.11, 15.59, 20.11, 19.55, 15.06, 19.36, 22.04

avg12: 19.06


----------



## goflb (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrible round. inconsistent throughout..

1) 18.22
2) (22.97)
3) 16.36
4) 20.53
5) 15.95
6) 18.41
7) 19.11
8) 16.32
9) 19.39
10) (15.63)
11) 19.47
12) 17.98

average --> 18.17


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 30, 2011)

Round 5
15.85, 15.71, 17.14, 14.53, 16.52, 17.72, 18.28, 17.00, 17.81, 17.90, 17.66, 15.20 = 16.85


----------



## Coke (Apr 30, 2011)

Round 5:

20.72, 15.55, 24.36 (Pop across the room >.<), 16.26, 17.36, 12.63, 14.30, 15.00, 15.23, 18.35 11.11, 16.20

Average of 12: 16.16 yay repeating digits 

Wow this is a great average. I have been steadily improving . Been hard drilling cubing a LOT this month, think its paying off, was averaging 23.xy's at the beginning of april. Need to learn the rest of the PLL's! (aka g perms UGH)


----------



## ianography (Apr 30, 2011)

Coke said:


> Round 5:
> 
> 20.72, 15.55, 24.36 (Pop across the room >.<), 16.26, 17.36, 12.63, 14.30, 15.00, 15.23, 18.35 11.11, 16.20
> 
> ...


 
G-Perms aren't that hard to learn, considering they're very similar. It's just hard to actually go and learn them.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

Round 5
17.52

18.35, 18.62, (14.97), 15.68, 18.02, 15.71, 19.03, 15.61, (24.03), 18.49, 19.02, 16.71

Not very consistent... (not very good either)


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 30, 2011)

_James LUdlow : Round 5_

17.13 17.59 (24.70) 19.28 18.72 19.25 (15.57) 21.80 19.68 19.73 19.74 18.98 = *19.19*

*Comment : Lol - a whole 0.01 secs quicker than last week. the 15 was NL.*


----------



## Xnx (Apr 30, 2011)

Average of 12: 17.22
1. (19.51)
2. 18.72 
3. 13.44 
4. 16.95 
5. 14.82
6. 18.21 
7. 19.35 
8. (11.84) 
9. 17.88 
10. 14.52 
11. 19.24 
12. 19.08 

Ridiculously inconsistent...

EDIT: LOL, exactly same average as last round. Take that, James Ludlow.


----------



## janelle (Apr 30, 2011)

*Round 5*
(21.14), 17.72, 20.56, 18.77, 16.96[oll skip], 17.34, 16.87, 17.54, 17.66, 20.26, (16.74), 19.63
Average of 12: *18.33*


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 30, 2011)

Round 5
15.53, 15.36, 17.27, (13.50), (17.28), 15.58, 15.55, 15.36, 15.43, 16.61, 15.58, 16.58 = 15.89


----------



## RaresB (May 1, 2011)

Round 5 
18.08, 16.86, 18.36, 17.54, 17.98, 15.98, (12.66), 17.26, 18.78, 18.18, (19.06), 17.18, = 17.62 I'm loving that 12, i had an easy one look oll, an easy f2l and a sexy t-perm. For some reason my nl solves end up being better then the lucky ones. Anyhow i usually average low ,18 high 17 so it was a good average. I was well warmed up. Happy to join this race
Standard Deviation 1.82


----------



## nascarjon (May 2, 2011)

Round 5

Average: *17.23*
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 15.66
Worst Time: 20.84
Individual Times: 18.95, (20.84), (15.66), 19.64, 17.05, 8.78, 16.50, 16.78, 15.83, 15.76, 15.92, 17.06

No excuses. Just a horrible average.


----------



## speed (May 2, 2011)

http://www.pic.iran-forum.ir/images/w9lizuvxi3tqetudx5bt.jpg
average= 15.51


----------



## ianography (May 2, 2011)

*Round 5 Results:*

1st, LouisCormier: 14.63
2nd, speed: 15.51
3rd, Engberg91: 15.89
4th, Coke: 16.16 
5th, dimwmuni: 16.85
6th, Xnx: 17.22
7th, nascarjon: 17.23
8th, AvidCuber: 17.52
9th, pwnAge: 17.62
10th, ianography: 17.72
11th, goflb: 18.17
12th, janelle: 18.33
13th, Hershey: 19.06
14th, James Ludlow: 19.19

If you missed the last round, do that round and this round and put it into one post.

Also, speed, please put the times into your post, rather than in a link.


----------



## ianography (May 2, 2011)

*Round 6, Closing Time: May 5th, 2011*

1: R B L U F B' R' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F D' B' D' U' R D L D2 U F' L
2: D' F2 U L R' F' R2 B R F B L B' U' D2 B D B' L2 F2 U2 B F U' R2 
3: D F2 B R B2 L F' B2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D U R B' L2 B' R2 D B2 F
4: R2 U' F B2 L2 U2 L F L B R F2 D' B' R2 D L' D' F2 D L2 D' L R D
5: U F B' L' F2 L' R2 F2 L U' F R' D U L2 F U' B' F' L' D F R B2 R'
6: B' F' U' L F' U2 R2 B U' F2 R2 D U' B2 F' R' F2 B2 R U L F' R2 U' R
7: R D' B' L2 B' L R D2 B' U' L2 B2 R' L F B' D2 L' D2 L2 B2 L D2 R2 F
8: R' U B' D R' D2 B F2 R L F2 R D L R U' D2 L U2 D' R' F L R' B
9: U B2 R2 B2 D L' D' F' D2 B D2 U2 F R' L2 B' F2 R L D U L' D' R B
10: R2 U B2 R F2 D2 R L' U R2 L F' D F U' F' D R2 L2 U2 D B' L R D2
11: R2 L' D B R2 U2 F2 L R B U2 D' F D B' F L2 U R' D2 B' L2 B2 U B2 
12: R' D' U' B F2 U2 R U2 L U B' R2 F' B2 D2 R2 B F' U2 D' L2 U' F' B L' 

Good luck!


----------



## janelle (May 2, 2011)

*Round 6* 
(13.69[pll skip]), 17.55, 20.30, 14.97, (21.82), 15.73, 18.00, 18.15, 15.52, 16.64, 17.63, 17.93
Average of 12: *17.24* 
 In a good cubing mood


----------



## RaresB (May 2, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Round 5
> 18.08, 16.86, 18.36, 17.54, 17.98, 15.98, (12.66), 17.26, 18.78, 18.18, (19.06), 17.18, = 17.62 I'm loving that 12, i had an easy one look oll, an easy f2l and a sexy t-perm. For some reason my nl solves end up being better then the lucky ones. Anyhow i usually average low ,18 high 17 so it was a good average. I was well warmed up. Happy to join this race
> Standard Deviation 1.82


 


ianography said:


> *Round 5 Results:*
> 
> 1st, LouisCormier: 14.63
> 2nd, speed: 15.51
> ...



Where am I. Did I do something wrong.


----------



## Hershey (May 2, 2011)

*What is this, I don't even...*

*Round 6:*
(21.55), 18.10, 16.35, 18.19, 15.90, 17.73, 15.54, 17.59, (12.95), 17.27, 14.56, 18.58

avg12: 16.98

Yay!


----------



## ianography (May 3, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Where am I. Did I do something wrong.


 
Sorry about that, typo. I put you back in.


----------



## dimwmuni (May 3, 2011)

*Round 6*
20.23, 17.73, 18.61, 16.72, 15.60, 16.08, 16.13, 14.70, 15.25, 12.81, 16.36, 15.88 = 16.31


----------



## RaresB (May 3, 2011)

Round 6 
17.53, 16.56, 17.25, 17.16, 15.94, (18.94), 17.74, 18.74, 15.92, (14.55), 15.58, 16.20 = 16.86
Pretty bad mid but wow this is really good. Sub 17 finally and sub 16 avg of 5 (last 5 was 15.90) The last few solves really shaped this average. Really like the improvement.
Standard deviation is 0.94


----------



## Coke (May 3, 2011)

Round 6: 

15.34, 17.34, 15.16, 18.16, 13.52, 16.24, 20.00, 16.00, 14.26, 10.56 PLL skip, 16.83, 14.22

avg12: 15.71

yay, new PB avg12! I'm very pleased with my results.

It just keeps getting better and better! I seem to be steadily improving. I've had a LOT of time to drill cubing recently, like the past month, spent 2 hours+ a day at least, just sitting there and drilling and drilling certain things I need to improve, etc.

P.S. I LEARNED THE G PERMS!!!!! YAY Now I know full PLL, which makes me HAPPY.


----------



## speed (May 3, 2011)

Round 6
Average: 16.04
Standard Deviation: 1.08
Best Time: 12.54
Worst Time: 17.86
Individual Times:
1.	17.33	
2.	(17.86)
3.	17.82	
4.	14.14
5.	16.58	
6.	15.60	
7.	16.31	
8.	(12.54)	
9.	15.02	
10.	17.24	
11.	14.49
12.	15.91
i had no skip  i don't have skip very much in my solves .......maybe 1 in 30


----------



## Verack (May 3, 2011)

Round 6

*Average: 18.63*

18.39, (15.48), 17.25, 16.16, 17.75, (23.01), 19.89, 20.96, 19.36, 15.55, 19.15, 21.83

This is the first time I participate in this race. I just graduated from the sub-20 race.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 3, 2011)

*Round 6: LouisCormier- 14.56 *

Statistics for 05-03-2011 18:44:07

Average: 14.56
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 11.58
Worst Time: 18.43
Individual Times:
(18.43), 14.38, 11.84, 17.07, 15.62, 13.88, (11.58), 14.44, 12.76, 15.96, 16.63, 13.02

Sub-15 again 
with a 13.69 avg 5 and two sub-12 singles!


----------



## nascarjon (May 4, 2011)

Round 6

*15.28*

13.43 17.07 15.75 15.03 15.01 (11.86) 13.42 17.58 (18.58) 14.68 16.64 14.17


----------



## Xnx (May 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 17.43
1. 18.13 
2. (12.79) 
3. (19.30) 
4. 18.12 
5. 15.54
6. 17.71 
7. 18.80 
8. 17.81 
9. 17.91 
10. 15.43 
11. 16.80 
12. 18.05 

Lame.. Not even sub-17 avg5 in here


----------



## ianography (May 5, 2011)

14.87, 15.66, 15.97, 17.10, 14.85, 16.23, 19.84, 11.91, 16.94, 19.03, 12.92, 13.72 = 15.73

Awesome average. The 11.91 is my third sub-12 ever, and was a PLL skip. I think this is my PB average of 12.


----------



## ianography (May 5, 2011)

*Round 6 Results:*

1st, LouisCormier: 14.63
2nd, nascarjon: 15.28
3rd, Coke: 15.71
4th, ianography: 15.73
5th, speed: 16.04
6th, dimwmuni: 16.31
7th, pwnAge: 16.86
8th, Hershey: 16.98
9th, janelle: 17.24
10th, Xnx: 17.43
11th, Verack: 18.63

If you missed that round, do that and this round and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (May 5, 2011)

*Round 7, Closing Time: May 9th, 2011*

1: L B U2 L2 U2 R F' L2 F' L2 R' F2 D B L D F B' D R2 D U' F2 B2 R
2: B U B' U R U2 R' L U B F L2 B2 D' R2 B' U' B D B D L2 F' L' B2
3: F' B' L2 F2 L B U' B L2 U R U B' F' D R2 D2 U L' F' D B' R' F' U
4: D2 L' R2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 B2 F D2 U' B F' R F R F B2 D' U2 R2 D2 R D
5: B' R2 U B U' R' F' R' D L' F2 L' B' L2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R' U D2 R2 F
6: R B D2 L2 B' L' U' D2 R' L' D2 F' B2 L2 B2 L' F' B D' F D' L' B2 D B2
7: R2 F L' D2 B' F' U2 B2 U B' F2 R' B' R B2 D B R2 L U' B2 U D2 F2 B
8: R2 L2 F D F D' F D F U F' B D2 B F2 R L2 D2 B U B' U2 R2 D B2
9: D2 U2 R F U' F D U R' L U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L F B U2 R F2 B' L' R2 U
10: R2 U' F' U R B F U L' U B2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 L' U D' L' D2
11: B' F L R2 B L' U' L F L R' D' B F' L2 R' B D R B2 D2 F' R D' L2
12: F2 U2 R B' U' B2 L' B F2 L' B2 R2 U2 D' F' B D2 B' D B' D' L F' U F

Good luck!


----------



## RaresB (May 6, 2011)

Doing the same thing as last time. A few solves at a time. Will update
16.43, 15.96, 15.26, 14.22, 15.81 (wow 15.67 avg 5 major pwnAge right there), 16.96, 16.55, 17.82, 16.57, 16.43, 17.63, 1:03.46(got bored and fell asleep with the cube in my hand no jks i did this average at 11:00 p.m. so tired.) = _*16.54 AVERAGE OF 12 *_ I'm proud of the average and especially the avg 5


----------



## speed (May 6, 2011)

Round 7
Average: 15.92
Standard Deviation: 0.89
Best Time: 14.43
Worst Time: 17.88
Individual Times:
1.	14.77	
2.	17.36	
3.	16.33	
4.	(14.43)	
5.	15.58	
6.	17.32	
7.	16.43	
8.	15.01	
9.	14.70	
10.	(17.88)	
11.	15.04
12.	16.64


----------



## RTh (May 6, 2011)

Average: 16.044

14.68 16.59 15.98 16.68 17.41 14.09 16.15 17.08 (13.31) (18.50) 15.53 16.25


----------



## dimwmuni (May 6, 2011)

Round 7
18.82, 15.60, 15.50, 16.87, 15.13, 15.81, 16.40, 14.69, 14.98, 13.86, 16.26, 18.15 = 15.94


----------



## LouisCormier (May 7, 2011)

*Round 7: LouisCormier - 14.33* 

Statistics for 05-06-2011 19:02:05

Average: 14.33
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 12.64
Worst Time: 17.57
Individual Times:
13.59, 14.11, 14.16, 14.31, (12.64), 12.83, 15.43, 15.26, 16.08, 13.20, (17.57), 14.29

I was sure this average was gonna fail but this is very good for me  First race I graduate from!


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

*I will never be sub 15 *

*Round 7:*
23.86, 16.34, 18.02, 20.85, 20.77, 16.29, 20.56, 18.96, 17.09, 17.06, 22.39, 16.61
avg12: 18.86


----------



## AvidCuber (May 7, 2011)

Round 7
16.96

16.70, 18.65, 16.91, 16.44, 15.42, (14.50), 18.20, 16.62, 19.08, 14.81, (19.37), 16.73

This is quite good for me.


----------



## gbcuber (May 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> *Round 7:*
> 23.86, 16.34, 18.02, 20.85, 20.77, 16.29, 20.56, 18.96, 17.09, 17.06, 22.39, 16.61
> avg12: 18.86


at least have a positive attitude


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> at least have a positive attitude


 
"Positive attitude" is not going to make me sub 15.


----------



## mrjames113083 (May 7, 2011)

Round 7

Avg - 18.83

20.13, 19.56, 17.83, 17.81, (15.84), 18.83, 17.50, 19.38, 17.18, 19.96, (20.41), 20.00


----------



## rubiksczar (May 7, 2011)

Round 7

Avg - *19.59*

(25.36), 19.30, 18.38, 18.66, 19.64, 18.08, 19.89, (16.88), 18.95, 23.52, 18.86, 20.61

Not my best average.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 7, 2011)

_James Ludlow :Round 7_

19.84 19.45 (17.49) 17.98 (19.96) 19.80 18.33 19.74 18.23 19.67 19.19 18.31 = *19.05*

_Comment - Result - no solves sup 20_


----------



## emolover (May 8, 2011)

avg12: 18.87 

17.20, 19.90, 20.78, 19.26, 22.13, 16.84, 19.12, 14.78, 16.63, 17.53, 20.87, 20.54

That sucked and was inconsistent.


----------



## Hershey (May 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> That sucked and was inconsistent.


 
I know how you feel....


----------



## xdaragon (May 8, 2011)

Okay well I'm gonna join! Round 7: 13.80, 15.33, 14.84, 14.00, (13.29), (15.53), 13.39, 13.43, 14.42, 13.52, 14.94, 15.49 = 14.32


----------



## goflb (May 8, 2011)

ROUND 7

1) 17.64
2) 18.90
3) 18.20
4) 17.41
5) (13.38) twas a pll skip
6) 16.64
7) 14.99
8) (20.87)
9) 16.84
10) 17.42
11) 17.05
12) 17.55

Average: 17.26 :/ well it's an average average for me


----------



## Verack (May 8, 2011)

Round 7

Average: 18.75

18.86, 17.30, 17.82, 16.97, (22.15), (16.22), 22.06, 21.11, 17.47, 20.34, 17.94, 17.63


----------



## Coke (May 8, 2011)

Round 7:

16.30, 15.32, 19.24, 17.30, 18.36, 12.52, 15.25, 13.33, 13.13, 11.66, 17.35, 10.00 new lucky pb oll skip!

avg12: 15.05 new pb average of 12 again! 

Wow this is great! like I said, new pb. Also, its kinda funny because this week wasn't a good one, i've been sucking cubing this week, but this average sure was awesome! I'm steadily improving.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 8, 2011)

Average: *14.92*

13.84, 14.67, (11.36), 15.00, 15.35, 14.64, (17.22), 15.43, 15.07, 15.71, 15.41, 14.09

Sub-15! Also, please spell my username right this time.


----------



## ianography (May 8, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Average: *14.92*
> 
> 13.84, 14.67, (11.36), 15.00, 15.35, 14.64, (17.22), 15.43, 15.07, 15.71, 15.41, 14.09
> 
> Sub-15! *Also, please spell my username right this time.*


 
Oh, sorry about that.


----------



## emolover (May 8, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I know how you feel....


 
Holy crap, I just realized how close are averages were.


----------



## janelle (May 9, 2011)

*Round 7*
15.86, 16.29, 16.78, (15.05), 16.34, 19.50, 16.99, 15.63, 18.02, (20.02), 17.01, 17.25
Average of 12: *16.97*
Really nice  freshly lubed lunhui = good avg


----------



## ianography (May 9, 2011)

*Round 7 Results:*

1st, xdaragon: 14.32
2nd, LouisCormier: 14.33
3rd, antoineccantin: 14.92
4th, Coke: 15.05
5th, nascarjon: 15.33
6th, speed: 15.91 
7th, dimwmuni: 15.94
8th, RTh: 16.04
9th, pwnAge: 16.54
10th, AvidCuber: 16.96
11th, janelle: 16.97
12th, goflb: 17.26
13th, Verack: 18.75
14th, mrjames113083: 18.83
15th, Hershey: 18.86
16th, emolover: 18.87
17th, James Ludlow: 19.05
18th, rubiksczar: 19.59

Congratulations to LouisCormier for graduating! If you missed that round, do that one and this one and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (May 9, 2011)

*Round 8, Closing Time: May 12, 2011*

1: F' B2 U' L U' L2 F L2 D B R L2 D2 R L' D' B' L2 D2 L' D' F2 D' U' L
2: D L' F' L D' B' R B U2 F2 R U B' R2 B L' R' U2 L' U2 B D L' U R2 
3: B' R2 D2 U2 F' B' U F' U2 F R D' U' R' F R' D' F2 B U B L2 B2 D' F' 
4: F2 D U F B U2 R L' D L2 B' F2 D2 F' U' R' U2 F' D2 L2 U F2 U' L R2 
5: L' D2 U2 B2 D' B D U' L R2 U' L2 B R F U B L2 B L2 F' U B' U D 
6: U F D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' L2 U F' D' F R2 F' D R2 B2 D' F U' B F2 D L2
7: R B2 L' B' R2 D U' F L2 U2 B2 L' U' F2 B' D' B' D' L' U2 R F' D2 B' U
8: U' B2 L2 F' D U R2 U B D' R D' U' F' D' R U' F' B' L B2 R D L2 D
9: B F U' F B D2 R2 D R' F2 D' L U L' R B' R2 D' L' R U2 R L2 F R' 
10: L B2 D L D' B' L R B D2 B D2 L' B' D2 L D2 L R' D U' B2 F R' B
11: U2 B U' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 F D2 R F2 L R U2 B' F2 L F' R' F2 B' 
12: U D F' D2 B' R2 F B D L' B2 D2 B R2 U' B2 D2 B L2 B R B' U2 D' R2 

Good luck!


----------



## xdaragon (May 9, 2011)

Round 8: 13.04, 15.18, 13.58, 14.81, 12.75, 16.73, 14.76, 13.57, 14.50, 12.51, 14.58, 12.85 = 13.96. My first sub 14 avg of 12 too!


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

*Uggg...*

Average: 18.90

18.25, 17.74, 19.59, 21.51, 18.03, 18.20, 16.48, 27.27, 20.06, 15.84, 20.03, 19.10

...3 solves over 20...:fp and I still manage a sub 19 average.

**Edit** Fail... Sorry, four solves over 20. :fp


----------



## Hershey (May 10, 2011)

ianography said:


> *Round 7 Results:*
> 
> 1st, xdaragon: 14.32
> 2nd, LouisCormier: 14.33
> ...


 
I fail again. Forget about sub 10, I have no hope of even reaching sub 15.


----------



## nascarjon (May 10, 2011)

A little late, but oh well.

round 7

*15.33*

15.43 16.21 14.36 15.28 15.25 (19.07) 16.56 16.28 15.42 14.20 (13.06) 14.34


----------



## speed (May 10, 2011)

Round 8
Average: 15.43
Standard Deviation: 0.87
Best Time: 13.43
Worst Time: 17.80
Individual Times:
1.	16.55	
2.	15.17	
3.	(17.80)	
4.	13.88	
5.	17.08	
6.	(13.43)	
7.	15.88	
8.	15.21
9.	15.70	
10.	14.59	
11.	15.92	
12.	14.28


----------



## Verack (May 10, 2011)

Round 8 

*Average: 18.14*

20.06, 16.05, 19.53, 21.07, (21.08), 17.81, 20.12, 19.44, 17.23, (14.20), 14.66, 15.40

The last three solves were amazing! 14.20 is my new PB (non-lucky).


----------



## dimwmuni (May 10, 2011)

Round 8 
13.10, 14.94, 14.27, 12.13, 15.43, 12.97, 15.85, 18.68, 17.24, 16.81, 17.39, 13.97 = 15.20 
I thought I might get sub 15 this week.


----------



## janelle (May 10, 2011)

*Round 8*
17.94, 16.55, 19.30, 18.75, 16.64, (21.18), 19.98, 19.20, (15.66), 15.73, 16.22, 16.93
Average of 12: *17.72*


----------



## Hershey (May 10, 2011)

*No. Just no.*

*Round 8*
20.66, 16.56, 16.80, 19.73, 17.84, 21.12, 20.28, 17.06, 21.47, 17.20, 22.10, 19.51
avg12: 19.17


----------



## ianography (May 11, 2011)

nascarjon said:


> A little late, but oh well.
> 
> round 7
> 
> ...


 
Your average has been edited in.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 11, 2011)

Round 8
17.72

1. 18.51 U' R2 B2 R2 D B D R B L' F2 R2 U B F L' U L2 F' R' L2 B2 F' U' F'
2. 15.74 D' B' R' L U B D2 L' B' U F R2 F' L D' U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D F R U2
3. 16.63 L F' L2 D' R L U2 R2 L D' L2 R U F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' U B2 R D B'
4. 16.89 L' F' B' R' B2 D' U F D2 F' B2 D2 B2 F' L F' B' R2 U' F B2 D2 U' L' B'
5. 17.92 B' U D' R2 U' F' D U2 L2 F' U' L2 F2 D L' D' B L F2 B' U' B2 F' D U
6. 16.60 B2 F' L' F' U2 F' D' L2 D' B' F' U2 D R' F' U D' L' U B' D F L2 R2 B
7. 17.90 B2 R' L' B2 F2 R B2 R2 L2 F' D B U B2 R U' L D' U L2 U' D' L' D2 U2
8. (15.69) F L2 F2 U' B2 L D2 R2 D L F' L D2 R B2 U' B2 L R2 F U' L B2 F U2
9. (19.84) R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 U' F' R L D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 R U2 L2 D R2 F2
10. 17.07 F' D F' U' D2 L2 R F2 D R B U2 D2 B' U' R2 D' R2 F2 D F' B U F D
11. 17.24 U' L2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' D F' B U D2 L' F' R' B' U2 B L' F2 L' R2 F' L U'
12. 17.72 D' U B' D2 L B U B' U2 B F2 D' U2 B F' R2 U' R U D2 R' D' L2 R U2

Disregard the scrambles, I was lazy so didn't edit them out but I did use the scrambles provided in the thread.


----------



## RaresB (May 11, 2011)

13.61, 15.07, 16.13, 14.44, 15.80, 16.84, 15.40, 16.04, 15.79, 17.67, 16.46, 15.08 = 15.38 WOW PB BY FAR easy scrambles


----------



## goflb (May 12, 2011)

ROUND 8

1) 17.24	
2) 18.60	
3) (14.32)
4) 18.52	
5) 16.46	
6) 16.51	
7) 19.48
8) 18.33
9) 16.45
10) 15.82	
11) (21.31)
12) 15.79

average 17.32
need to work on consistency. perhaps i could blame this round on the weather. it's freezing here.


----------



## nascarjon (May 12, 2011)

Round 8

*16.47*

15.70, 15.59, 15.33, 16.58, 17.06, 14.31, 17.11, (13.95), 19.56, 19.14, (19.95), 14.31

Going the wrong way


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 12, 2011)

15.70, (13.35), 15.57, 19.23, 13.55, (19.47), 15.50, 14.06, 14.79, 13.49, 16.07, 18.62

avg12: 15.66 (σ = 1.85)

w/ counting 19 and 18 :fp


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2011)

Average:*15.17*
16.23, 14.98, 12.93, 14.22, 16.91, 16.42, 16.32, (12.78), 15.79, 14.60, (17.28), 13.29

Too many 16s...


----------



## ianography (May 13, 2011)

*Round 8 Results:*

1st, xdaragon: 13.96
2nd, antoineccantin: 15.17
3rd, dimwmuni: 15.20
4th, pwnAge: 15.38
5th, speed: 15.43
6th, Fire Cuber: 15.66
7th, nascarjon: 16.47
8th, goflb: 17.32
9th, AvidCuber and janelle: 17.72
10th, Verack: 18.14
11th, emolover: 18.90
12th, Hershey: 19.17

One more round and xdaragon will have graduated! And sorry for the late post, I was busy today.


----------



## ianography (May 13, 2011)

*Round 9, Closing Time: May 16th, 2011*

1: D R2 D B R' F' U' F' U L' F' L2 B D2 R L F' D' U2 R B R F2 R B2
2: D' U2 R2 L' D' R L' F2 B' U R L2 F D L' B D' L' B' R L2 D F' L U
3: R L2 B D R2 F L R2 U F2 D L' D2 U' F D F D2 F' D U F' B U' L
4: L R B' F2 R B' L2 F D2 R2 L' F' U2 L' D U2 F U' R L2 F D' F D F'
5: D2 F2 D' U2 B' R2 B' F L' U D B' D R2 B' L' R' U2 F2 L2 R2 F R2 D U
6: B' U2 L' F' R D' R2 F' L' B2 U B F2 L D L2 R' B' R' D' L' R' D R' B
7: L' U' D' F B' U' F D2 F' U D2 B2 R' L' B2 R' D2 F' B2 R' D U R2 U2 B
8: L R2 U R D2 L2 R2 D2 U R B' R F2 L R F2 L B' L2 D2 F2 L U' L R2
9: F U R D' L' F L' R F2 R D' U2 R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F B' L U' D2 B' U2 R
10: R2 D2 B L D' F2 U2 L F L2 D' B' F2 D L B L' B' L' F D' R D2 L R
11: B R' L2 D L F' D' L2 F' R' L2 F' B2 U2 D2 B' R L' U2 D' F D2 R U2 L
12: D' R U2 R' D2 B F' D2 U' R L2 U2 L' U2 B' F' R' U L2 R' D' B' U D2 B

Good luck!


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

*Sexy.*

*Round 9:*
(19.36), 18.67, 17.63, 16.26, 17.36, 16.13, 16.92, 17.44, (15.43), 17.41, 18.56, 17.25
avg12: 17.36


----------



## dimwmuni (May 13, 2011)

Round 9 
15.68, 17.11, 14.06, 13.58, 15.41, 15.72, 16.70, 14.70, 16.04, 15.10, 17.15, 15.25 = 15.58


----------



## speed (May 13, 2011)

Round 9
Average: 15.30
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 13.68
Worst Time: 18.47
Individual Times:
1.	14.98	
2.	15.15	
3.	(13.68)	
4.	14.26	
5.	(18.47)	
6.	15.02	
7.	16.76	
8.	15.29	
9.	15.54	
10.	15.63	
11.	15.12	
12.	15.23	
easy scrambles!!!!! just 2 times more than 15.63


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 14, 2011)

15.38, 14.19, 15.65, 15.41, 17.77, 12.86, 15.66, 13.68, 12.96, 14.55, (18.31), (10.43)
avg12: 14.81 (σ = 1.41)

all scrambles expect the 5th and the 11th are easy and wow at the last scramble almost sub-10


----------



## RaresB (May 14, 2011)

14.37, 14.59, 9.66, 14.31, 18.99, 19.33, 17.64, 14.67, 19.65, 17.74, 16.74, 14.48 = 16.29 WOW this average was all over the place. Very good yet also very bad. I only had 1 sixteen and no 15's just to show how inconsistent i am. deviation is 1.92. I am however really pleased with the sub 10 single


----------



## Xishem (May 15, 2011)

Round 9

19.48, 17.32, 14.90, 15.70, 17.76, 17.89, 12.74, 18.65, 15.50, 19.72, 20.37, 18.99 = *17.59*


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2011)

Average: *14.64*
(13.31), 14.85, 15.08, 15.42, 14.43, 14.16, 14.20, (16.58), 14.82, 14.34, 13.50, 15.55

The average I did before was 14.65. Funny eh?


----------



## janelle (May 16, 2011)

*Round 9*
18.25, 18.85, 19.29, 17.47, (15.11), 16.40, 18.48, 18.72, (20.80), 15.96, 17.00, 18.08
Average of 12: *17.85*


----------



## ianography (May 17, 2011)

*Round 10 Results:*

1st, antoineccantin: 14.64
2nd, Fire Cuber: 14.81
3rd, speed: 15.30
4th, nascarjon: 15.41
5th, dimwmuni: 15.58
6th, pwnAge: 16.29
7th, Hershey: 17.36
8th, Xishem: 17.59
9th, janelle: 17.85

Congratulations to antoineccantin, who has now graduated!

If you missed that round, do that one and this one and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (May 17, 2011)

*Round 10, Closing Time: May 19th, 2011*

1: F' U2 B D U R' L' F R B2 D' R B2 F D' L2 F' U L2 R D B2 R2 F' B
2: F2 B U R U' D2 B2 U D R2 B F U R D2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 D2 R2 L U' B'
3: D2 U R2 L2 F B U F L U2 R D2 B2 L B' D L' U2 D' R D' B' F L' D2
4: U L U' D' B L R B' F R F2 U2 B2 F R L U R B L' R2 B F' L' U
5: F D2 L D2 B F' R B D' F2 B U R2 F2 R2 U' D R2 F' L B2 D2 U B U
6: R B U' R B2 F' L U' F2 R2 L D2 B F D2 B' D2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F' R F2
7: U' F2 B U D2 F' R2 F2 R' L F2 L R2 B R' U D' F' U' F' D U2 L2 F R' 
8: R U' R2 U' L F' D2 L U2 B F2 L R2 F2 R B L2 U' L B U' F2 R' U2 L
9: R2 D2 F L' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R D2 R B' L U' L2 B2 F' L' F2 U R D' F L
10: L B2 R B' R U' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L' B' L2 R2 D2 F R D2 U2 F' R
11: F2 R' F B D' B R2 F2 B2 D' F' U2 L2 B R' L B L2 B R L U F2 R2 U 
12: U' R D R' L F2 R' B' R' U2 L' R2 D2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 D' L B R' D2 F L2

Good luck!


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

*Why am I not improving?*

*Round 10:*
17.34, 17.14, 15.38, 22.23, 18.91, 21.48, 17.34, 19.77, 18.64, 20.23, 19.87, 20.71
avg12: 19.14


----------



## RaresB (May 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> *Round 10:*
> 17.34, 17.14, 15.38, 22.23, 18.91, 21.48, 17.34, 19.77, 18.64, 20.23, 19.87, 20.71
> avg12: 19.14


 
I would say you are at a barrier. Just keep on practicing and eventually you will get better by a few seconds. Do u know full pll and oll. I was stuck at around 21 secs for months and then now only 1 month later I'm at 16 don't worry just jeep on practising
14.56, 14.18, 12.07, 17.38, 19.64, 19.48, 16.63, 13.92, 16.67, 15.21, 16.91, 15.93 = 16.09. Nice 12 and counting 13. But counting 19 FAIL is 1.61 standard deviation high


----------



## speed (May 18, 2011)

Average: 15.55
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 13.12
Worst Time: 16.99
Individual Times:
1.	16.36	
2.	16.18	
3.	16.49	
4.	15.52	
5.	13.15	
6.	(16.99)	
7.	15.87	
8.	(13.12)	
9.	16.76	
10.	15.48
11.	15.74
12.	13.91


----------



## Verack (May 18, 2011)

Round 10

*Average: 17.64*

17.16, 22.31, 17.60, 17.22, 16.14, (25.37), 19.06, 19.19, (12.28), 13.56, 13.52, 20.70

Amazing round! Kind of normal at the beginning, but CRAZY at the end! 12.28 is my new pb. All sub-15's were full step/non-lucky.


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2011)

HOLY ****!!!

Average: *16.94*

22.13, 16.44, 15.88, 16.73, 14.98, 19.48, 17.92, 15.73, 18.09, 14.99, 18.41, 15.69

*OMG*!!! That was an amazing average. PB average of 5 by .5 seconds and PB average of 12 by almost 1.5 seconds!!! That was incredible!!!


----------



## janelle (May 19, 2011)

*Round 10*
19.05, 17.37, (14.79), 19.04, 15.88, 18.98, 18.83, 16.81, 16.76, (21.19), 18.19, 18.33
Average of 12: *17.92*


----------



## nascarjon (May 19, 2011)

Round 9
*15.41*
15.62 15.31 15.11 15.87 (14.56) 14.62 15.73 16.70 (17.06) 15.51 14.81 14.82

Round 10
*15.53*
14.62 (14.18) 16.64 14.93 15.95 16.36 16.34 16.04 (16.71) 15.85 14.29 14.29


----------



## goflb (May 19, 2011)

ROUND 10

1) 16.42	
2) 16.73	
3) 16.15	
4) 17.26	
5) 18.67	
6) (19.21)	
7) 16.83	
8) 17.38	
9) 17.06	
10) 17.79 
11) (14.93)	
12) 18.85

average --> 17.31
standard deviation --> 0.78

not really improving but timings seem more consistent.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 19, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 10_

17.20 20.67 19.72 20.80 17.96 18.80 (16.47) 23.60 18.94 18.58 18.28 (24.26) = *19.46*

_Comment - Glimpses of nice, but so inconsistent tonight._


----------



## ianography (May 20, 2011)

*Round 10 Results:*

1st, RCTACameron: 13.86
2nd, dimwmuni: 15.01
3rd, nascarjon: 15.53
4th, speed: 15.55
5th, pwnAge: 16.09
6th, emolover: 16.94
7th, goflb: 17.31
8th, Verack: 17.64
9th, janelle: 17.92
10th, Hershey: 19.14
11th, James Ludlow: 19.46

If you missed that round, do that and this round and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (May 20, 2011)

*Round 11, Closing Time: May 23rd, 2011*

1: U R L2 D2 U2 R U B L F2 L R U B' R' B2 U2 F B' L B R B2 D' F2
2: L' R' U F D' R D' B' R D2 U B2 R U L' F' L U2 B2 U' R2 B' L R2 D
3: D L2 F2 U F' U2 D B U L' B F2 L B2 F2 R U' D2 F L2 F' U2 F L U
4: U F D' R2 U R' F2 B2 U2 B2 F' R B D L2 F R2 B' U' B' F' D B U R'
5: U D' B U R2 F D2 L2 B L2 R' U2 F2 U' D B L B R2 U' D L2 F' B' L'
6: U2 D B R' L B2 F2 D R D2 F2 R B F2 U B R L2 U' F2 R U R2 L2 F
7: R L' D' U F2 U' B L2 D' B' R' B2 R2 L D2 L' D2 B R2 U' R2 U B' D F2
8: R U' F2 B2 L F L2 R' B' D' L' U' D2 F L' B L D2 U2 B2 F2 R' L' U B2
9: U' R L2 U2 L' B' U L' B R2 D L B' U L' F2 B2 D R D' U R F L D
10: D2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 D B L2 D' U L' F2 R' D U' L2 R U' B2 R' U2 D R2 B' 
11: F B L' D' U F2 R' B F R D B' D' F R' F' R U' F' D' U2 F' R' L' D'
12: B D R L2 D R F' U' R' U' D2 F2 R' D2 R' L' B L' R2 B' R2 L' B U2 F2 

Good luck!


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

Nice avatar change. I think I might change mine also.


----------



## Mcuber5 (May 20, 2011)

round 11 : 

12.71 ; 14.27 ; (22.05) (failing OLL) ; 15.31 ; 15.25 ; 13.53 ; 15.83 ; 14.55 ; 17.71 ; 13.86 ; (12.69) ; 17.55 = 15.06

not sub 15 ! sh*t


----------



## janelle (May 21, 2011)

*Round 11*
18.54, 18.02, 17.15, (21.61), 18.56, (14.76), 19.38, 16.03, 17.41, 16.32, 19.62, 18.37
Average of 12: *17.94*


----------



## RCTACameron (May 21, 2011)

Round 10: 12.09, 14.27, 14.65, (27.06), 13.27, 14.91, 11.69, 12.46, 13.90, (11.03), 15.69, 15.65 = 13.86 
Whoa that was a good average, great scrambles. My avg12 PB is less than half a second away from this.

Round 11: 17.63, (18.18), 15.59, 13.34, 14.53, 13.91, 14.15, 15.36, 15.66, (13.18), 16.80, 15.47 = 15.24


----------



## dimwmuni (May 21, 2011)

Round 10 
16.52, 14.78, 12.67, 14.98, 15.69,14.20, 16.14, 14.32, 15.07, 13.57,14.83, 20.46 = 15.01

Round 11
15.21, 17.31, 15.27, 12.04, 16.52,18.34, 16.63, 15.98, 14.18, 14.59,17.22, 18.35 = 16.13


----------



## goflb (May 22, 2011)

ROUND 11

1) 17.59	
2) (15.68)
3) 15.89	
4) 17.90	
5) 18.45	
6) (21.17) lol i used a wrong pll alg 
7) 16.22
8) 19.82	
9) 18.65	
10) 17.24	
11) 16.22	
12) 18.65	

average --> 17.66


----------



## RubiksNub (May 22, 2011)

Best average of 12: 16.92
1-12 - 13.94 17.37 16.40 16.89 14.81 14.91 (21.70) 14.99 19.20 19.66 21.07 (13.12)

_Wow. PB avg of 5. Extremely good for me; probably won't be nearly as good next week._


----------



## EricReese (May 22, 2011)

17.34, (14.75), 17.66, 16.08, 15.61, 17.19, (18.22), 17.08, 17.31, 16.27, 16.63, 17.80 -> 16.90

Event: CN 3x3


----------



## cityzach (May 22, 2011)

hey sooo yea im just gonna join in now also. Round 7: 13.16, 13.87, 13.67, 12.42, 14.44. ao5 = 13.57. incredibly lucky and i doubt this will ever happen again. or at leat for a while


----------



## ianography (May 22, 2011)

cityzach said:


> hey sooo yea im just gonna join in now also. Round 7: 13.16, 13.87, 13.67, 12.42, 14.44. ao5 = 13.57. incredibly lucky and i doubt this will ever happen again. or at leat for a while


 
Umm... a little late much for the round?  and also we're doing average of 12s so no average of 5s.


----------



## emolover (May 23, 2011)

Average: 18.58
17.18, 18.38, 16.56, 16.19, 19.93, 19.87, 20.83, 18.62, 19.42, 19.12, 16.29, 20.45
Promising start with absolute fail for the rest. There was a counting 20. :fp


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (May 23, 2011)

17.54, 13.16, 13.53, 13.68, 14.07, 22.66, 16.04, 11.77, 13.46, 16.42, 15.37, 13.43

Single 11.77
Average 14.67


----------



## Verack (May 23, 2011)

Round 11

*Average: 18.74*

19.73, 20.57, 18.16, 18.22, 17.87, (25.88), 19.68, 19.35, (15.81), 16.53, 20.66, 16.65


----------



## ianography (May 24, 2011)

*Round 11 Results:*

1st, CuberosDeRubik: 14.67
2nd, Mcuber5: 15.06
3rd, RCTACameron: 15.24
4th, dimwmuni: 16.13
5th, EricReese: 16.90
6th, RubiksNub: 16.92
7th, goflb: 17.66
8th, janelle: 17.94
9th, emolover: 18.58
10th, Verack: 18.74

cityzach, your entry wasn't counted as we do average of 12's not average of 5's. Also, if you're entering for the first time, you have to do the current round.

If you missed this round, do that one and this one and put it into one post


----------



## ianography (May 24, 2011)

*Round 12, Closing Time: May 26th, 2011*

1: L U2 D' B2 L R' B F' L' R2 F' D2 R L' U L' F' D2 R2 L U R2 F2 L D2
2: R' L U' F2 L R' D' F2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 F D F R2 D2 U' F B R L D2
3: L' D' F L2 U2 L' B R F' R' U2 F' B R' D R2 B' F U2 D' F R' F2 B' U
4: B2 L' R' B R U' R L B2 F R2 D B F L R U2 L' U' D2 F' B2 R2 U R2
5: D L' D' U2 L' F2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 L F R' F' L F2 L2 B R2 B2 R2 L D2
6: U F U2 B' L2 U R F' R' U R2 L F' R' L' B2 R' D' F2 B U' L2 U2 B2 L
7: U' F' L2 B' U L' D' U2 F L' R2 B2 U2 B U L R B2 D' L R' B2 L' U D
8: U F R U D F U' L2 F B' D' R D2 L2 B' F' U2 B L' D' F2 D' R2 L' B2
9: F B D' B2 U' R2 L' D2 B2 L2 D U2 F' B' L' R' B U2 F2 L' B R2 U D2 L
10: L' U' F' B R U2 L U2 L' D' R L2 F L U2 F2 D2 U2 F R' L U B' D' F' 
11: F' L' R B' D B' U2 B2 F U R2 D2 U B2 U2 D' B2 U F L U R U' F D' 
12: F2 B R2 L D U' R2 D U L2 F' B2 R F' U' L2 B U F' B2 L' D2 L2 R' D' 

Good luck!


----------



## goflb (May 24, 2011)

ROUND 12

1) 15.16
2) 17.32	
3) 17.55	
4) 16.07	
5) 16.63	
6) 16.44
7) (13.05)	
8) 21.00
9) 18.05
10) 15.30
11) 16.64	
12) (21.56)

average-----------> 17.02 
its pretty decent for me. didnt really like the two non sub-20s though.
my hands were fr-fr-freeeezing


----------



## RubiksNub (May 24, 2011)

Best average of 12: 17.88
1-12 - 16.78 17.85 17.31 (21.64) 16.64 (14.54) 16.52 16.48 21.38 19.90 18.45 17.47


----------



## Mcuber5 (May 24, 2011)

Round 12 : 13.72 ; 14.05 ; 15.15 ; 15.59 ; (18.18) ; 14.53 ; (13.00) ; 13.56 ; 15.44 ; 13.56 ; 15.38 ; 15.19 = 14.62 PB  and sub15 !!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 24, 2011)

Round 12

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.17
worst time: 18.31

current avg5: 16.23 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 13.91 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 15.29 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 15.29 (σ = 1.21)

1. 14.72 
2. 14.31 
3. 16.73 
4. (13.17) 
5. (18.31) 
6. 14.19 
7. 13.25 
8. 14.31 
9. 15.91 
10. 16.72 
11. 16.38 
12. 16.39 

I was on track for sub15, but those last three 16s killed it. RAGE


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (May 24, 2011)

16.12, 13.28, 12.24, 13.88, 12.74, 16.85, 16.11, 13.75, 14.01, 11.09, 17.64, 15.79

Single 11.09 Full step
Average 14.48


----------



## James Ludlow (May 24, 2011)

_ James Ludlow : Round 12 _

19.81 22.58 18.96 20.08 18.62 22.28 19.03 18.62 20.17 19.21 20.02 20.17 = *19.86* 

_Comment : I feel like I'm to fast for the sub20 thread but not quick enough for this one. _


----------



## nascarjon (May 26, 2011)

Round 11

*15.47*
16.45 17.61 15.09 13.51 14.25 (13.42) (18.18) 15.23 17.23 14.53 13.89 16.93

Round 12

*14.77*
14.64 13.81 16.15 (16.46) 13.89 14.96 15.06 16.18 13.59 15.26 (12.92) 14.17


----------



## ianography (May 26, 2011)

*Round 12 Results:*

1st, CuberosDeRubik: 14.48
2nd, Mcuber5: 14.62
3rd, nascarjon: 14.77
4th, JonnyWhoopes: 15.29
5th, dimwmuni: 15.77
6th, emolover: 16.93
7th, goflb: 17.02
8th, RubiksNub: 17.88
9th, janelle: 18.19
10th, James Ludlow: 19.86

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (May 26, 2011)

*Round 13, Closing Time: May 30th, 2011*

1: B F L2 D' L' R2 B2 U2 R U2 L D B2 U B F2 U2 F' R2 U' L' R U2 D2 R
2: R' F L2 B R L D' U' R' B R2 U R' F' L2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' U' L D F U
3: D R' D2 B R' B' R2 B R2 B L' U2 L2 D' F D' R F L D' F' B L B2 R
4: U' R2 L D2 B' R2 B F' R2 B D R D F' L B' U2 R L U' D L' F2 U' F2
5: B2 U' R2 D2 L2 R' D F2 U R2 B' F' R' U L B R L' U2 R B D' L2 F2 L
6: D B' F' D' R' U B R B2 R B2 D R' B2 D F' R2 D B2 L' D R2 L B2 F2 
7: R2 U R2 B' L U' L' B' R' U2 B R U2 B2 U L2 B' R2 D' F' R2 U' B' L F
8: F U F U' F' B' R2 F' D' B' F2 R' F2 D' R2 D2 B' R' B F2 R2 U D2 L2 F
9: R2 L F U' F D R' L2 F2 D' L F' B2 R2 B D R U2 R L B' D' B R' U' 
10: D2 R' D L' F2 D F' L2 U2 L2 U2 D B L' B R2 L2 D2 L2 U B D U R L' 
11: B F' L2 D U L' B2 R F2 D2 U' B2 U' R' D2 R U2 B U2 R2 U' D' B' F2 L
12: R U2 F' B' R U L' R2 F' L2 F D' U2 F U D F D' U' F U' B F' D2 F2

Good luck!


----------



## mrjames113083 (May 26, 2011)

Round 13

Avg - 18.66

19.22, 19.12, (25.68), 16.42, 18.99, (15.06), 17.66, 15.91, 21.32, 20.39, 19.25, 18.37


----------



## emolover (May 27, 2011)

*16.93*

19.31, 14.32, 14.54, 19.20, 18.34, 17.28, 24.20, 15.38, 17.31, 17.58, 15.39, 15.00

That average had a lot of lols in it. It had a 24, I had a counting 14 and it beat my previous average of 12 by .01. I also had a 16.05 average of 5 which is also a record. :tu

Edit, could you add me in for the last round? I had to go eat dinner and I didnt get to post in time.


----------



## ianography (May 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> *16.93*
> 
> 19.31, 14.32, 14.54, 19.20, 18.34, 17.28, 24.20, 15.38, 17.31, 17.58, 15.39, 15.00
> 
> ...


 
What round was this, the last one?


----------



## emolover (May 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> What round was this, the last one?



Yes.


----------



## RubiksNub (May 28, 2011)

Best average of 12: *17.87*
1-12 - 19.43 (14.70) 18.98 16.38 16.07 14.76 (21.55) 16.89 20.00 18.92 17.18 20.10


----------



## janelle (May 28, 2011)

*Round 12*
19.64, (20.84), 17.89, 18.40, 19.32, (15.65), 18.56, 16.07, 18.85, 18.44, 18.20, 16.53
Average of 12: *18.19
*Sorry I missed this round xD

*Round 13*
16.54, 15.93, 18.62, 17.75, (19.75), (14.89), 19.34, 17.86, 19.64, 16.00[oll skip], 17.95, 16.78
Average of 12: *17.64*


----------



## ChrisBird (May 28, 2011)

18.99 - Yellow
22.82 - Green (+Forgotten OLL) (S)
14.98 - Yellow
23.54 - Yellow (+Terrible F2L)
22.16 - Green
19.99 - Orange
19.15 - Red
18.07 - Red
19.50 - White
20.94 - Yellow
19.34 - Orange
22.43 - Orange

Avg 12: 20.3 Seconds

First Avg 12 (race-to ...) since I came back to cubing, and attempting color neutral again.


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 28, 2011)

15.45, 14.35, 15.65, 17.42, 17.83, 15.64, 13.95, 16.07, 15.26, 12.22, 15.20, 14.96
avg12: 15.39 (σ = 0.90)


----------



## goflb (May 28, 2011)

Round 13

(14.75)	
17.12	
16.55	
19.48	
16.62
18.57
16.55	
(19.49)
16.01	
17.60
17.95	
16.14	

average: 17.26
standard deviation: 0.98


----------



## Mcuber5 (May 29, 2011)

round 13 : 14.33 ; 15.18 ; 14.11 ; (17.36) ; 16.93 ; 13.90 ; (12.34) ; 15.46 ; 14.90 ; 13.77 ; 13.77 ; 14.58 = 14.69 (with 16.93 counting) and sub15 !!


----------



## James Ludlow (May 29, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 13 : *19.41*_

21.27 21.18 17.65 (15.32) 16.31 19.43 18.89 20.44 17.97 21.35 19.60 (21.68)

_Comment - Even the 15 was NL_


----------



## speed (May 30, 2011)

Round 13
Average: 14.96
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 13.28
Worst Time: 17.42
Individual Times:
1.	15.82	
2.	13.69	
3.	14.80
4.	14.35	
5.	14.84	
6.	14.89	
7.	16.89	
8.	15.60	
9.	(17.42)	
10.	(13.28)	
11.	13.77	
12.	14.90


----------



## ianography (May 31, 2011)

*Round 13 Results:*

1st, Mcuber5: 14.69
2nd, speed: 14.96
3rd, Fire Cuber: 15.39
4th, dimwmuni: 15.74
5th, goflb: 17.26
6th, janelle: 17.64
7th, RubiksNub: 17.87
8th, mrjames113083: 18.66
9th, James Ludlow: 19.41
10th, Chris Bird: 20.30

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.

I'm sorry, but on Wednesday through Friday I will be gone on a school trip, and there will be no wifi, so the closing time for round 14 will be on June 6th, 2011. If you like the round and the closing time to be a week apart rather than half a week apart, tell me in your posts.


----------



## ianography (May 31, 2011)

*Round 14, Closing Time: June 6th, 2011*

1: U' B2 U R2 B' U2 F U' L' D' U' B R' B' D' B2 L U2 L' B' D2 F2 U2 L' U2
2: D L' R B' R' B' U R2 B' D' R' L B2 R B' L' F B' U B2 U R D U' F'
3: D2 L U D L B' L' B' L D B2 D' L U2 R' F2 U B F2 R U2 F' L' R' D
4: L U' F2 L F D2 L' U' L2 F2 U' B' F2 R L' F' L2 F2 R2 F R' L2 B D' F
5: U2 R' L' F2 B D B' L2 B U2 L' U D2 F' D B D2 F' D F2 U D' F' U2 L2 
6: R2 D2 F2 B U2 L B U2 D' L' B' F2 L2 R D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 B'
7: L' F' B' L' F' R2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B L' U2 D' B' L' F U2 D' R F2 U' D2
8: R2 B' D U B F2 U B' D' R2 D' F' B' U L2 D2 B F2 U2 R' L' F' U' R U2
9: F D' L2 F' D L U' B' L' B' U' D' L2 D' R F' R' L' U2 D R2 L2 B' L' B
10: R2 L F U' D2 L' R' D B F2 U L2 B2 L' B' D2 B' U B L D F2 D' F R2 
11: F2 D L2 F2 R2 F' D' U2 F2 L2 F' R' L2 B L' B2 F2 U L' U2 R U' F L' D
12: U2 D' L' D' F D2 U L' B' L F' U F2 U2 R2 L' F2 L' D F' R' D R D U'

Good luck!


----------



## emolover (May 31, 2011)

ianography said:


> If you like the round and the closing time to be a week apart rather than half a week apart, tell me in your posts.


 
I don't like the idea of a weekly average of 12 instead of the bi-weekly average of 12. You improve more if it is twice a week. It also does not take a long time to do an average of 12 on the 3x3(9-12 minutes) thus making it better to have it biweekly. Where as with something like the megaminx race thread, that takes a while to do an average of 12 so that has to be weekly, this doesn't.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> You improve more if it is twice a week.


 
Yaknow, you can do solves outside this thread.


----------



## emolover (May 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yaknow, you can do solves outside this thread.


 
Yes, I know that. But I get my record averages when participating in this thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> Yes, I know that. But I get my record averages when participating in this thread.


 
What are you trying to say? You act as if you won't get record averages outside this thread.


----------



## emolover (May 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> What are you trying to say? You act as if you won't get record averages outside this thread.


 
Sometimes I break records outside of this thread, but not recently. 2 weeks ago and 3 weeks ago I broke my record when doing this thread and I'm sure I have done it other times. It probably is because I get determined and do a lot of warm up solves(50+) then do the 12 solves when its at the peak of turning speed and lookahead but after that I become relaxed and content so then I dont get record averages ontill next week. It is only like this with 2x2 and 3x3.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> Sometimes I break records outside of this thread, but not recently.


Do you expect PBs every day? You can't honestly expect a PB every average you do. You're definitely not practicing enough if you do.


> It probably is because I get determined and do a lot of warm up solves(50+) then do the 12 solves when its at the peak of turning speed and lookahead but after that I become relaxed and content so then I dont get record averages ontill next week. It is only like this with 2x2 and 3x3.


 
*Still waits on why you can't do this exact practice outside this thread*


----------



## emolover (May 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Do you expect PBs every day? You can't honestly expect a PB every average you do. You're definitely not practicing enough if you do.
> 2 weeks ago and 3 weeks ago I broke my record when doing this thread and I'm sure I have done it other times.


 
You right, should be practicing way more. I dont even have an excuse to not practice because school let out 3 days ago, now I'm just being lazy.



RyanReese09 said:


> *Still waits on why you can't do this exact practice outside this thread*


 
Because these threads make me practice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> You right


</argument>


----------



## APdRF (May 31, 2011)

Best average of 12: 19.41 [SD= 1.71]
1-12 - 17.47 21.45 20.16 18.99 17.67 (23.50) 19.38 19.72 (17.03) 19.97 19.11 20.14

Bad and inconsistent average... =( 

I sign to this thread because I'm graduated in the Sub-20 race!


----------



## pady (May 31, 2011)

Session Average: 17.23
σ: 2.38
Best Time: 13.45
Worst Time: 21.64
Individual Times:
17.87, 17.59, 16.59, 15.66, 16.92, (13.45), 17.86, 14.49, 16.95, 20.55, 17.84, (21.64)


----------



## James Ludlow (May 31, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 14 : *19.73*_

20.70 (29.82) 18.30+ 21.04 17.25 18.67 19.76+ 22.60 (16.10) 19.72 20.31 18.94 = *19.73*

_Comment - Horrible. Rushed. Ragged. Crap. Would have been 19.33 without the 2 +2s, and the 29 was a pop on a u perm at 15 , so would have ended up as a 17. That would have been, assuming it was 17.99, sub19._


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 1, 2011)

Round 12
15.52, 17.16, 16.50, 15.34, 14.77, 19.77, 14.27, 14.19, 15.95, 14.83, 16.49, 16.89 = 15.77

Round 13
16.79, 14.40, 19.89, 15.09, 21.85, 14.61, 14.39, 14.68, 15.30, 12.93, 16.71, 15.50 = 15.74

Round 14
14.82, 15.65, 14.32, 19.33, 16.91, 16.13, 15.96, 15.62, 16.65, 14.40, 16.10, 16.13 = 15.84

Here are three rounds, I've been busy the past week or so.


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2011)

Average: 18.00

18.74, 20.90, 12.50, 16.08, 19.70, 19.28, 18.22, 17.95, 17.78, 18.25, 18.51, 15.52

Damn...


----------



## janelle (Jun 2, 2011)

*Round 14*
19.26, (13.10[oll skip]), 18.14, 17.02, 18.76, 18.34, 18.61, (22.39), 15.30, 18.55, 17.59, 16.93
Average of 12: *17.85*


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 14:

15.51, 14.78, 18.51, 15.54, 16.43, 16.71, (18.71), 15.33, (12.64), 16.74, 17.03, 16.11

Average: 16.27


----------



## RaresB (Jun 2, 2011)

13.77, 19.21, 14.60, 15.68, 16.85, 16.86, 16.84, 18.52, 17.68, 16.31, 18.17, 16.37 = 16.79 
Comment : it was a great beginning but it faltered in the middle - end


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 14
Best average of 12: *16.93* 
1-12 - (14.41) 18.23 15.27 14.82 16.88 17.25 (19.78) 16.49 16.22 18.42 19.03 16.73

19's=fails


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Jun 5, 2011 11:38:25 AM - 11:48:42 AM

Mean: 16.98
Standard deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 14.59
Worst Time: 19.51

Best average of 5: 15.36
6-10 - 16.10 14.84 (18.15) (14.59) 15.16

Best average of 12: 16.97
1-12 - 15.37 (19.51) 19.11 18.59 16.41 16.10 14.84 18.15 (14.59) 15.16 18.30 17.67

1. 15.37 U F2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B D' F' R' B2 D' F' L D R' U'
2. 19.51 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 R' B L' U2 B D2 B2 R2 U' R L2
3. 19.11 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D L R2 B2 U B F U2 R B' L' D
4. 18.59 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 D U B' F' D' R2 L2 F2 U' F R D
5. 16.41 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 B' U' B F' L' D2 B2 D2 F R D'
6. 16.10 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' U' B' D' F U' L' D2
7. 14.84 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L' F' U' R F2 L U' B2 R' D2
8. 18.15 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U F2 U L' R2 B U' B R2 F2 D' U' L'
9. 14.59 B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R B U2 L' D U F D2 L2
10. 15.16 L2 z' L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D R2 D2 R U2 B U' B' D2 R' U B' F' D'
11. 18.30 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R D F' L D2 F2 L' B' D2 R2 D'
12. 17.67 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' R' F L' D2 R' F' D' U' B L2 D'

Ignore the scrambles, I was to lazy to delete them.


----------



## goflb (Jun 6, 2011)

ROUND 14

18.28
18.07
(13.15)
14.37
18.16
17.94
(19.82)
18.66
18.20
15.33
18.64
18.15

average --> 17.40
This round was terrible. my solves were around 1 second slower than average. thankfully there were 3 good solves to salvage the situation.


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 7, 2011)

Round 13
*15.32*
14.29 15.43 17.02 16.10 14.32 14.81 14.12 (12.42) (17.03) 14.67 15.48 17.00

Round 14
*15.10*
15.40 14.75 15.70 13.54 (17.43) 15.29 15.01 15.73 15.78 15.17 (13.07) 14.61


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 7, 2011)

nascarjon said:


> Round 13
> *15.32*
> 14.29 15.43 17.02 16.10 14.32 14.81 14.12 (12.42) (17.03) 14.67 15.48 17.00
> 
> ...


 
hahha, you are incredibly close!!!


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah. I get sub-15's quite often. I just can't do it at will apparently.


----------



## ianography (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 14 Results:*

1st, nascarjon: 15.10
2nd, dimwmuni: 15.84
3rd, AJ Blair: 16.27
4th, pwnAge: 16.79
5th, gbcuber: 16.93
6th, bigbee99: 16.97
7th, pady: 17.23
8th, goflb: 17.40
9th, janelle: 17.85
10th, emolover: 18.00
11th, APdRF: 19.41
12th, James Ludlow: 19.73

I'm so sorry about not compiling the results yesterday! I was extremely busy.

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 15, Closing Time: June 9th, 2011*

1: U2 F' R' D B2 F' D2 F2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 F U' F' U B U' D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2
2: F D2 F2 L2 U' F B2 R F R2 L D R' D' B2 D2 B U' L2 B R2 U D L B'
3: D2 U R2 D R2 L' F L2 B' F' R U' R' F2 B U2 D2 R D2 F D' R L' F' U2
4: U' D' L U2 B2 L' U' L R' U L U R F D' R' B2 D B' L' B D B2 L' B
5: U2 D' L D U' R2 U2 B2 D' B L2 U' L U D L U D L2 U' L2 D' R F' R
6: D' F B' U' R' B' L2 F' L B' D B D2 F D2 U B' F2 U2 R B F2 D2 F' B' 
7: R' L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 L F D L2 D' R2 U L' B R F U F U' D2 L2 B'
8: F L' U2 L U2 F R' F' L' R2 B R D' U B2 U' L' D2 U B R2 U2 R' F B
9: L' B2 F' R' U' R2 L B U R D2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L R B D2 L F2 L F D'
10: F L2 D' L2 U2 F D2 U R2 B' F' R2 U2 L F2 U' F R2 F B' L R2 D' R' D2
11: R' L F2 U' F U' R L D' L U2 L F L B' F' U' R' B' U2 B' F2 D F2 D
12: B R2 D L' R' U R' B F' L2 F' U F D L U' F D2 B2 F' R B2 U' R2 D' 

Good luck!


----------



## speed (Jun 8, 2011)

Round 15
Average: 14.60
Standard Deviation: 0.50
Best Time: 13.29
Worst Time: 16.97
Individual Times:
1.	14.62	
2.	(16.97)	
3.	14.66	
4.	15.55	
5.	13.37	
6.	14.31	
7.	15.02	
8.	14.57	
9.	15.05	
10.	(13.29)	
11.	14.21	
12.	14.63	

since i've improved my lookahead my hand speed has decreased but my average time has decreased too and the length between my record and my av decreased too but before that my av was 17 and my rec was 10 but now i do in 10 sec less than before (excuse me if i had grammar problem)


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 8, 2011)

Best average of 12: 19.41 [SD= 1.71]
1-12 - 17.47 21.45 20.16 18.99 17.67 (23.50) 19.38 19.72 (17.03) 19.97 19.11 20.14

Bad and inconsistent average... =( 

I sign to this thread because I'm graduated in the Sub-20 race!


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 8, 2011)

Round 15

16.23, 14.01, 14.29, 15.19, 12.13, 15.98, 15.84, 15.72, 19.75, 19.57, 18.60, 15.69 = 16.11 

It started out great..


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2011)

Average: *17.28 *
15.69, 18.41, 16.87, 22.25, 16.02, 16.74, 16.79, 17.32, 17.69, 18.98, 18.04, 15.95

Aww... no 13's or 14's this time.


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 9, 2011)

Round 15

*15.19*

15.03 14.59 15.03 16.19 15.30 14.08 15.41 13.25 (12.06) 16.13 16.90 (17.21)


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 9, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 15 : *19.22*_

19.51 20.19 20.27 17.55 19.05 19.44 16.68 21.37 19.07 21.57 18.17 17.54 = *19.22*


----------



## ianography (Jun 10, 2011)

*Round 15 Results:*

1st, speed: 14.60
2nd, nascarjon: 15.19
3rd, dimwmuni: 16.11
4th, goflb: 17.27
5th, emolover: 17.28
6th, APdRF: 19.06
7th, James Ludlow: 19.22
8th, Aleksandr: 19.41

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Jun 10, 2011)

*Round 16, Closing Time: June 13th, 2011*

1: F R U' F' R' D F' D2 R D2 R' D' R2 B2 F2 L R U' D' R2 B F U2 B' U
2: R U B2 F R2 D' B' R D2 U' F' D2 R2 L B' R' L' D2 F' L' F D' R2 D' U2
3: B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' L B R L2 B' D2 L' B' D2 U' B D2 L B' F' R D' R'
4: B' U L' B2 L' F' R F' D2 F R L B U' R' U' L' R' B' U' D2 F' D' F L2
5: D' U2 L2 F R' B D' B F' U' B L2 B2 F' U2 L D' B' R' U2 F L B2 L' D
6: R2 B2 R F2 R2 L' D L' D2 U F2 U2 D' F' L' D F D U' R L' B' U2 R' B
7: U2 D B' F2 U2 B U2 F2 B U2 R' B' U F D2 R D2 F' R F U' F B D F2
8: B' D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R L' F R2 B' F D L' D U L F2 R D2 U F2 U B
9: F R2 L2 D U' R' U' R' F2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 F L' R' D' R F2 D2 U' L D R'
10: L2 R' D2 R2 L B' R D' U2 F R' U' L B' D2 F B2 L2 B' R2 B R2 F' B' U2
11: F2 U' L' U F' U' D' L' B2 U' B U2 R B2 D F U' R D' B2 R2 L' F D' U2
12: U2 R' F2 R' U' B' R F2 B' L' F L' D' R L' D' F' L2 F2 B2 D' R' D B' D

Good luck!


----------



## goflb (Jun 10, 2011)

round 15 was kinda short.

ROUND 15

16.21
16.55
18.18
15.96
(15.14)
16.50
(20.96)
17.96
17.47
16.71
15.95
19.58

average --> 17.27 
and it started off pretty well too...

ROUND 16

16.31
16.51
17.45
(19.33)
17.54
16.66
16.33
15.63
16.78
17.46
17.22
(15.48)

average --> 16.89 yay new ao12 pb. that was unexpected.


----------



## speed (Jun 10, 2011)

Round 16
12:	00:14.85	
11:	00:15.98	
10:	00:16.32	
9:	00:16.23	
8:	00:13.81	
7:	00:15.48	
6:	00:15.98	
5:	00:15.69	
4:	00:15.03	
3:	00:13.07	
2:	00:12.96	
1:	00:14.49
average: 14.99


----------



## APdRF (Jun 10, 2011)

*ROUND 15*

Best average of 12: 19.06 [SD= 0.84]
1-12 - 19.51 19.18 19.39 18.54 18.81 19.88 19.49 18.50 18.87 (20.75) 18.39 (17.26)

*ROUND 16*

Best average of 12: 19.13 [SD= 0.97]
1-12 - 19.09 19.22 18.63 18.17 19.43 20.32 19.74 (20.93) 20.02 17.98 18.67 (17.51)

Today isn't my day...


----------



## Verack (Jun 10, 2011)

Round 16

*Average: 17.84*

18.70, (20.19), 18.10, 16.09, 19.46, 19.97, 16.12, 16.74, 16.14, 18.03, 19.06, (15.94)


----------



## sepehr (Jun 10, 2011)

14.21, 14.54, 15.17, 12.49, 14.68, 14.69, 16.53, 12.87, 11.76, 12.91, 14.73, 14.58 =14.09 woOoOw !


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 10, 2011)

Round 16
16.76, 14.92, 15.00, 15.73, 12.64, 14.42, 13.16, 16.98, 15.19, 14.11, 13.92, 20.90 = 15.02

so close...


----------



## RaresB (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 15 
16.91, 17.13, 16.25, 18.21, 16.06, 17.09, 16.81, 15.72, 16.81, 18.86, 15.38, 19.36 = 16.98

Round 16
14.10, 16.26, 13.12, 16.03, 15.71, 18.11, 17.18, 16.74, 17.60, 17.60, 17.48, 15.68 = 16.44
Great start but the 2nd half had 5 sup 16.99's eww. I want sub 16 avg.


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 13, 2011)

(19.85) 15.15 18.91 16.89 15.16 16.53 18.28 14.88 15.86 (14.58) 16.63 19.43 = *16.77*.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Round 16:*
Best Time: 15.09
Worst Time: 21.85

Best average of 12: 17.84
1-12 - (21.85) 17.74 18.76 (15.09) 17.41 20.40 17.99 18.56 16.18 18.39 15.48 17.50


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 13, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 16 : *19.23*_

18.82 20.26 16.11 18.68 22.86 21.06 19.60 18.81 18.65 18.32 19.82 18.30


----------



## ianography (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round 16 Results:*

1st, sepehr: 14.09
2nd, speed: 14.99
3rd, dimwmuni: 15.02
3rd, nascarjon: 15.02
4th, pwnAge: 16.44
5th, RubiksNub: 16.77
6th, goflb: 16.89
7th, Verack: 17.84
7th, CUB3R01: 17.84
8th, APdRF: 19.13
9th, James Ludlow: 19.23

There were two 7th and 3rd places because two people had two of the same averages (if that makes sense).

If you missed that, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round 17, Closing Time: June 16th, 2011*

1: R' U2 D' B D B2 F D2 F U L' F' L D L' U2 F R' L2 B' R U' D2 F U
2: B' D2 U L U2 D' F2 L2 B F2 D' L F2 L2 B F D2 F' D L2 F' L U2 D2 B
3: F2 U2 D' B D' L D2 R2 B2 U F2 R' D U' R2 L' F' U R F' B2 R2 L U2 D2
4: B R' U2 B' L' B' R D2 L' D B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R B F R L U2 F' D2 F D2
5: D2 R' B2 L U' R U2 F2 D' R U2 R' B' F' D L' B' F U2 R L' D2 B2 F2 L2
6: F B2 L' U B2 L2 R' B R2 F' L B' F' D2 F' B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 D L'
7: L2 U2 F' R2 L' D L' R D U2 B2 R2 F2 D' R' L2 B2 R D' F' U F R2 U' B2
8: U B2 D R U' F L' D F2 B L' D L U B' F' D F U2 B F' U L2 R2 D' 
9: U R' L U2 D2 L2 R' D' R' F' B2 U2 L2 U F D U2 F' R' U B D2 R U' R' 
10: B R2 L2 B L2 F B' R L F' B' L2 B L2 R2 U' B2 D F U' B D B2 R' D'
11: B' R' L2 U2 D' F' D' L R B D F' U' L2 R' D2 R2 L U B2 D2 R F' B' D'
12: U' B2 U2 D F2 D' R2 L U' L D2 B2 U R D U B U' B' L F L' D2 R' F2

Good luck!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 17
1: 15.37
2: 16.05
3: 14.11
4: 14.65
5: 15.63
6: 13.57
7: 15.48
8: 12.32
9: 13.46
10: 12.07
11: 12.51
12: 15.93

This is my first race so yea.... avg= 14.59


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 14, 2011)

You should join the race to sub-12.
I think you're already sub-15.
Whatever.


----------



## goflb (Jun 16, 2011)

ROUND 17

17.51
15.55
(18.55)
15.30
17.47
16.55
15.09
16.33
16.56
(13.92)
14.08
17.13

average --> 16.17 again my new pb. i've improved by a second in this week.


----------



## ianography (Jun 16, 2011)

*Round 17 Results:*

1st, pandadudex96: 14.59
2nd, dimwmuni: 15.16
3rd, nascarjon: 15.25
4th, goflb: 16.17
5th, APdRF: 17.29

Only 2 people participated this round? Wow. Weird. 

If you missed that round (which I imagine a lot of you did...) then do that and this and put it into one post.

EDIT: Thanks to the people that have and will do Round 17 along with Round 18.


----------



## ianography (Jun 16, 2011)

*Round 18, Closing Time: June 20, 2011*

1: L' U2 B' L' F2 R D2 U2 F' B R D' L2 U' L' D B' D B2 U F L2 R D B'
2: D L' D2 L D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F' L U2 R' U2 D2 R D2 U B L2 D R D' B' R2
3: F2 B D F B' L' U L2 B2 F2 L' U2 F' R B2 D L B F2 D' B' D' L U L
4: F' B R2 L2 B D' L2 U B2 F' D' R' F' R U L2 U' R B U2 D' B F' D L2
5: F R' L2 D L U' D' R' U' R' U' R U R2 U R L' B' L' U L' U2 D' R F
6: R' U2 B' F L2 D2 B' D L2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' F D2 F2 B' U D B' L' D B'
7: L2 R' D B2 F L B D' L' D R2 L2 B2 L B' U D R2 D U' L F U B2 L2 
8: B2 F2 L' B R' D' R D L B' L2 R B F U' B' F' D2 L B' U' L' B D' B 
9: U' L F2 R U L F R U2 B U D B2 U2 F R2 L' F B2 R' D' B' D F2 D
10: D L' U2 L' D' R' F' D U2 F L' B R2 L U L' U2 R L U' L' R' U F' U' 
11: B R2 B F' D2 U B L B R2 L2 U2 B F' R' B U2 R2 D F' R F' B R F
12: D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F U D' B L' B2 F R2 B R L' B U2 D B2 D' F B2 D' R'

Good luck!


----------



## Verack (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 18

Average: 19.48

19.96, 16.60, 19.98, 21.63, 16.79, (22.84), 20.11, (16.07), 21.87, 17.15, 18.61, 22.15

This was really bad... Too many solves over 20 sec.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 16, 2011)

Average of 12: 16.35
1. 15.43 
2. 16.80 
3. 17.36 
4. (14.44) 
5. 16.66 
6. (18.21) 
7. 17.31 
8. 16.00 
9. 14.55 
10. 18.02
11. 15.34 
12. 15.99


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Jun 16, 2011 6:02:43 PM - 6:10:21 PM

Mean: 17.36
Standard deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 14.60
Worst Time: 19.24

Best average of 5: 16.41
7-11 - (14.60) 15.79 18.56 (18.83) 14.89

Best average of 12: 17.45
1-12 - 17.02 15.40 18.34 19.17 18.51 (19.24) (14.60) 15.79 18.56 18.83 14.89 18.07

1. 17.02 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D F U B' R B U' F2 L F' L2
2. 15.40 B2 U F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 R F R B2 D2 L' F2 U2 F' D' U2
3. 18.34 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' U' L B R2 B' U' R2 L D F'
4. 19.17 R2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 D R2 U F2 D' R D' R L F2 D' U F' L2 B2 U'
5. 18.51 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R' U2 F2 R D' F D' L U'
6. 19.24 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F' B2 L U2 B' L' B R' D F2
7. 14.60 D R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 B R F2 R B R L2 F2 L' B2 D'
8. 15.79 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 D' F' B2 R2 B' L' D' L U L2 U
9. 18.56 D' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U L2 F L' D L' U R2 F2 R2 B2 F U2
10. 18.83 D U' R2 L2 D' B2 D R2 L2 B2 L D2 F' U B U2 L' D' F2 D2
11. 14.89 B2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U F' L2 F L B2 R' B U' F2 R' D
12. 18.07 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U R2 B D F D' R B D2 U L2 U' L

Ignore the scrambles


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 17, 2011)

Round 17
16.74, 14.09, 12.81, 16.62, 17.13,14.94, 15.40, 13.39, 17.12, 15.44,14.04, 13.80 = 15.16

Round 18
14.76, 14.21, 15.35, 16.57, 23.34,13.67, 16.73, 18.29, 13.69, 13.31,15.28, 14.25 = 15.28


----------



## APdRF (Jun 17, 2011)

*ROUND 17*

Best average of 12: 17.29 [SD= 1.68]
1-12 - 17.55 18.70 14.80 18.78 19.16 15.88 17.91 16.17 16.48 (19.59) (14.07) 17.42

Comment: finally a good average in this thread!  

*ROUND 18*

Best average of 12: 18.01 [SD= 1.56]
1-12 - 18.24 16.74 17.93 17.15 19.65 18.93 18.58 (14.97) (21.51) 16.80 18.24 17.81

Comment: worst tha the other. No skips and only 1 supra-20 in two avg's...


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 19, 2011)

Round 16
*15.02*
15.75 15.97 15.03 15.43 13.20 15.51 15.20 (17.31) (12.37) 13.75 14.53 15.87

Round 17
*15.25*
16.21 14.35 13.75 15.59 13.87 (18.54) 17.01 15.82 14.65 16.14 (10.78) 15.15

Round 18 - Breaking in and getting used to a new cube!
*16.22*
17.28 (18.39) 15.78 15.25 (14.39) 16.51 15.26 17.60 15.15 15.76 15.54 18.06


----------



## ianography (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 18 Results:*

1st, dimwmuni: 15.28
2nd, nascarjon: 16.22
3rd, EricReese: 16.35
4th, goflb: 16.82
5th, bigbee99: 17.45
6th, APdRF: 18.01
7th, Verack: 19.48

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 19, Closing Time: June 27th, 2011*

1: L2 D' U F2 R F' R' U' B' F' U' R' L2 U L' D' B2 F' L' R' B D' F' B U
2: D B' F2 D F' D' U2 B U2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' D' F2 B' R B U2 R'
3: F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D B' R' U' D B' R2 F' B2 U D' B2 U2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2
4: R' D2 U' B2 L D' R2 B2 U' B U D B2 R2 L2 B R' F' U D' F2 U' F L' B 
5: U' F B' D2 R' L' B R F' R2 L2 F U' R D2 B2 L2 U2 D' F' L' U2 L R2 U'
6: U' L D' F' L U L' F R L B F2 D' F' B D' B R L' U2 B2 F' D' F' L
7: R2 F' D' B' D2 U2 L' F B' L2 U2 B D' F B2 R' U' D' B D R2 F' L2 B2 L2
8: F' L B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' D' L2 F2 U' B L R F' R U
9: R U2 L2 F' R B D' F2 D' U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R F2 U L2 B2 L F2 U2 R' F'
10: B U2 D2 B' L B2 U' B' U' F B2 L2 F B2 U' F' U L F B U B' R' F' L'
11: F U L2 D' F' B2 U2 F2 L F2 D L2 B F2 R' L' B' D' U B' R L F L2 R' 
12: U' R D' U' R U' F' R L U B F2 D U R L2 D L D L F2 D U2 F' U

Good luck!


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 20, 2011)

Round 19
15.20, 15.77, 15.91, 17.32, 13.75, 15.52, 16.13, 14.73, 14.30, 13.49, 12.74, 14.73= 14.95 

Success.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 20, 2011)

Round 19.

Statistics for 06-20-2011 15:40:42

Average: 17.03
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 15.60
Worst Time: 18.94
Individual Times:
1.	(15.60)	
2.	18.70	
3.	16.37	
4.	17.70	
5.	15.64	
6.	17.32	
7.	17.20	
8.	17.74	
9.	17.81	
10.	(18.94)
11.	15.86	
12.	15.98	

Sweet?

~Chris


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 22, 2011)

Round 19
*14.74*
16.73 14.46 (18.29) 15.32 12.97 13.68 (12.72) 15.26 14.70 15.26 12.81 16.21


----------



## goflb (Jun 22, 2011)

ROUND 18

16.34
16.94
(15.18)
18.23
17.14
15.29
(18.76)
18.30
15.60
17.24
17.30
15.86

average --> 16.82 meh my hands were numb though.

ROUND 19

15.38
16.30
(19.31)
16.28
16.69
15.88
18.06
17.20
16.05
(13.84)
16.03
18.04

average --> 16.59


----------



## ianography (Jun 24, 2011)

If you guys haven't noticed, I extended this round to one week so that more people could join. Sorry if this is an inconvenience at all.


----------



## emolover (Jun 24, 2011)

Average: 17.86

18.75, 15.71, 20.58, 18.04, 17.48, 17.02, 23.65, 18.45, 15.96, 17.89, 17.00, 17.41

Those 20's pissed me off.


----------



## ianography (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 19 Results: *

nascarjon: 14.74
dimwmuni: 14.95
goflb: 16.59
ChrisBird: 17.03
emolover: 17.86

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 20, Closing Time: June 30th, 2011*

1: B' D2 U2 B' D2 B U' L U2 B2 L F2 L' R2 D' F' U' L D2 F B' U' B2 L R
2: L2 B2 F' U D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B' F' R2 L F B' R' D2 U2 R2 L' U' D B2 D2
3: L' R F' B' R2 U2 L2 R D' F L F2 L2 F2 U F2 B' U B2 L D' F2 B D2 F2
4: F' R' L D' L' R D2 R U' D R' D' L B' F2 D U F2 D2 B2 L' R' U2 D F
5: R' L2 U F2 R' L D B' R' D R' D' B F U D2 F2 B D2 U2 F' U' L' F D'
6: R2 U B2 U2 D' B' R2 U L2 R2 B2 L U' B F2 D F2 D' U' L' F U2 F' U R
7: U2 L2 B' D L B2 R' F2 D' B' D' L2 R U R L2 B2 F' U' R2 U' D2 B' D2 R
8: U2 R D' B' D2 L F' D B' L' R2 F L R2 U' D R' F2 R2 L F' L B2 U' F
9: D B' R D U2 R' B D L2 F2 R' F2 R2 U' D' L' R B R B' D' L' F U2 F2
10: L D2 F2 L D L2 U' L R2 U' R' F B D R U2 L' F R' D U2 L U' B R
11: R U F2 R' F R2 L D' U' F2 R2 L' B R2 U F2 D U' F2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 R
12: D R' D' F' L' U2 F U L D B' F' R' F U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' R' F2 B'

Good luck!


----------



## ianography (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 20:*

1: 15.70
2: 17.08
3: 14.47
4: 16.45
5: 13.18
6: 16.58
7: 15.64
8: 16.88
9: 17.23
10: 13.84
11: 15.46
12: 16.36

Avg: 15.85

I have rejoined the race!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 27, 2011)

round 20
avg= *20.06* 
1.= 18.30
2.= 27.91
3.= 20.93
4.= 19.15
5.= 19.88 (sae as the best i got at uk oen 2010)
6.= 25.21(messed up oll so i ended p haviing to do 2 look:/)
7.= 16.25
8.= 20.38
9.= 19.00
10.= 16.41
11.= 21..61
12.= 19.78


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 20:

15.13, 17.97, 18.59, 19.58, 15.20, 19.80, 15.54, 18.31, 15.65, 13.95, 16.11, 17.73 = 16.98

sub 17 woot woot!


----------



## emolover (Jun 27, 2011)

Why does this this thread get less people then the megaminx race? That doesnt make sense.


----------



## choza244 (Jun 27, 2011)

ohh, I didn't know this thread, joining right now.

Round 20
Avg: 17.34
(14.21), 17.35, 15.95, 16.03, 19.40, 18.28, 19.42, 16.15, (20.80), 19.96, 16.22, 14.61


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 28, 2011)

Statistics for 06-27-2011 23:29:25

Average: 16.37
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 14.56
Worst Time: 18.55
Individual Times:
1.	17.72	
2.	14.68	
3.	16.73
4.	17.60	
5.	15.06	
6.	17.19	
7.	16.57
8.	16.15
9.	(18.55)	
10.	(14.56)	
11.	16.36	
12.	15.65

Hell yeah *****es.

~Chris


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 28, 2011)

14.62 (21.57) 17.41 19.48 (12.77) 16.20 16.22 17.02 17.14 17.47 17.48 16.70 = *16.97*.
Sub 17~


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 20

*20.13*

21.13 19.77 21.06 17.19 21.25 (25.86) 19.40 (14.63) 20.97 18.78 20.68 21.03

Better then my last average on race to sub 20 but only .17 better. Idk why but today i cant get sub 20. The 14 was nice though


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 29, 2011)

Round 20

*14.49*
16.75 13.46 13.25 (17.11) 14.57 14.15 13.71 16.04 14.95 14.53 (12.65) 13.45


----------



## cityzach (Jul 1, 2011)

whens the new round?


----------



## ianography (Jul 1, 2011)

cityzach said:


> whens the new round?


 
I'm so sorry, yesterday I was busy with guests and moving I had no time to get on the internet. When I get home, I'll make an update.


----------



## ianography (Jul 2, 2011)

*Round 20 Results:*

1st, nascarjon: 14.49
2nd, dimwmuni: 14.70
3rd, ianography: 15.85
4th, ChrisBird: 16.37
5th, RubiksNub: 16.97
6th, cityzach: 16.98
7th, choza244: 17.34
8th, blakedacuber: 20.06
9th, Tall5001: 20.13

Again, I am soooo sorry that I hadn't updated the race. My dad is moving into an apartment and then the rest of my family is packing up stuff to move to our other house... my life is really busy and hectic at the moment, so this may or may not be the last time that I forget or don't have the time to update this race.

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Jul 2, 2011)

*Round 21, Closing Time: July 4th, 2011*

1: D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' B2 R L2 D2 B R2 U L2 U' L2 F D2 L' U2 L R2 F2 R D
2: U2 L' U2 R' F2 D' U R U2 R D2 L D' F2 R F2 B D F2 L2 B U' D B F'
3: R' D2 B D F2 L2 R B2 R2 B D U B F' R' B L B U' D' L2 F' D2 L2 D2
4: R D' R B2 D2 F' L' U' D' R' D' B U F B2 D' F2 R B2 U' L2 F' B' R' U
5: U2 R D2 F2 U' L2 B D U' L R D R' F' B U' D' F2 U D B' U R F2 L
6: U' L B2 D' L B' F' D U' R2 U F' U2 R' B R F2 D' R U2 L' B' R U B2
7: D2 F B2 R' L B' D' F D2 B2 L U2 R' F' B D2 B F2 L B' U B2 F R2 L
8: F R2 B F2 D R B' U2 R' U' L U2 R D L2 U R' D' U' L2 R2 B' F2 R' F
9: L' U L2 U2 F' B R U R2 B' F U D F2 B U L2 B F L2 B F2 U L2 F
10: L2 B2 R F' D L B' F' D' L' R' F' B' U2 B' U D' B2 L' D F2 D R' F' U
11: F D B' R F L' U2 F B' D L' U L B' D2 L' R' U' D2 B U2 B' D2 F2 L'
12: D F U' F L' B2 F2 L' R U' R' L' U2 L B U2 R D2 F2 D' B2 R F' U L

Good luck!


----------



## cityzach (Jul 2, 2011)

Round 21:

19.68, 17.66, 17.05, 15.98, 18.41, 13.07, 20.25, 18.25, 16.86, 18.03, 17.50, 16.25 = 17.57.

decent.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 20
14.98, 16.00, 15.36, 15.99, 12.95, 12.69, 14.42, 16.03, 13.07, 15.34, 14.47, 14.45 = 14.70
These times were good

Round 21
17.16, 15.92, 16.15, 14.77, 15.91, 19.13, 14.91, 14.35, 13.88, 15.11, 17.51, 16.33 = 15.81
These times sucked.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 21

*20.09*

18.33 18.91 21.58 19.40 19.97 21.55 20.28 (23.18) 19.22 (17.75) 21.47 20.16

If my last solve had been sub 20 i think i could have had it. I got a sub 20 average for warm up WTF?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 21: Average: 17.12


Statistics for 07-03-2011 00:25:31

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.12
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 13.94
Worst Time: 18.74
Individual Times:
1.	16.86	
2.	16.93	
3.	18.74	
4.	17.00	
5.	17.39	
6.	16.40	
7.	17.77	
8.	18.66	
9.	13.94	
10.	15.65	
11.	17.34	
12.	18.74	

I got worse again XD

~Chris


----------



## ianography (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 21 Results:*

1st, nascarjon: 14.61
2nd, dimwmuni: 15.81
3rd, ChrisBird: 17.12
4th, cityzach: 17.57
5th, tall5001: 20.09

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 22, Closing Time: July 7th, 2011*

1: R B' L' F L2 U B U' D R2 F D2 R' U' L2 B' F2 U D F' D2 F2 B D' B'
2: F B D' U' R2 F D2 U2 F2 R F' B' R' D2 L B' U' B D2 L B2 R F' B' L' 
3: D U2 L2 U D2 R2 F2 B' U L R2 F2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U F L2
4: F' U2 R F D2 U' B U' F L' D F2 U L D L' B L F2 B2 U' L R' D L2
5: B' D2 B2 F2 U' B2 F L B R F2 R L2 D2 R' B2 L2 B' R2 F U2 R' U L2 R
6: R F2 R' U' L F B2 L2 R2 D' B L' U L D2 R' F' R' D2 B' F2 U2 R B2 U
7: F' B2 D2 R2 B R2 F' U' B2 R' L B R2 B2 L2 D R' F' B R2 D F L D' F2
8: L2 R2 B U R2 L D R2 U B D U' F2 B2 R' D' U' F' U R2 U2 B U' D2 L'
9: U' B R L' D' U2 R' B' D' F2 B D F L2 D' B2 F2 D L B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U'
10: U' F' L2 B F' L R2 F' B D2 B2 R' F' L' U L' F R2 U' F D' U' B' R' U
11: L2 B R F' D R F2 D B2 R F L' F' U' D2 R2 F2 R' D R2 D L2 B U' L
12: D2 B' L2 B' D B' D' B2 R2 B' F' U B' L2 B' F2 U2 B2 U B' F' U B2 F2 D 

Good luck!


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 6, 2011)

Round 21
*14.69*
13.62 14.56 (12.32) 14.03 12.98 15.76 15.75 14.86 13.68 (16.84) 16.34 15.28

Round 22
*14.78*
14.76 (18.51) 16.04 14.76 14.75 15.25 13.46 13.43 14.32 15.12 (13.12) 15.89


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 6, 2011)

Again, ignore the scrambles.


Statistics for 07-05-2011 21:45:11

Average: 17.05
Standard Deviation: 1.14
Best Time: 15.25
Worst Time: 19.88
Individual Times:
1.	17.30	D2 L' R' D U2 R2 D' L2 D2 L R B2 F2 R' D2 B U2 L2 R2 U L2 R' B' D' U
2.	18.15	L R2 B U2 B R' U' B' D2 U F' R' D' L' F2 L D B D2 U R B R D2 U'
3.	17.22	F R2 B F R2 B2 U2 L' D' U2 F L D' U2 B2 R2 B' R B F U' R' F2 L2 R
4.	15.33	R D2 U B D2 U' F' D U L R B U2 L R' U' R' B' U' B' L U2 L2 R' U
5.	16.89	R' F U' L2 R U2 R' D2 U B' D' L D B2 F2 R' D' U L' D2 U F D' U2 B'
6.	18.71	B2 F2 L2 R' F2 D' U F L2 R2 D2 U F2 D L2 D2 R' F D2 U L R B D U
7.	(15.25)	F' L U' B D' U2 F' L2 F' L F2 D2 U2 L R' D' R D' R D B2 D2 U L F2
8.	19.03	D B D2 B2 F' L2 F' U R U' F L R2 D U' B F' R F2 L R2 U2 R' F D2
9.	16.82	R2 D2 U2 F' D' F2 D U2 F' D' L' D U2 B D U L2 R2 D2 U B' F L2 F2 R'
10.	(19.88)	U L2 D B F D2 U B L' R' D2 U R' D2 B F L' R2 B' D' U2 L2 D' U' L2
11.	15.58	D U' B' F' D U F2 U2 L2 R B F D2 L R' B2 F2 L D' L' B' F L2 U' F'
12.	15.48	B D2 U2 R U2 L2 B2 L' R B2 L2 D2 U L D2 U' L' U2 L2 F' L R2 B L' B'


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Round 22*

*19.56*

1-12 - 18.44 17.46 18.68 25.18 20.71 19.19 19.68 16.90 (15.91) 21.43 17.93 (27.56)

Its funny im more proud of the 16.90 then the 15.91 haha. I felt my self just going crazy fast on that and then it was like sune T perm! the other wasnt as fluid. The PLL skip on 17.46 got my going for this though


----------



## chikato_tan (Jul 6, 2011)

Round 22
please ignore the scrambles , thanks 
Average: 15.62
Standard Deviation: 0.62
Best Time: 13.14
Worst Time: 17.80
Individual Times:
1.	(17.80)	R B' L' F L2 U B U' D R2 F D2 R' U' L2 B' F2 U D F' D2 F2 B D' B'
2.	14.80	F B D' U' R2 F D2 U2 F2 R F' B' R' D2 L B' U' B D2 L B2 R F' B' L'
3.	15.24	D U2 L2 U D2 R2 F2 B' U L R2 F2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U F L2
4.	15.12	B' D2 B2 F2 U' B2 F L B R F2 R L2 D2 R' B2 L2 B' R2 F U2 R' U L2 R
5.	(13.14)	R F2 R' U' L F B2 L2 R2 D' B L' U L D2 R' F' R' D2 B' F2 U2 R B2 U
6.	16.00	F' B2 D2 R2 B R2 F' U' B2 R' L B R2 B2 L2 D R' F' B R2 D F L D' F2
7.	14.98	L2 R2 B U R2 L D R2 U B D U' F2 B2 R' D' U' F' U R2 U2 B U' D2 L'
8.	16.18	U' B R L' D' U2 R' B' D' F2 B D F L2 D' B2 F2 D L B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U'
9.	15.79	U' F' L2 B F' L R2 F' B D2 B2 R' F' L' U L' F R2 U' F D' U' B' R' U
10.	17.09	L2 B R F' D R F2 D B2 R F L' F' U' D2 R2 F2 R' D R2 D L2 B U' L
11.	15.03	D2 B' L2 B' D B' D' B2 R2 B' F' U B' L2 B' F2 U2 B2 U B' F' U B2 F2 D
12.	15.95	F' U2 R F D2 U' B U' F L' D F2 U L D L' B L F2 B2 U' L R' D L2


----------



## TheJCube (Jul 6, 2011)

Statistics for 07-06-2011 10:26:47

Yeah, don't pay attention to the scrambles

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 16.83*
Standard Deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 13.34
Worst Time: 23.98
Individual Times:
1.	13.34 R B' L' F L2 U B U' D R2 F D2 R' U' L2 B' F2 U D F' D2 F2 B D' B'
2.	18.02	F B D' U' R2 F D2 U2 F2 R F' B' R' D2 L B' U' B D2 L B2 R F' B' L'
3.	16.64	D U2 L2 U D2 R2 F2 B' U L R2 F2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 U F L2
4.	15.81	F' U2 R F D2 U' B U' F L' D F2 U L D L' B L F2 B2 U' L R' D L2
5.	23.98 B' D2 B2 F2 U' B2 F L B R F2 R L2 D2 R' B2 L2 B' R2 F U2 R' U L2 R
6.	16.94	R F2 R' U' L F B2 L2 R2 D' B L' U L D2 R' F' R' D2 B' F2 U2 R B2 U
7.	15.03	F' B2 D2 R2 B R2 F' U' B2 R' L B R2 B2 L2 D R' F' B R2 D F L D' F2
8.	14.69	L2 R2 B U R2 L D R2 U B D U' F2 B2 R' D' U' F' U R2 U2 B U' D2 L'
9.	15.28	U' B R L' D' U2 R' B' D' F2 B D F L2 D' B2 F2 D L B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U'
10.	17.78	U' F' L2 B F' L R2 F' B D2 B2 R' F' L' U L' F R2 U' F D' U' B' R' U
11.	16.80	L2 B R F' D R F2 D B2 R F L' F' U' D2 R2 F2 R' D R2 D L2 B U' L
12.	17.70	D2 B' L2 B' D B' D' B2 R2 B' F' U B' L2 B' F2 U2 B2 U B' F' U B2 F2 D

It's fine, I guess.


----------



## ianography (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 22 Results:*

1st, nascarjon: 14.78
2nd, dimwmuni: 14.91
3rd, pwnage: 15.04
4th, chikato_tan: 15.62
5th, TheJCube: 16.83
6th, ChrisBird: 17.05
7th, tall5001: 19.56

Congratulations to nascarjon, who has graduated this round!

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 23, Closing Time: July 11th, 2011*

1: U2 D' R U2 L D' L U' F' R2 D' F2 B L B2 D B' L' D U' R' U' D2 F R'
2: R2 F' L R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 U F2 R' L2 F' B L U' L R' D' F' L' R'
3: B' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 D R2 B2 F' D2 L2 F U2 D2 F2 D2 R U F' B'
4: R2 F2 B D2 B' L F' L' B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' L R' B' R L' U2 D2 B2 D L B2
5: D' L' U2 D B2 U D2 R B' U' R' D F' B U' L2 R2 D2 B' U L2 B2 L R' B'
6: F' R2 U2 L B' L2 U' R U R' B' L D' B2 U2 L R' U F2 U2 B L' B' U R
7: D' B F' L2 F' D' L' R' F' B' L2 B' F2 R2 F' L B2 D U R' F' L2 D R' B2
8: L2 B' R' B R' L D' F B2 L' R2 B L2 B' F U2 L2 B U L U R2 D L' D2
9: U' B' D2 U F D2 B F' U' R2 U' D B L2 U' L' F' L2 B2 U' L' U' F D2 L2
10: U F D' F L' B' U' B' R D R2 L B U' R2 D' U2 L R2 B' F' L D U B2 
11: L D L2 F' U2 R2 B U R' D2 B' L B L F' B2 U R' B2 U F' L' U R' U2 
12: B' L2 F D' R F2 R2 F2 D' U' B R' F2 R2 D2 L' D R F2 B2 U' B' F D' R

Good luck!


----------



## iSpinz (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 23

19.45

22.66, 18.99, (16.23), 17.36, 19.71, 17.58, 17.72, 20.40, 21.84, 18.80, (DNF18.62), 19.77

That dnf...


----------



## choza244 (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 23

Avg: 16.81

19.73, (20.97), (15.10), 17.60, 16.78, 15.36, 16.06, 16.19, 15.84, 15.53, 17.51, 17.53

Really good average for me


----------



## cityzach (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 23:

15.19, 13.53, 16.84, 18.73, 18.00, 18.00, 15.82, 18.26, 15.63, 18.29, 19.54, 18.27 = 17.30


----------



## cityzach (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 23:

15.19, 13.53, 16.84, 18.73, 18.00, 18.00, 15.82, 18.26, 15.63, 18.29, 19.54, 18.27 = 17.30


----------



## EricReese (Jul 8, 2011)

12.95
14.90
16.41
12.56
16.50
16.81
18.99
14.18
16.58
14.25
13.71
15.30


15.16 ao12


----------



## RaresB (Jul 9, 2011)

Round 22:
Session Average: 15.04
σ: 1.49
Best Time: 12.33
Worst Time: 17.06
Individual Times:
16.21, 15.39, 15.77, 14.32, 16.97, (12.33), 14.33, (17.06), 14.64, 14.80, 13.12, 14.89 wow awesome pb avg 12

Round 23
Session Average: 16.96
σ: 2.13
Best Time: 14.01
Worst Time: 20.68
Individual Times:
(14.01), 19.68, 15.79, 14.60, 18.77, 15.13, 16.99, 17.88, 16.31, 16.75, (20.68), 17.75 such a big fail.


----------



## emolover (Jul 9, 2011)

Average: 16.99 
17.75, 15.83, 17.10, 18.34, 21.75, 16.19, 18.29, 16.87, 16.75, 12.15, 18.06, 14.70


----------



## otsyke (Jul 9, 2011)

since the sub-20 race helped me, i think i'll join this one now!

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.58
Standard Deviation: 2.41
Best Time: 13.88
Worst Time: 22.08
Individual Times:
1.	15.29	D' R U2 L D' L U' F' R2 D' F2 B L B2 D B' L' D U' R' U' D2 F R'
2.	13.88	R2 F' L R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 U F2 R' L2 F' B L U' L R' D' F' L' R'
3.	14.04	B' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 D R2 B2 F' D2 L2 F U2 D2 F2 D2 R U F' B'
4.	22.08	R2 F2 B D2 B' L F' L' B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' L R' B' R L' U2 D2 B2 D L B2
5.	20.29	D' L' U2 D B2 U D2 R B' U' R' D F' B U' L2 R2 D2 B' U L2 B2 L R' B'
6.	20.34	F' R2 U2 L B' L2 U' R U R' B' L D' B2 U2 L R' U F2 U2 B L' B' U R
7.	18.09	D' B F' L2 F' D' L' R' F' B' L2 B' F2 R2 F' L B2 D U R' F' L2 D R' B2
8.	18.28	L2 B' R' B R' L D' F B2 L' R2 B L2 B' F U2 L2 B U L U R2 D L' D2
9.	17.10	U' B' D2 U F D2 B F' U' R2 U' D B L2 U' L' F' L2 B2 U' L' U' F D2 L2
10.	16.68	U F D' F L' B' U' B' R D R2 L B U' R2 D' U2 L R2 B' F' L D U B2
11.	18.13	L D L2 F' U2 R2 B U R' D2 B' L B L F' B2 U R' B2 U F' L' U R' U2
12.	16.73	B' L2 F D' R F2 R2 F2 D' U' B R' F2 R2 D2 L' D R F2 B2 U' B' F D' R


----------



## ianography (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 23 Results:*


1st, EricReese: 15.16
2nd, dimwmuni: 15.36
3rd, choza244: 16.81
4th, pwnAge: 16.96
5th, emolover: 16.99
6th, cityzach: 17.30
7th, otsyke: 17.58
8th, iSpinz: 19.45

If you missed that round, do that and this and put it into one post.


----------



## ianography (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 24, Closing Time: July 21st, 2011*

I am making this round a week and a half long again as this is going to be a hectic week for me for packing the big things and putting them in the moving truck and flying to my new home and etc.

1: L' F' L F' B2 U2 D B2 U D2 R F' D' R2 U2 F L2 F R' F B2 U' D B' F'
2: F' U2 R D' F2 L2 F L' R' B2 R2 D B' U B' F U' B' R D' B' F R2 B' L
3: F R2 U F2 B L' F B2 L' F U2 F2 U F' U R F2 D' R' F2 R2 D' B2 R B2 
4: F2 L2 D B D2 U2 R' D U B2 F L U D' F U2 B' R' F' B R2 U2 D' L2 B2
5: F2 R' D2 R D F U' L2 D B2 R2 L2 B L2 F B2 L D' F2 R' U' D B2 F U
6: F D B' D F U2 F R D R' D' R2 D2 F2 R' B' F' U L U D' L' R B2 R
7: L' D B F D U L F' R U B' D2 B' U' L R' B2 U2 D2 B U' F2 R' L F
8: B U' F2 B U2 F L F' D B2 D2 F' R D2 B' U L2 R' D2 B' L' D2 B2 D' B
9: R L' B2 L U' B' L U2 D' B F D' F2 L2 F' B' U' F2 R2 D R' L' D L F2
10: L' D2 B R' D2 U2 B F U' D F B' U' R' F R L' U2 F L U R' U2 F R
11: F' U R2 D L' D2 F' B U' F2 R2 F U B2 U' D R2 D2 R B' R B L' U' R
12: L' U' F R' D2 R' D' U B' U' D' L F' B L U2 R2 B' R2 B' R D2 L' F2 B2

Good luck!


----------



## JasonK (Jul 12, 2011)

Round 24 avg: 18.36

17.03, (25.27), 19.26, 16.20, 17.82, 19.67, 22.21, 16.28, 20.62, 17.70, (15.87), 16.77

An 18.xx average with no 18.xx solves


----------



## goflb (Jul 13, 2011)

ROUND 24

Average: 16.40
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 13.77
Worst Time: 20.40
Individual Times:
1.	14.80	
2.	14.35	
3.	(20.40)
4.	17.89
5.	16.80	
6.	16.08
7.	15.26	
8.	17.67
9.	14.84	
10.	19.31	
11.	17.03	
12.	(13.77)

gaaah no improvement for a whole month. i havent been around here for a while.


----------



## cy2169 (Jul 13, 2011)

ROUND 24

Rubik's cube
Jul 13, 2011 9:29:50 PM - 9:37:08 PM

Mean: 15.65
Standard deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 14.28
Worst Time: 17.00

Best average of 5: 15.22
7-11 - (14.28) 15.14 (17.00) 14.83 15.68

Best average of 12: *15.65*
1-12 - 16.76 16.90 14.92 15.40 15.57 16.03 (14.28) 15.14 (17.00) 14.83 15.68 15.28

1. 16.76 L' F' L F' B2 U2 D B2 U D2 R F' D' R2 U2 F L2 F R' F B2 U' D B' F'
2. 16.90 F' U2 R D' F2 L2 F L' R' B2 R2 D B' U B' F U' B' R D' B' F R2 B' L
3. 14.92 F R2 U F2 B L' F B2 L' F U2 F2 U F' U R F2 D' R' F2 R2 D' B2 R B2
4. 15.40 F2 L2 D B D2 U2 R' D U B2 F L U D' F U2 B' R' F' B R2 U2 D' L2 B2
5. 15.57 F2 R' D2 R D F U' L2 D B2 R2 L2 B L2 F B2 L D' F2 R' U' D B2 F U
6. 16.03 F D B' D F U2 F R D R' D' R2 D2 F2 R' B' F' U L U D' L' R B2 R
7. 14.28 L' D B F D U L F' R U B' D2 B' U' L R' B2 U2 D2 B U' F2 R' L F
8. 15.14 B U' F2 B U2 F L F' D B2 D2 F' R D2 B' U L2 R' D2 B' L' D2 B2 D' B
9. 17.00 R L' B2 L U' B' L U2 D' B F D' F2 L2 F' B' U' F2 R2 D R' L' D L F2
10. 14.83 L' D2 B R' D2 U2 B F U' D F B' U' R' F R L' U2 F L U R' U2 F R
11. 15.68 F' U R2 D L' D2 F' B U' F2 R2 F U B2 U' D R2 D2 R B' R B L' U' R
12. 15.28 L' U' F R' D2 R' D' U B' U' D' L F' B L U2 R2 B' R2 B' R D2 L' F2 B2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello guys. Thought I might try this 'race' out...

*Round 24*
Event: Speedsolving 3x3x3 (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong
session avg: 18.18 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 18.01

*Individual Times:*
19.71, 18.91, 18.03, 20.72, 13.59, 17.90, 19.10, 18.14, 16.97, 18.61, 17.60, 16.80

Very bad average for me.

Also, I notice that I'm meant to put round 23 in this post as well, since I'm only joining now. I'll edit this post later with it included.

EDIT:
*Round 23*
Event: Speedsolving 3x3x3 (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong
session avg: 17.17 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 17.20

*Individual Times:*
16.88, 15.55, 18.78, 17.98, 17.12, 15.26, 16.48, 19.36, 15.79, 18.96, 17.65, 16.53

That was more of a normal average for me...

Editx2: Hey... One average was 18.18 and the other was 17.17.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 14, 2011)

Round 24

Average: 17.21
Standard Deviation: 1.46
Best Time: 14.20
Worst Time: 21.71
Individual Times:

18.42, 17.29, (14.20), 18.64, 15.52, 20.08, (21.71), 18.18, 16.72, 14.62, 17.19, 15.43


----------



## otsyke (Jul 14, 2011)

Round 24

Statistics for 07-14-2011 09:19:32

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.31
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 14.95
Worst Time: 19.69
Individual Times:
1.	17.34	L' F' L F' B2 U2 D B2 U D2 R F' D' R2 U2 F L2 F R' F B2 U' D B' F'
2.	18.63	F' U2 R D' F2 L2 F L' R' B2 R2 D B' U B' F U' B' R D' B' F R2 B' L
3.	17.31	F R2 U F2 B L' F B2 L' F U2 F2 U F' U R F2 D' R' F2 R2 D' B2 R B2
4.	17.14	F2 L2 D B D2 U2 R' D U B2 F L U D' F U2 B' R' F' B R2 U2 D' L2 B2
5.	14.95	F2 R' D2 R D F U' L2 D B2 R2 L2 B L2 F B2 L D' F2 R' U' D B2 F U
6.	19.69	F D B' D F U2 F R D R' D' R2 D2 F2 R' B' F' U L U D' L' R B2 R
7.	17.14	L' D B F D U L F' R U B' D2 B' U' L R' B2 U2 D2 B U' F2 R' L F
8.	15.95	B U' F2 B U2 F L F' D B2 D2 F' R D2 B' U L2 R' D2 B' L' D2 B2 D' B
9.	18.00	R L' B2 L U' B' L U2 D' B F D' F2 L2 F' B' U' F2 R2 D R' L' D L F2
10.	17.78	L' D2 B R' D2 U2 B F U' D F B' U' R' F R L' U2 F L U R' U2 F R
11.	17.11	F' U R2 D L' D2 F' B U' F2 R2 F U B2 U' D R2 D2 R B' R B L' U' R
12.	16.67	L' U' F R' D2 R' D' U B' U' D' L F' B L U2 R2 B' R2 B' R D2 L' F2 B2


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 14, 2011)

ROUND 24

I just graduated from the Sub-20 Thread so I will be joining this one. 

19.95, 19.05, (22.90), 18.92, (16.21), 18.74, 20.23, 20.00, 22.84, 18.89, 17.85, 20.26 ==>> *19.67*


----------



## cityzach (Jul 16, 2011)

Round 24:

16.96, 16.97, 18.12, 17.44, 18.77, 17.63, 18.72, 19.31, 18.00, 15.61, 19.14, 17.24 = 17.90

meh.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 17, 2011)

times:
14.32, 11.41, 18.10, 15.57, 17.19, 14.69, 15.23, 14.63, 16.59, 15.54, 15.47, 12.40 = 15.16 not sub 15 but darn close, im getting more sub 15's, 5/12 were sub 15

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.41
worst time: 18.10

current avg5: 15.21 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 15.15 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 15.16 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 15.16 (σ = 1.24)

session avg: 15.16 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 15.10


----------



## Jakube (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 24: 18.79*

17.56, 19.12, 18.72, (14.73), 20.97, 21.64, 16.40, 18.78, 19.25, (23.10), 16.16, 19.29

I just graduated from the sub20-race. 
Some good times


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round 22*
15.49, 13.52, 15.02, 15.77,13.89, 14.20, 15.68, 13.60,16.73, 24.35, 12.85, 15.20 = 14.91

*Round 23*
16.01, 12.66, 16.12, 16.93, 16.18, 16.68, 17.48, 14.68,17.00, 13.86, 13.35, 12.77 = 15.36

*Round 24*
15.37, 18.05, 13.94, 18.85, 13.09, 11.37, 14.75, 13.44,16.33, 13.62, 13.56, 15.23 = 14.74

I missed a few rounds.


----------



## TheJCube (Jul 28, 2011)

Statistics for 07-27-2011 20:19:19

Average: 16.61
Standard Deviation: 0.93
Best Time: 14.81
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	17.48	L' F' L F' B2 U2 D B2 U D2 R F' D' R2 U2 F L2 F R' F B2 U' D B' F'
2.	16.67	F' U2 R D' F2 L2 F L' R' B2 R2 D B' U B' F U' B' R D' B' F R2 B' L
3.	15.75	F R2 U F2 B L' F B2 L' F U2 F2 U F' U R F2 D' R' F2 R2 D' B2 R B2
4.	16.19	F2 L2 D B D2 U2 R' D U B2 F L U D' F U2 B' R' F' B R2 U2 D' L2 B2
5.	15.77	F2 R' D2 R D F U' L2 D B2 R2 L2 B L2 F B2 L D' F2 R' U' D B2 F U
6.	17.44	F D B' D F U2 F R D R' D' R2 D2 F2 R' B' F' U L U D' L' R B2 R
7.	18.27	L' D B F D U L F' R U B' D2 B' U' L R' B2 U2 D2 B U' F2 R' L F
8.	(DNF)	B U' F2 B U2 F L F' D B2 D2 F' R D2 B' U L2 R' D2 B' L' D2 B2 D' B
9.	17.78	R L' B2 L U' B' L U2 D' B F D' F2 L2 F' B' U' F2 R2 D R' L' D L F2
10.	(14.81)	L' D2 B R' D2 U2 B F U' D F B' U' R' F R L' U2 F L U R' U2 F R
11.	15.24	F' U R2 D L' D2 F' B U' F2 R2 F U B2 U' D R2 D2 R B' R B L' U' R
12.	15.48	L' U' F R' D2 R' D' U B' U' D' L F' B L U2 R2 B' R2 B' R D2 L' F2 B2

Not that good.


----------



## mr6768 (Jul 28, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Jul 28, 2011 4:58:52 PM - 5:10:36 PM

Mean: 18.64
Standard deviation: 2.63
Best Time: 13.88
Worst Time: 24.12

average of 12: 18.57
1-12 - (24.12) 19.48 18.51 22.68 19.26 17.91 17.45 16.66 19.50 16.24 17.97 (13.88)


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 31, 2011)

Round 24

Average: *19.73*

21.25 23.41+ 19.38 20.66 16.53 20.47 21.03 (16.02) 19.71 18.31 16.59 (DNF)

Not a bad average for normally but i did race to sub 20 and got like a 18.7 average so eh this had better singles but i got it all on film!


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Aug 13, 2011)

Round 24:
times :
18.54, 16.09, 18.55, 13.91, 15.75, 17.49, 19.16, (22.79), 20.31, 14.93, 19.41, (13.34)
session avg: 17.42


----------



## adfoote (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 24:
individual times:
16.78, 19.86, (22.60), 20.52, 16.62, 18.32, (15.90), 20.48, 20.80, 17.28, 18.94, 18.77
avg: 18.84


----------



## emolover (Aug 16, 2011)

adfoote said:


> Round 24:
> individual times:
> 16.78, 19.86, (22.60), 20.52, 16.62, 18.32, (15.90), 20.48, 20.80, 17.28, 18.94, 18.77
> avg: 18.84


 
This thread is dead right now. Why doesn't someone start it again?


----------



## RaresB (Aug 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> This thread is dead right now. Why doesn't someone start it again?


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^ *pointing to you*


----------



## emolover (Aug 16, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ *pointing to you*


 
Like I still keep up my megaminx race. What ever I will start both up again.

______________

Scrambles for round 25!

1. D2 U2 L' D' L2 R2 B' F L2 B L U' L B2 D U2 B F2 U' L B L2 U B2 D2	

2. B2 F' U L B L' F' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F R D2 L R2 F D2 B2 F2 L F2 U' L2	

3. U2 B2 D F L F D' R' D L2 R2 B' D2 L2 R F L B' F2 D U2 L2 F U' R	

4. L' D2 F D2 B2 F' R' B2 F D' F2 U F' U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L R' D B' L	

5. D2 L' D2 U2 F L' B F R D2 U L2 F L2 B' F2 R B F' D R' F2 L2 R' D'	

6. F2 L' B' U F D U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U L' R2 U2 R F' R B L2 U L' B' U2	

7. B' F D B F R B2 L' R U' F' D2 F2 R D2 F2 U' L R2 B2 R F L2 R2 D2	

8. R2 D U' L U' L' R' U R' U' R U R' F' U B2 U' L B D2 L2 R' U' B' U	

9. B2 F2 R' D' L B' F L2 R2 F2 R U2 R U' F D U B2 F' L' F2 U F' U' F'	

10. U' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 F' U' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 B L' D L' D2 R F2 R B2	

11. D L2 D U' F U2 B2 D' B2 R B F2 L2 U2 F' D' F' R' D' F' L2 D2 U' L D	

12. U L2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U2 R' B2 U' L B2 F' D2 U' B' D2 U2 R' U2 L' D' R' B'

This round will end on Saturday at 10.

Rounds will be from Sunday to Tuesday and Wednesday to Saturday. 

Good luck.


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 16, 2011)

I will do this! ... as soon as my new cube comes through the post


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 25*
Event: Speedsolving 3x3x3 (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.47
worst time: 21.06

current avg5: 15.76 (σ = 0.96)
best avg5: 15.76 (σ = 0.96)

*current avg12: 16.46 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 16.46 (σ = 1.47)*

session avg: 16.46 (σ = 1.47)
session mean: 16.59

*Individual times:*
13.86, 18.43, 16.68, 18.59, 17.02, 21.06, 15.45, 14.98, 17.12, 15.18, 17.26, 13.47

Somewhat bad average for me... Guess I should've warmed up a bit before starting (which I didn't, at all).


----------



## ianography (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh god, I'm sooo sorry, I just forgot about this thread. I might as well start it up again with the same guidelines (bi-weekly schedule on Tuesdays and Fridays).

*Round 24 Results:* 

1st, dimwmuni: 14.74
2nd, pwnAge: 15.16
3rd, cy2169: 15.65
4th, goflb: 16.40
5th, TheJCube: 16.61
6th, choza244: 17.21
7th, otsyke: 17.31
8th, mehran_bj6890: 17.42
9th, cityzach: 17.90
10th, Phlippieskezer: 18.18
11th, WTF2L?: 18.36
12th, mr6768: 18.57
13th, Jakube: 18.79
14th, adfoote: 18.84
15th, tozies24: 19.67
16th, Tall5001: 19.73

Everybody just use emolover's scrambles. Emolover, I'll take it from here, you don't have to host two races. Again, I'm really really sorry.


----------



## emolover (Aug 17, 2011)

ianography said:


> Everybody just use emolover's scrambles. Emolover, I'll take it from here, you don't have to host two races. Again, I'm really really sorry.


 
I you go two weeks without posting new stuff on here then I will remind you.


----------



## ianography (Aug 17, 2011)

emolover said:


> I you go two weeks without posting new stuff on here then I will remind you.


 
I'm sorry?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 17, 2011)

ianography said:


> I'm sorry?


 
I think emolover just made a typo on the first word, which was intended to be "if," meaning "if you go two weeks without posting new stuff on here, then I *shall* remind you." (lolgrammarnazism)

I think (s)he is just giving you a head's up that (s)he will act as a back-up when necessary (i.e. when you forget). ^^


----------



## ianography (Aug 17, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I think emolover just made a typo on the first word, which was intended to be "if," meaning "if you go two weeks without posting new stuff on here, then I *shall* remind you." (lolgrammarnazism)
> 
> I think (s)he is just giving you a head's up that (s)he will act as a back-up when necessary (i.e. when you forget). ^^


 
Ahh. Thank you from making me not a nouxb


----------



## emolover (Aug 17, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I think *(s)he* is just giving you a head's up that *(s)he* will act as a back-up when necessary (i.e. when you forget). ^^


 
HE!!! :fp


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 17, 2011)

Why are you face palming? Your avatar is a woman. It's not hard to think that you might be a girl, especially with your overreacting to everything, and general bad attitude <__<.


----------



## emolover (Aug 17, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Why are you face palming? Your avatar is a woman. It's not hard to think that you might be a girl, especially with your overreacting to everything, and general bad attitude <__<.


 
*I* have bad attitude... lol. I don't see why people cant go to my channel to see if I am actually a man? I have my channel advertised in two places in my posts anyway.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 17, 2011)

There's a reason they were in parentheses. :fp

And it's really no big deal. If you really prefer, next time I'll substitute every time I refer to you or anybody else I don't know the gender of around these forums as their username(s), or just "it." Also, we're on an internet forum. Really no need to care about such minor details.
And, like RyanReese said, without bothering to visit your Youtube (which not everyone will), it's not hard to mistaken you as female. Female avatar, 'emolover,' (doesn't indicate either, really) and yes, the occasional overreaction (i.e. right now).




ianography said:


> Ahh. Thank you from making me not a nouxb


 
But nouxbiness is the best kind of incoherency!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 17, 2011)

emolover said:


> *I* have bad attitude... lol. I don't see why people cant go to my channel to see if I am actually a man? I have my channel advertised in two places in my posts anyway.


 
I'm glad you agree with your attitude situation. Acceptance is first step . Why would we want to go to your channel? Why would you expect us to?

Phillip(p) basically summed up everything.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

Round 25:
times (reset):
19.37, 18.37, 19.03, 16.22, 21.34, 21.21, 16.71, 13.18, 23.05, 16.89, 23.17, 15.85
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.18
worst time: 23.17

current avg5: 18.60 (σ = 3.18)
best avg5: 18.05 (σ = 2.25)

current avg12: 18.80 (σ = 2.33)
best avg12: 18.80 (σ = 2.33)

session avg: 18.80 (σ = 2.33)
session mean: 18.70

Had 3 pop solves. terrible average, but its better than my nats average XD


----------



## emolover (Aug 17, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> There's a reason they were in parentheses. :fp
> 
> And it's really no big deal. If you really prefer, next time I'll substitute every time I refer to you or anybody else I don't know the gender of around these forums as their username(s), or just "it." Also, we're on an internet forum. Really no need to care about such minor details.
> And, like RyanReese said, without bothering to visit your Youtube (which not everyone will), it's not hard to mistaken you as female. Female avatar, 'emolover,' (doesn't indicate either, really) and yes, the occasional overreaction (i.e. right now).


 
Fine. If any post was necessary then it should have been this. 

___________________________________________________________



Phlippieskezer said:


> I think (s)he is just giving you a head's up that (s)he will act as a back-up when necessary (i.e. when you forget). ^^


 
He.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 17, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 10.95
worst time: 15.43

current avg5: 13.54 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 13.54 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 13.81 (σ = 0.71)
best avg12: 13.81 (σ = 0.71)

times (reset):
12.90, (10.95), 13.88, 14.18, 13.95, 15.10, (15.43), 13.12, 12.87, 14.60, 14.15, 13.34

graduate!!! xD , i'll searnch a sub12 race.


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Aug 18, 2011)

Round 25:
session avg: 18.17
times :
23.03, 22.49, 17.73, 17.24, 18.33, 13.00, 14.51, 21.15, 18.25, 16.95+, 18.90, 16.18


----------



## ianography (Aug 19, 2011)

*Round 25 Results:*

1st, zzdanielzz29: 13.81
2nd, dimwmuni: 14.51
3rd, mehran_bj6890: 18.17
4th, HelpCube: 18.80

Congratulations to zzdanielzz29, whom graduates this round!


----------



## ianography (Aug 19, 2011)

*Round 26, Closing Time: August 23rd, 2011*

1: L2 R B U' D2 F' B' U2 F' R2 L U F2 L2 F L' U' D2 R L2 U' D' L' B U'
2: F U2 B D' F B' L' R B' R' L2 F B2 D' R' D' R2 B' R U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2
3: B R2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R F L' F' D B U D2 F' U' F B L2 U' R
4: D' B D' R' U' R' F D2 U2 L D B F' L' R2 D2 U' B D' B' L' B' R' L' F
5: F' L F2 L2 D2 F R D B D2 B' F' L' R2 U L D2 R' L2 F' U D' R L2 D
6: B' R2 D U' B' R U B2 U2 D' L U2 R' B2 D' L' B' U2 F' U R D' F2 B L
7: D2 F2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B U2 R' B U R2 L' D' R U' D' L' F R2 U L' B D
8: U' L' U' D F' R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R F R2 L2 D2 R D' L2 D' U F' D L B2 R
9: B' D2 B' U' D2 B2 F' U' L' F' B2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 B R' U' R' F' U D' F' B'
10: L' U2 F' L' U L2 D2 F2 U2 B L D' B2 U R2 D' F' L2 U F U2 R' L' F B
11: B' D' L2 R2 U2 R U' D' L' R' D' R2 D2 U' L2 F D2 U2 F' B L' U F2 U2 R
12: F2 B' L' F B D' R F R B F R' D2 R D2 R' D' L2 U R2 B2 D' F L' D

Good luck!


----------



## cityzach (Aug 20, 2011)

round 26:

15.77, 14.58, 15.40, 17.08, 16.45, 14.20, 16.40, 17.24, 15.27, 15.11, 16.92, 16.13 = 15.91


----------



## APdRF (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 26:

15.16 14.04 (18.58) 16.28 14.47 17.55 16.66 14.59 (12.49) 17.59 15.61 12.58= 15.45 [SD= 1.86]

Best Ao5= 14.26


----------



## RubiksNub (Aug 20, 2011)

17.71, 16.44, 18.29, 16.69, 18.49, 13.77, (18.51), 14.20, 14.32, 14.72, 16.61, (13.43) = *16.12*.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 20, 2011)

*26*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.00
worst time: 17.06

current avg5: 15.20 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 15.20 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 15.42 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 15.42 (σ = 0.86)


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 25
14.22, 14.20, 14.91, 15.87, 14.78, 13.93, 14.13, 13.07, 14.57, 16.11, 11.21, 15.42 = 14.51
Round 26
15.57, 13.39, 18.19, 16.61, 13.37, 12.89, 17.50, 17.94, 12.16, 14.45, 14.42, 13.85 = 15.00


----------



## vdpflayer (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 26:
14.42, 16.90, 15.40, 14.90, 20.35, 13.22(pll-skip), 17.17, 18.45, 19.23, 16.05, 14.66, 17.11 ==> *16.43*


----------



## emolover (Aug 21, 2011)

16.18

15.94, 14.23, 15.24, 15.94, 17.96, DNF, 15.81, 20.22, 14.19, 17.93, 14.32, 13.39

On the DNF I failed by doing the wrong OLL. 

Ugg... two counting 17's and I didn't even get any 16's.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 21, 2011)

Round 26

Average: 17.14
Standard Deviation: 1.41

16.57, 17.53, 15.41, (21.67), 16.65, 16.87, 20.64, 16.90, 19.13, (15.34), 16.36, 15.36


----------



## Bunker (Aug 23, 2011)

Round 26

Avg: 19.31
23.11
20.30
18.50
18.84
21.80
18.45
20.23
20.58
15.52
18.81
17.92
17.67


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 23, 2011)

19.95, 19.15, 19.45, 18.38, 18.82, (20.07), (14.16), 15.71, 18.51, 15.79, 19.58, 19.69 = *18.50*


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Why are you face palming? Your avatar is a woman. It's not hard to think that you might be a girl, especially with your overreacting to everything, and general bad attitude <__<.



gasp!

edit: sry 4 off topic....


----------



## ianography (Aug 24, 2011)

*Round 26 Results:*

1st, dimwmuni: 15.00
2nd, Daniel Liamitz: 15.42
3rd, APdRF: 15.45
4th, cityzach: 15.91
5th, RubiksNub: 16.12
6th, emolover: 16.18
7th, vdpflayer: 16.43
8th, choza244: 17.14
9th, Pro94: 18.50
10th, Bunker: 19.31


----------



## ianography (Aug 24, 2011)

*Round 27, Closing Time: August 26th, 2011*

1: L D' B D U' B2 U' D F2 R' B F2 U2 R' F B D' B' U2 F2 U2 L D2 B U'
2: U D R2 F D R' U2 F2 L2 R' D2 U' F' L D U2 R U L F2 L F2 U' B U2
3: D' L2 F U' R' B2 U F2 L2 D' R F R' B2 D' L2 U' D L' R2 U' L2 F' D F'
4: D2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 U' R B F U' F' R2 D' F R2 L U' L' U' D2 R2 L2 U2 L2
5: U2 R' F B2 L2 F' D R2 D' U' B' F D F U D2 R U D F2 U' F D B' R2 
6: U F2 B' R F B' L2 R2 D2 B F2 D L D F' R L U B' R' B' L' U B2 F 
7: B' F' L2 F2 D B' R' F B2 L2 D' B F U' B' R2 L' F2 R' D L2 R B' L B
8: F D U B' F R' F' R' L2 D U' R B R2 F2 B U' B D' F U2 F' L2 B L
9: D' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B U' B' R F B U' D' R F2 D U L F B' U2 L' F' L
10: D F B U D2 F U L' D2 R2 F R' L2 D2 F B U L D R2 U2 L' B D' B
11: F' D2 R' U F R' U' F2 D2 R2 L' F2 L' F R' F L2 F' R F D' L' U L' U
12: D' R' D F2 R2 L' B U2 B L' U R2 F2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 F D' L2 U2

Good luck!


----------



## Bunker (Aug 24, 2011)

Avg: *18.73*

18.83
19.45
16.94
18.19
16.77
20.12
16.81
19.17
19.33
20.14
18.30
21.50


----------



## vdpflayer (Aug 24, 2011)

Round 27:
13.88, 17.87, 14.24, 15.90, 16.05, 16.40, 16.18, 15.16, 15.86, 18.13, 14.40, 15.24 ==> *15.73*


----------



## otsyke (Aug 24, 2011)

Round 27

Statistics for 08-24-2011 10:04:53

Cubes Solved: 10/11
Number of Pops: 1
*Average: 18.15*
Standard Deviation: 2.37
Best Time: 14.14
Worst Time: 22.81
Individual Times:
1.	22.81	L D' B D U' B2 U' D F2 R' B F2 U2 R' F B D' B' U2 F2 U2 L D2 B U'
2.	16.44	U D R2 F D R' U2 F2 L2 R' D2 U' F' L D U2 R U L F2 L F2 U' B U2
3.	18.64	D' L2 F U' R' B2 U F2 L2 D' R F R' B2 D' L2 U' D L' R2 U' L2 F' D F'
4.	16.41	D2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 U' R B F U' F' R2 D' F R2 L U' L' U' D2 R2 L2 U2 L2
5.	14.14	U2 R' F B2 L2 F' D R2 D' U' B' F D F U D2 R U D F2 U' F D B' R2
6.	19.80	U F2 B' R F B' L2 R2 D2 B F2 D L D F' R L U B' R' B' L' U B2 F
7.	19.00	B' F' L2 F2 D B' R' F B2 L2 D' B F U' B' R2 L' F2 R' D L2 R B' L B
8.	20.42	F D U B' F R' F' R' L2 D U' R B R2 F2 B U' B D' F U2 F' L2 B L
9.	17.30	D' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B U' B' R F B U' D' R F2 D U L F B' U2 L' F' L
10.	DNF	D F B U D2 F U L' D2 R2 F R' L2 D2 F B U L D R2 U2 L' B D' B (POP)
11.	16.53	F' D2 R' U F R' U' F2 D2 R2 L' F2 L' F R' F L2 F' R F D' L' U L' U


----------



## APdRF (Aug 24, 2011)

Ianography: sorry for the inconvenience but mi average was 15.45, you posted my best Ao5 that I posted below the average 12.


----------



## VakaVaka (Aug 24, 2011)

*VakaVaka*

*Round 27*: 17.16, 15.79, 18.23, 14.90, 16.63, 17.48, 20.06, 17.02, 16.52, 18.58, 18.88, 13.79 = *17.12*


----------



## ianography (Aug 24, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Ianography: sorry for the inconvenience but mi average was 15.45, you posted my best Ao5 that I posted below the average 12.


 
Oops, thanks for the notice.


----------



## ianography (Aug 24, 2011)

*Round 27:*

14.53, 16.71, 14.94, 13.69, 15.51, 15.32, 13.67, 16.80, 15.98, 16.54, 15.92, 15.90 = 15.50

Ehh. Could've been better. It's a wake-up average, anyway.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 24, 2011)

round 27:

15.95, 15.36, 14.18, 13.49, 16.66, 14.68, 13.84, 17.39, 16.22, 16.17, 16.80, 15.31 = 15.52


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

Average of 12: 16.78


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 24, 2011)

*Round 27*

Best average of 12: 14.92


Spoiler



1-12 - 14.47 14.83 15.52 16.00 14.18 14.53 (12.91) 16.36 14.28 (16.72) 14.65 14.36

1. 14.47 L D' B D U' B2 U' D F2 R' B F2 U2 R' F B D' B' U2 F2 U2 L D2 B U'
2. 14.83 U D R2 F D R' U2 F2 L2 R' D2 U' F' L D U2 R U L F2 L F2 U' B U2
3. 15.52 D' L2 F U' R' B2 U F2 L2 D' R F R' B2 D' L2 U' D L' R2 U' L2 F' D F'
4. 16.00 D2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 U' R B F U' F' R2 D' F R2 L U' L' U' D2 R2 L2 U2 L2
5. 14.18 U2 R' F B2 L2 F' D R2 D' U' B' F D F U D2 R U D F2 U' F D B' R2
6. 14.53 U F2 B' R F B' L2 R2 D2 B F2 D L D F' R L U B' R' B' L' U B2 F
7. 12.91 B' F' L2 F2 D B' R' F B2 L2 D' B F U' B' R2 L' F2 R' D L2 R B' L B
8. 16.36 F D U B' F R' F' R' L2 D U' R B R2 F2 B U' B D' F U2 F' L2 B L
9. 14.28 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B U' B' R F B U' D' R F2 D U L F B' U2 L' F' L
10. 16.72 D F B U D2 F U L' D2 R2 F R' L2 D2 F B U L D R2 U2 L' B D' B
11. 14.65 F' D2 R' U F R' U' F2 D2 R2 L' F2 L' F R' F L2 F' R F D' L' U L' U
12. 14.36 D' R' D F2 R2 L' B U2 B L' U R2 F2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B D2 F D' L2 U2


----------



## RubiksNub (Aug 26, 2011)

15.24, 16.50, 13.88, 14.84, 15.65, (17.15), 14.77, 15.02, (12.00), 16.65, 14.70, 17.05 = *15.43*.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 26, 2011)

Average of 12: 16.00
16.09 14.19 15.80 (17.87) 15.50 17.46 14.31 16.89 17.41 16.72 (14.01) 15.65

Very bad average...


----------



## ianography (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 27 Results:*

1st, JonnyWhoopes: 14.92
2nd, emolover: 15.14
3rd, RubiksNub: 15.43
4th, dimwmuni: 15.46
5th, ianography 15.50
6th, cityzach: 15.52
7th, vdpflayer: 15.73
8th, APdRF: 16.00 
9th, Phlippieskezer: 16.12
10th, Hershey: 16.78
11th, VakaVaka: 17.12
12th, otsyke: 18.15
13th, Bunker: 18.73

Hershey, if you could please put your times along with your average into your post, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ianography (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 28, Closing Time: August 30th, 2011*

1: L2 R2 F2 B R L' B2 L F' D2 L R B R' U' L' B R2 D' U F2 B' R' B L2
2: L2 R' F2 R2 B U F' U2 B F2 R' B2 R' L D' R2 F D2 L' R F' R2 U L2 D2
3: U2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 F' D' F' R' L B2 R L F2 R' U2 B' F U' L' U2 R' L2 B'
4: B2 R2 U L2 B2 D B F2 R' U2 D2 R D R' U2 D' L U B D B' D2 U' F2 R'
5: B L' B D2 B2 D R2 U R B' R' L U R2 L' F2 R2 B2 R' F B' U2 B2 R L
6: U2 F' B' R2 B2 F' U' B R2 D2 L' D' U' B2 L U D' F D' R U2 F D2 L2 F
7: R' F D' U' F' B U F' U B U R2 U2 D F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R F U2 B2 L
8: D F2 L' F' R2 F' D R' D' L' D' R2 F' L' R B2 L2 D F2 R' F' B' D' R2 L2
9: R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 B' F' L F2 L' B' D' B F' D L B F2 D L' U2 F' B' L2
10: F U2 F' L F2 L' B' R' F2 U R U2 L2 R' D2 R F' U2 D2 B2 F R2 U2 L2 U
11: R' D B2 D2 U' L' U' F L R U B R D U2 B2 R L2 U F L D2 U' L' U'
12: L' B U F' D' B' F' D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D2 B U2 B2 U D R U2 D R

Good luck!


----------



## emolover (Aug 27, 2011)

These times are for last weeks. 

current avg5: 15.36 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 15.15 (σ = 0.14)

current avg12: 15.14 (σ = 0.89)

14.11, 15.00, 21.27, 15.11, 15.33, 15.15, 13.72, 15.23, 16.27, 16.93, 14.57, 13.48

First solve had a PLL skip and the 21 I had trouble recognizing the OLL and I ended up doing the wrong one.

That average of 12 is a PB and I have no idea how my best average of 5 is worse then the average of 12.


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 27, 2011)

Round 27
14.78, 15.32, 17.37, 17.35, 11.53,17.05, 14.72, 16.80, 15.90, 12.74,16.22, 13.76 = 15.46

Round 28 
15.30, 14.67, 15.15, 15.42, 16.45,15.11, 13.27, 11.46, 16.40, 15.51,13.14, 13.99 = 14.80


----------



## cityzach (Aug 27, 2011)

round 28:

16.65, 16.54, 15.97, 14.92, 16.95, 15.17, 13.94, 16.96, 15.13, 16.89, 16.18, 14.52 = 15.89


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 27, 2011)

Woops. Forgot about this for a while. Also, not that it's any important, as I didn't make the cut, and it was a while back, but: you forgot about me back at round 25. 

Anyway, I'll do round 27 and 28 in the same post.

*Round 27*
Event: Speedsolving 3x3x3 (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.28
worst time: 19.48

current avg5: 16.39 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 15.89 (σ = 1.02)

*current avg12: 16.12 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 16.12 (σ = 0.80)*

session avg: 16.12 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 16.16

*Individual times:*
16.50, 15.65, 15.17, 16.67, 19.48, 16.19, 13.28, 17.35, 14.51, 16.96, 16.32, 15.88

Quite a bad average for me, but I didn't warm up. 

Onward, my brethren/sisters, to round 28! 
...


*Round 28*
Event: Speedsolving 3x3x3 (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.31
worst time: 18.49

current avg5: 14.47 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 14.20 (σ = 0.41)

*current avg12: 14.94 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 14.94 (σ = 1.27)*

session avg: 14.94 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 14.93

*Individual times:*
15.58, 14.61, 15.08, 14.99, 14.04, 18.26, 11.31, 13.80, 14.77, 14.85, 18.49, 13.40

Considerably better, slightly better than the standard for me. Hopefully I mirror the result at competition tomorrow.


----------



## Bunker (Aug 27, 2011)

Avg: 19.78

19.89 23.30 15.58 18.16 20.62 19.77 17.84 19.64 19.92 27.09 Epic fail! 19.25 19.41


----------



## ianography (Aug 31, 2011)

:fp I'm so sorry. Yesterday, I didn't have any wifi, and had no way of updating this race. Stupid internet service.

*Round 28 Results:*

1st, dimwmuni: 14.80
2nd, Phlippieskezer: 14.94 
3rd, cityzach: 15.89
4th, Bunker: 19.78

Again, I'm sorry. Just please don't hate on me.


----------



## ianography (Aug 31, 2011)

*Round 29, Closing Time: September 2nd, 2011*

1: B R D B2 D' L' B' U F R B' D U2 R2 L B2 D2 F2 B2 D2 L F' U2 R' L2
2: R2 D L2 R2 U2 B' D U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R' L F' L' R2 B' U' R'
3: D L' F R L2 D2 L' F2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 F U' B2 R2 L D' L2 B R2 B' F L
4: B U' L2 D B' F L U2 D L R2 U2 F' L2 B D' F' B' D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R
5: L2 U' L2 R B' U' F' R' F2 B' L' F2 U B D' R U2 L2 R B2 F L F2 L F2
6: L2 B R2 B' L' U' F D2 F' B2 R U' F U' B' L2 U F R2 B R2 D' U B' F
7: B2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 U B D' R B L2 B L2 B' U R' F' R' D' U' R' F' L' U
8: D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 B' F R2 D R2 U2 B2 L U R2 U2 D2 F U' F' B L2 R' B
9: L B2 D' R U2 D B' L' F' U' B2 L' D R' F2 D2 R L B U' F' D F B D
10: D2 F2 R D' U L' F2 R' U' B' D' F2 B2 R' D B2 D L' R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L
11: L2 R2 U2 F' U2 D' B F U2 B2 R U' F2 U' R2 D2 B D2 B' D L' U L' F D
12: F' D F R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R L' F' R F2 D' R D' B' L B' U B R' F2 L

Good luck!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

*Round 29*
Event: Speedsolving 3x3x3 (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong
Background music <- Not even kidding. lol

number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.31
worst time: 19.14

current avg5: 15.92 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 13.15 (σ = 0.54)

*current avg12: 14.70 (σ = 1.93)
best avg12: 14.70 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 14.70 (σ = 1.93)*
session mean: 14.62

*Individual times:*
13.77, 9.31, 13.24, 12.45, 17.17, 17.18, 12.08, 17.41, 13.31, 19.14, 14.85, 15.50

My consistency is lol. I messed up on so many solves but did really well on so many others. And that 9.31 was -efficient.

Also, no worries on the pause.


----------



## goflb (Sep 1, 2011)

ROUND 29

15.63
15.89
15.33
15.80
14.61
17.03
16.34
(14.11)
14.77
15.96
14.68
(18.24)

Average: 15.60


----------



## otsyke (Sep 1, 2011)

*ROUND 29*

Statistics for 09-01-2011 10:27:46

*Average: 18.34*
Standard Deviation: 1.30
Best Time: 14.16
Worst Time: 21.30
Individual Times:
1.	16.55	B R D B2 D' L' B' U F R B' D U2 R2 L B2 D2 F2 B2 D2 L F' U2 R' L2
2.	18.31	R2 D L2 R2 U2 B' D U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R' L F' L' R2 B' U' R'
3.	19.19	D L' F R L2 D2 L' F2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 F U' B2 R2 L D' L2 B R2 B' F L
4.	18.97	B U' L2 D B' F L U2 D L R2 U2 F' L2 B D' F' B' D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R
5.	17.24	L2 U' L2 R B' U' F' R' F2 B' L' F2 U B D' R U2 L2 R B2 F L F2 L F2
6.	21.16	L2 B R2 B' L' U' F D2 F' B2 R U' F U' B' L2 U F R2 B R2 D' U B' F
7.	17.94	B2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 U B D' R B L2 B L2 B' U R' F' R' D' U' R' F' L' U
8.	17.17	D2 L2 F' D2 B R2 B' F R2 D R2 U2 B2 L U R2 U2 D2 F U' F' B L2 R' B
9.	(14.16)	L B2 D' R U2 D B' L' F' U' B2 L' D R' F2 D2 R L B U' F' D F B D
10.	(21.30)	D2 F2 R D' U L' F2 R' U' B' D' F2 B2 R' D B2 D L' R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L
11.	20.09	L2 R2 U2 F' U2 D' B F U2 B2 R U' F2 U' R2 D2 B D2 B' D L' U L' F D
12.	16.81	F' D F R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R L' F' R F2 D' R D' B' L B' U B R' F2 L


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 1, 2011)

Round 29

method:CFOP
cube: DaYan GuHong

16.81, 19.67, 18.15, (DNF), 18.36, 21.45, 20.56, 17.70, (13.76), 20.91, 19.51, 16.78

average= 18.99 (not that good at all)


----------



## APdRF (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 28*
(12.83) 16.22 15.69 15.02 17.20 (19.25) 14.27 15.89 17.56 18.68 14.82 13.71= 15.91 Bad average

*Round 29*
(12.77) 16.16 15.85 18.08 14.38 17.31 16.86 15.74 (19.60) 14.24 16.69 18.40= 16.37 Much worst than the other...

The two averages starts with a 12 seconds solve and then...


----------



## cityzach (Sep 1, 2011)

ianography said:


> *Round 29, Closing Time: August 2nd, 2011*


 
dont u mean september 2nd?


----------



## cityzach (Sep 1, 2011)

round 29:

15.17, 17.89, 16.30, 15.91, 16.66, 17.64, 16.64, 15.03, 16.70, 14.59, 15.32, 16.13 = 16.15

wake up average thats y it suckss


----------



## ianography (Sep 1, 2011)

cityzach said:


> dont u mean september 2nd?


 
Yeah, just changed it.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Round 29*

(18.87), 17.05, 14.96, 15.15, 15.24, (12.89), 16.91, 18.83, 18.48, 15.77, 16.83, 18.68 = *16.79*


----------



## ianography (Sep 2, 2011)

*Round 29 Results:*

1st, Phlippieskezer: 14.70
2nd, goflb: 15.60 
3rd, cityzach: 16.15
4th, APdRF: 16.37
5th, Pro94: 16.79
6th, otsyke: 18.34
7th, BC1997: 18.99


----------



## ianography (Sep 2, 2011)

*Round 30, Closing Time: September 6th, 2011
*
1: U' B' D2 U R' B U' D L' U D R2 D' B' L' R2 U B U2 F' L' U' L2 D2 U2
2: L R2 U L' U' L F' D U B' D2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 L D' L2 R' U2 F2 U2 R'
3: F B' R' L' D2 U2 F' B2 D B D2 B D' F' U' F' L D' U F B' U' F' D2 R'
4: R2 F L' R2 F D2 B' U F' R U2 D2 B F U' D B R D2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D'
5: D R2 U2 B' U R' F D' L' B2 L' F B2 R' D B' F2 D' B R' F' U' F' U' D' 
6: B' F U B2 D F2 R' B2 L U B2 L' D2 F' L B L D2 R' U L' F' D' F2 U
7: R U2 B D2 F D' F2 L' D R L' B U R2 D2 B L' R' U' B' D2 R2 F2 U' F
8: B R' L D2 R L2 B2 L2 D L' B2 R2 B' U R2 U2 D2 F U2 D' L D B2 L B'
9: L F R' B L' D R' F2 D' F' U' R' B U' R D L' B' D2 R2 L' U2 D2 R' D
10: R' L' F2 L D' F2 U R2 D' B R B2 U' D' F' B2 L' U' R F D' R U' B2 F
11: D L2 U' F U F2 R2 F2 R U2 L' R2 U' D2 L' D2 R2 D' F2 B U L' B D F
12: U' F R2 U' D' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' R B D' L2 U2 D' R2 F2 U B R' U R2

Good luck!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 2, 2011)

*Round 29*
Event: Speedsolving 3x3x3 (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.17
worst time: 15.36

current avg5: 12.92 (σ = 0.23)
best avg5: 12.79 (σ = 0.27)

*current avg12: 13.37 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 13.37 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 13.37 (σ = 0.93)*
session mean: 13.36

*Individual times:*
13.02, 12.21, 15.36, 14.54, 14.37, 13.09, 12.56, 15.18, 13.17, 12.63, 11.17, 12.98

Nice...

Edit: wow... Worst time was hardly sup-15. That's pretty good for me.


----------



## jskyler91 (Sep 3, 2011)

(18.98), 15.83, (10.28), 15.80, 18.63, 14.68, 17.59, 16.20, 14.34, 16.80, 17.50, 16.84 

Average: 16.42

BTW the 10.28 was a NL solve.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 5, 2011)

12.77, 15.10, 14.85, 14.56, 14.60, 14.34, (15.64), 14.37, (11.73), 15.09, 15.43, 13.07 = *14.42*


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 6, 2011)

Round 30

Average: *18.69*

18.25 18.96 18.77 22.27 19.06 18.52 14.56 20.58 18.93 (14.16) (23.53) 16.97

More consistant then race to sub 20 i had 5 sup 20 times! But still not what i want! and again counting 14's thats awesome! lots of 18's!


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Round 30 

17.35, 19.34, 20.42, 17.96, 17.10, 17.22, 21.70, (23.32), 17.89, (16.32), 18.36, 17.44 ==>> 18.48


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 6, 2011)

Round 29
15.79, 16.56, 15.49, 14.23, 14.36, 13.34, 15.09, 13.98, 16.23, 15.00, 13.93, 14.38 = 14.85

Round 30
12.75, 11.22, 14.63, 17.53, 13.79, 12.31, 10.25(PB NL single), 16.03, 14.97, 17.47, 16.20, 13.02 = 14.24

That makes 3 sub-15 averages in a row.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 6, 2011)

14.78 (22.43) 15.75 13.86 13.55 15.47 16.70 14.89 (12.69) 17.25 15.55 15.80= 15.36 (2PLL skip... xD)


----------



## vdpflayer (Sep 6, 2011)

Average: *15.04*
Standard Deviation: 1.15
Best Time: !!!!10.43!!!!
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	(10.43)
2.	13.74	
3.	(DNF)	
4.	18.22	
5.	14.61	
6.	14.46	
7.	15.86	
8.	15.52	
9.	14.29	
10.	13.76	
11.	15.43	
12.	14.54	

F*ck 4th :fp 1st PLL skip and nice cross


----------



## cityzach (Sep 6, 2011)

round 29:

14.16, 13.27, 15.19, 14.66, 16.87, 15.24, 14.89, 15.32, 16.75, 15.25, 16.17, 16.43 = 15.41

getting closer to sub 15


----------



## ianography (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 30 Results:*


1st, Phlippieskezer: 13.37 (leet speak!)
2nd, dimwmuni: 14.24
3rd, Vinny: 14.42
4th, vdpflayer: 15.04
5th, APdRF: 15.36
6th, cityzach: 15.41
7th, jskyler91: 16.42
8th, tozies24: 18.48
9th, Tall5001: 18.69

Congratulations to dimwmuni, who has graduated!


----------



## ianography (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 31, Closing Time: September 9th, 2011
*
1: R2 F2 D F' L' R U' F U' R B U2 B2 L D2 L' R2 F2 L B2 U2 D' L' B F
2: F2 D' U R' D U B F2 D2 B2 R L2 U' F2 L' D' B R2 L B2 L F2 D2 R' U
3: R' F D' R' U2 L R' B' L U D' L' D' U L F2 B U D L2 B' L2 U' D F
4: U' L2 B R F L' F2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' R' B2 R D' B' F2 L' R U2 L' R2
5: U L R2 F2 B2 L' U2 L2 U F D2 B' F D2 B R L F' R' F' D B R B2 U2
6: B2 U2 R' F2 B' R2 F' L2 U' R U2 B' L B' D F U2 R' F D2 F' D' F L2 R'
7: L' D' F L R' D' F U2 B L2 R' B2 R' F2 D R2 L2 F R' F B' R' L' D F2 
8: L2 R2 B2 L2 R B2 U L D' L F R F' R' L' U2 L R' D' U' F' R' U L2 B'
9: F D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' D' B U2 L' F' L B' L' R2 D' U' B L D' F2 B2 R
10: R2 F2 B' L' U L' D2 F B2 L R2 U D2 L2 F2 D R L' U F' D2 R D L' R
11: R D2 L B' L' D L D2 F' D' F U2 F2 U D F2 B2 L F' L U2 F' U' F' D
12: L2 U2 B R2 D L B D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L' D' R2 L' D2 R' U R

Good luck!


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 7, 2011)

Round 31

18.78, 18.78, 16.11, 19.21, 20.81, 16.84, 16.49, 17.66, (22.15), 17.29, (15.30), 15.87 ==>> 17.78


----------



## speedex (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 31*:
13.22, 14.40, 13.81, 15.46, 16.32, 14.01, 17.04, 13.96, 13.76, 16.16, 14.23, 14.43 = 14.65 (σ = 0.92)
yeaa sub 15 and sub 1 SD


----------



## hiep_h1tv (Sep 7, 2011)

*Hiep Dang, round 31
average: 17.83*
17.57, 16.95, 16.44, 17.73, 16.94, 19.40, 18.74, 16.77, 19.49, 18.24, 19.87, 15.82


----------



## cityzach (Sep 7, 2011)

round 31:

15.76, 15.78, 14.78, 15.26, 15.40, 15.43, 14.72, 14.33, 15.01, 15.29, 15.06, 15.66 = 15.24

sub 15 next time.


----------



## jskyler91 (Sep 7, 2011)

16.48, 15.58, 16.90, 14.75, 16.06, (14.30), 17.62, 18.14, (18.33), 14.84, 18.07, 17.21

Average: 16.56

I totally lost concentration mid way through; this could have been a great average, but alas it was not...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 9, 2011)

13.74, 13.96, (12.40), 14.36, 14.33, 14.42, 15.85, 16.16, 15.34, 17.08, 13.28, (19.18) = 14.85

I was doing good in the beginning, then I started losing it...


----------



## otsyke (Sep 9, 2011)

*ROUND 31*

Rubik's cube
Sep 9, 2011 11:20:14 PM - 11:26:46 PM

Mean: 17.49
Standard deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 15.08
Worst Time: 19.01

Best average of 5: 16.92
7-11 - 16.56 (18.21) (16.16) 17.58 16.62

*Best average of 12: 17.57*
1-12 - 18.32 18.12 (15.08) (19.01) 17.58 18.63 16.56 18.21 16.16 17.58 16.62 17.96


----------



## ianography (Sep 10, 2011)

*Round 31 Results:*

1st, speedex: 14.65
2nd, Vinny: 14.85
3rd, cityzach: 15.24
4th, jskyler91: 16.56
5th, otsyke: 17.57
6th, tozies24: 17.78
7th, hiep_h1tv: 17.83

Good thing I got this out. I thought I wasn't going to be able to do it, because I've been driving to go to my cousin's wedding.


----------



## ianography (Sep 10, 2011)

*Round 32, Closing Time: September 13th, 2011*

1: F' B2 L' R2 U2 D2 F2 B' R2 B' L U B U2 R' L' U F2 R' F' R' F2 R' L U'
2: F' B L2 D' L' D R U2 B F' R2 U2 L' D U' B2 R U F R' B L2 F2 R F
3: D F' R D' R2 F2 U' R B D R' B2 D2 B R2 L D' B2 L' R' F2 L D' L U
4: F' R2 U' R2 F U B2 D L B D R F' U F B U' B2 R2 F B2 D2 B2 R' F' 
5: B' R' B2 F2 U R' B2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 U' L' D2 U L R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D' U' B2
6: B F' D' F' D' U R' F B' R' U' L R' B' R' B R U R2 L B R U2 F2 R2
7: R2 U2 L F2 R' B' D R' U2 F2 L' R' F' B2 L U' L' D R D R2 D2 R F D2
8: F' R D B' L U2 D' R' L' F L U' F' B' U B R' L' F' L D F' D U L2
9: B U B2 L2 D' L B F' U2 B' L' B' U' D R2 B2 L R F2 R' D' U B' F R
10: L2 F' B L2 F B2 U' F R2 D' F' R' L2 D2 F' L B F L2 F B2 U2 F B2 U2
11: R' L D B2 R2 F' D F B R' L B2 F2 D U L' D F' U L2 D2 U B' U2 D2
12: B2 D' U2 B' D' R2 D' U2 L F' R2 L' D B D R L2 D' L' F' U2 F L' U2 B

Good luck!


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 11, 2011)

Round 32
16.06

16.48, 16.40, 16.94, (13.99), 17.21, 15.57, 16.28, 16.68, 16.02, (17.51), 14.78, 14.20

Could have been better...


----------



## cityzach (Sep 11, 2011)

round 32:

17.16, 17.43, 17.29, 16.27, 14.42, 15.19, 14.93, 14.09, 14.20, 15.66, 15.88, 15.20 = 15.62


----------



## Vinny (Sep 11, 2011)

14.36, 15.59, (13.24), 16.53, 13.75, 17.92, 14.54, 16.42, 15.75, (21.11), 16.87, 14.85 = *15.66*

Ugh, I'm having such a bad day.


----------



## jskyler91 (Sep 11, 2011)

(18.71), 17.91, (13.31), 17.05, 16.26, 15.18, 17.91, 14.79, 15.27, 16.32, 16.11, 14.46 

Average: 16.13

This was like my 50th set and my look ahead was dead, earlier today I was averaging 15 seconds!!! Im getting closer to sub 15


----------



## Riley (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 32

*Average: 18.82*

(15.39), 18.33, (20.46), 19.27, 18.17, 19.86, 19.85, 17.36, 17.55, 17.85, 20.11, 19.86


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 12, 2011)

ROund 32 

19.00, 20.08, 19.73, 20.14, (20.39), 17.02, 16.24, 18.19, (14.93), 15.54, 19.47, 16.66 ==>> 18.21

pretty interesting start and then I got it going.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 12, 2011)

round 32: 13.57

13.29, 13.05, 12.63, 24.10, 14.58, 13.98, 13.46, 13.24, 11.41, 15.44, 12.33, 13.70


----------



## hiep_h1tv (Sep 13, 2011)

*hiep dang round 32 : 16.59*
17.12 18.39 16.09 14.97 17.30 16.58 19.88 18.92 14.48 14.77 17.14 14.66


----------



## ianography (Sep 14, 2011)

*Round 32 Results:*

1st, Pandadudex96: 13.57
2nd, cityzach: 15.62
3rd, Vinny: 15.66
4th, AvidCuber: 16.06
5th, jskyler91: 16.13
6th, hiep_h1tv: 16.59
7th, tozies24: 18.21
8th, Riley: 18.82

I want to make a new rule: Instead of me tracking who is graduated, could you please track yourself? It would just make it much easier for me.


----------



## ianography (Sep 14, 2011)

*Round 33, Closing Time: September 16th, 2011*

1: D2 B' L2 B D L2 F R B' U D L' R' U2 B2 F2 R2 F U2 D' F' U2 F2 R2 D
2: D B D' R2 D' L U' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L U' D2 R2 U R D U2 F' D2 F D2 F'
3: U F' U D F L U L' F' B D R' D2 B2 D2 F L' D' L B2 R F' D' F2 L
4: U' B D2 F' B L2 U2 D2 L' B2 D2 U' F L R2 B2 D' F U F' B2 U L F2 U2
5: D B2 R' F D' R' U2 F' B2 R L2 F U L B' L B' D2 B2 U D2 F' D2 U' B'
6: F L' U D2 R' U' R D2 R L F' U2 F B2 R' L2 F' U L' F U F' U2 B2 U
7: R D2 F2 L2 R' D' F L2 R' D2 U R F2 L R D' R' B U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B2 L
8: B D2 U R' U' B F2 U R F2 L2 F2 B R' F L' D L' B2 U' D B' U' L U2
9: L' B2 F2 R2 B R' B U R2 L F U' D F' R U' R' L U D2 F' L U' L2 U
10: D R' L F' D2 L' D' U' F D' L2 B R F2 L' R' D B2 D R D2 F U' D R
11: F2 R L F' R L2 U' D R2 U F' B' R U R2 U' B D B' U2 R U2 B' L2 D2
12: B2 D' B U' L2 F' B U2 D2 B2 L' D' U2 B' D2 U R2 B2 F' U D B L F B

Good luck!


----------



## jskyler91 (Sep 15, 2011)

14.51, 19.45, 16.76, 14.01, (19.77), 17.90, 17.77, 12.99, (9.79), 16.08, 14.70

SWEEETTTT, A sub 10 in a semi comp, coooool, it was NL too!, ok enough ranting, but seriously, that was a crazy SD.

Average: 14.354, SUB 15!!!!


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Sep 15, 2011)

session avg: 16.21
times:
15.87, 15.41, (12.70), 19.57, 12.84, 19.56, 13.78,(29.95), 17.34, 14.78, 14.92, 18.04


----------



## vdpflayer (Sep 15, 2011)

Round 33
16.63 12.80 12.51 16.61 12.82 15.67 14.82 16.88 14.97 15.64 15.63 15.34
Average 15.09


----------



## hiep_h1tv (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 33: 16.56
17.19	17.47	15.83	14.20	18.83 16.66 16.16 15.97 15.98 16.08 17.11 17.16


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 33

(26.65), 17.13, (15.71), 15.87, 19.20, 15.99, 20.80, 15.87, 16.89, 15.77, 23.57, 17.96 ==>> 17.90 

Counting 23... but a lot of 15.xx's


----------



## cityzach (Sep 16, 2011)

round 33:

16.74, 12.79, 16.24, 16.11, 13.05, 14.14, 11.72, 14.87, 15.12, 15.18, 15.25, 15.71 = 14.85

yay sub 15!


----------



## ianography (Sep 17, 2011)

*Round 33 Results:*

1st, jskyler91: 14.35
2nd, cityzach: 14.85
3rd, vdpflayer: 15.09
4th, mehran_bj6890: 16.21
5th, hiep_h1tv: 16.56
6th, tozies24: 17.90


----------



## ianography (Sep 17, 2011)

*Round 34, Closing Time: September 20th, 2011*

1: L' B' D U' B' D' F2 U' L' U F2 B2 L F2 L2 D F D' U L' U2 B' F D R2
2: F2 B R F B' U' R' B' F D L D2 B2 R' D2 R2 D2 U F' L B' L2 R2 B L'
3: R F L D' R2 F' U2 D' R D' R2 L F2 B D2 R B' U' L' D R2 F D B' L'
4: U F2 U2 B' F' L' R' U' R F B2 U L B' L R2 D L B L2 F B2 D2 F R
5: R2 U2 R L' B' F2 L B R' D B2 L U B' D2 R' L' F2 B2 R L2 F2 B' R' B'
6: U B U' B' F' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 U B' F' U2 R2 U B2 D2 R L' B' F U R D2
7: L' U2 D2 F U2 L' B2 R F U R F' U2 B' F' L2 B' F2 R' B2 F D' L2 F L2
8: U' F' L' D' B U L2 D2 F2 B2 D' B U R D' R' L2 U D' L' R2 U2 B2 F2 U
9: B F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 F L U' D' L' F B' D R2 D2 F2 B U R2 U D2 L' U2
10: B2 D L2 B' R' B L B' U L U2 D L F D' U2 F' D R2 U2 R' L U L U
11: L B2 R D L2 D2 L2 U R U2 F2 D L U2 B F' L2 R2 F2 U F' L' U B' U2
12: L' D F2 D2 R2 F L2 D F' D F' U R F' L2 U' D2 F' D R D' F' L B' U

Good luck!


----------



## cityzach (Sep 17, 2011)

round 34:

15.38, 9.99 (YAYAYAYAY SUB 10 WOOT WOOT), 16.72, 15.16, 15.33, 15.98, 15.68, 16.17, 14.74, 15.12, 14.35, 16.78 = 15.46


----------



## Verack (Sep 18, 2011)

Round 34: 17.91, 15.11, 16.59, 16.37, 18.70, (14.27), 16.03, 15.91, (21.85), 16.35, 15.63, 16.45 AVG = 16.50

It's been ages since I joined one of these races. Felt like it was time to start again =)


----------



## vdpflayer (Sep 18, 2011)

Statistics for 09-18-2011 17:59:03

Average: *14.84*
Standard Deviation: 1.01
Best Time: 11.98
Worst Time: 17.60
Individual Times:
1.	14.18	
2.	14.79	
3.	15.20	
4.	13.00	
5.	14.48	
6.	15.05	
7.	17.02	
8.	14.40	
9.	(17.60)	
10.	(11.98)	
11.	13.96	
12.	16.36	

Sub-15, nice


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 18, 2011)

17.22, 16.57, 18.88, 16.45, (16.34), (21.97), 20.79, 17.10, 17.25, 18.54, 18.64, 18.91 ==>> 18.04


----------



## Zookiedoken (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round 34*

13.77, 15.56, 16.63, (12.72), 14.99, 14.77, 17.09, (21.75), 16.49, 14.58, 13.78, 15.67 = *15.33*

Not to good. Im usually just around 15.


----------



## jskyler91 (Sep 20, 2011)

15.01, 18.50, (14.95), 15.02, (19.70), 17.79, 16.92, 15.31, 17.10, 16.91, 15.84, 16.76

Average- 16.51

That's what I get for not cubing for 3 days....


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 30, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.07
worst time: 20.36

current avg5: 16.84 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 14.69 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 15.99 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 15.99 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 15.99 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 16.11

(13.07), 14.66, 14.23, 15.18, 18.46, 15.43, 16.70, 18.02, 15.31, 14.67, (20.36), 17.19

Just to revive the thread...


----------



## ianography (Sep 30, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 13.07
> worst time: 20.36
> 
> ...


 
Yeah. I just can't do this anymore. It's up for grabs for those who are completely serious or don't have another race thread to do.


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 34 results:

Vdpflayer, 14.84
Zookiedoken: 15.33
Cityzach: 15.46
Bigbee99, 15.99
Verack, 16.50
Jskylar91: 16.51
Toozies24, 18.24

Come on people! We cant let this thread die! It's the race to sub 15 for gods sake!


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

Scrambles for round 35:

1. F' D F2 D' F2 U2 L B' U' R' U R2 B U' D' R' U' F' R' F R2 B' D U2 F'

2. L2 F L' F2 U' D R2 F B U2 L' B' L' D' U L R D F' D' F U2 R U' R

3. D' U B D' R U' D' F2 U2 D' R B' D' U' B L2 R2 B F D2 L' U L2 R2 D

4. F' U F' U B' R2 F2 L2 B' F U B2 D' B F2 U B D2 B' U L R U F D2

5. B' D' R D2 F' B2 L2 F' U D R L' F' R2 F2 B2 D' R' F' R D' F' D2 B F

6. R2 F2 B R D2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 B' F' D B' L2 D2 U' R' F2 D' R2 D2 R U D2

7. D R F L2 R' F B' D2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F B' R D B' L' B F' L2 U

8. U' R L B2 D R2 F2 R U2 B' L2 D2 F' U' L2 D U R2 U' D L U2 D2 R2 L2

9. R B' D2 F2 D2 U2 B R2 D' F R' L F2 U' F2 U' F' D L B' U D2 L2 R2 D

10. D L2 B F' L' F D B2 U' F2 B2 L2 R' D' F2 U' D2 R' L2 F U2 L R' B' U2

11. F2 U2 D' R2 D F2 B2 U' D2 B2 L' F L B2 L' B' F2 U' F D' R D2 U' L D'

12. R2 U2 B2 F' U' F2 R D2 U' B' U B' R B2 F2 L2 B' D2 L' U2 F' L2 U' L F'


Rounds end on Wednesday's and Sunday's at around 10 at night.


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 9, 2011)

12.53, 15.20, 13.95, 15.40, 14.35, (11.95), 15.83, 15.45, 14.26, (16.30), 14.25, 14.00

Average: 14.52

Finally I get a relatively good set for this competition!


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 9, 2011)

16.25, 14.54, 20.03, 16.90, 15.21, 17.64, 17.81, 16.19, 15.04, 16.72, 16.71, 17.58 = 16.61


----------



## Ryan Jung (Oct 10, 2011)

13.50, 19.14, 18.03, 15.75, 13.33, 13.84, 9.08, 16.35, 19.89, 19.36, 16.78, 14.69=16.08
not bad?


----------



## jla (Oct 10, 2011)

Average: *19.51*

Times: 

1. 20.60
2. 18.13
3. 22.51
4. 21.78
5. 18.32
6. 16.36
7. 17.83
8. 18.64
9. 19.38
10. 22.55
11. 18.27
12. 19.66

No warmup, my fingers are still freezing.......


----------



## Skullush (Oct 10, 2011)

Round 35
*Average of 12: 19.22*
1. 18.95 
2. (15.53) 
3. 18.77 
4. 26.16 
5. (34.04) 
6. 18.21 
7. 17.53 
8. 16.10 
9. 19.21 
10. 18.26 
11. 18.42 
12. 20.61 

Ugh. That counting 26 killed me. Maybe if I didn't do the wrong PLL on the last solve this would have been sub-19


----------



## emolover (Oct 11, 2011)

14.97

15.94, 16.42, 14.69, 15.37, 11.96, 14.03, 16.83, 20.30, 16.24, 12.11, 12.27, 15.78

Pretty good. Haven't practiced 3x3 like I should be but I did manage to pull a sub 15 out of my ass with those last three solves.


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> 14.97
> 
> 15.94, 16.42, 14.69, 15.37, 11.96, 14.03, 16.83, 20.30, 16.24, 12.11, 12.27, 15.78
> 
> Pretty good. Haven't practiced 3x3 like I should be but I did manage to pull a sub 15 out of my ass with those last three solves.


 
Nice average and I like your new pic.


----------



## Guldfisk (Oct 11, 2011)

FAIL xD

*Avg 12:16.27[B/]
Times: 17.94, (23.95), 16.66, 13.82, 15.61, 17.73, 15.88, 17.28, 14.78, 17.28, 15.69, (13.78)*


----------



## emolover (Oct 11, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Nice average and I like your new pic.


 
Thanks! You get pretty good averages!


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2011)

*Results for round 35:*

Jskyler91, 14.52
Emolover, 14.97
Ryan Jung, 16.08
Guldfisk, 16.27
ChrissyD, 16.61
Skullush, 19.22
Jla, 19.51

Good job everyone! Remember, to graduate you have to consecutively be sub 15 for three rounds in a row.


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2011)

*Scrambles for round 36:*

1. L' U L' U' R F B2 R' F2 L2 F D' F2 R' B' L' D U2 F B2 R2 D' B2 L2 R'
2. F D F L2 U' D2 F U2 L B' F U' L D2 F R L2 D R U2 L' F' R D2 B
3. L U2 L F2 L' D L R B U' F2 U' R2 B' L2 R' U R' L' F R2 L2 U' D' R'
4. L B L R' D L2 R D2 R2 U2 B' R' U R B2 U' D R' F2 U' B L2 U2 D2 B'
5. D U2 L D2 U2 R2 D B' L2 D R2 D U2 R' U' F' B2 U F2 B U2 B2 D2 R U'
6. D2 U2 F2 D' B L R' D B' D F2 R' L2 F B U' B F2 D' U' R D U' L' R'
7. L U2 B R' F B2 R2 B' R' B2 D2 U R U2 D B' L' R B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F
8. L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' U2 D B2 D R F' R' B' L B' D2 F L' B R' U' B F2 R2
9. B L R F U2 D' L U2 F2 R D' B U' R' U' L' R D' L' D2 U B' F' U L
10. R2 B' R2 U' L2 B' D' U' B' D2 B2 D' B D2 L2 D L' B2 U B' L B D B' L'
11. L F' B R' D2 R D L' R' B2 F2 D F R2 L2 D' B' U2 R D L2 B2 R2 F L'
12. L' U D F' D L2 R D' L2 D F R' B R2 U' F' B' L F D' R' D2 R L U2

Round ends Saturday at around 12 PM.

Good luck!


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> Thanks! You get pretty good averages!


 
As do you, we seem to be on about the same track cutting time wise. How long have you been cubing?


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 13, 2011)

16.21, [10.04], 16.06, 14.27, 12.06, 12.18, (17.74), 15.33, 14.22, 16.28, 14.62, 15.39

Average: 14.66

That 10 totally should have been a 9, but I looked at the timer and then locked up on my pll.


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> As do you, we seem to be on about the same track cutting time wise. How long have you been cubing?


 
Technically for a little bit more than two years but about 6 months ago I averaged 25 so I have only been doing it seriously for 6 months.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 14, 2011)

15.34, 15.25, 17.68, 18.04, 15.64, 15.19, 16.68, 19.32, 15.58, 17.51, 16.87, 15.22 = 16.38


----------



## Skullush (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 36
*Average of 12: 18.86*
1. 18.60 
2. 17.74 
3. 19.60 
4. 20.43 
5. 18.59 
6. 18.28 
7. 17.84+ 
8. 19.17 
9. 20.53 
10. (17.51) 
11. 17.81 
12. (21.95)


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2011)

13.84

12.03, 13.72, 12.88, 17.66, 12.98, 13.03, 16.78, 15.02, 12.49, 13.67, 13.59, 14.26

Third best average ever!


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> 13.84
> 
> 12.03, 13.72, 12.88, 17.66, 12.98, 13.03, 16.78, 15.02, 12.49, 13.67, 13.59, 14.26
> 
> Third best average ever!



Sweet, I just figured out this awesome way to practice look ahead. I went from averaging low 15 to mid 13's in a few days. Its soo sweet!!!


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Sweet, I just figured out this awesome way to practice look ahead. I went from averaging low 15 to mid 13's in a few days. Its soo sweet!!!


 
Share please!


----------



## emolover (Oct 17, 2011)

I am busy and will do the results later tonight.

Only 5 scrambles this round and it still ends Wednesday.


1. R2 B U F2 B R2 B R' D B' U B' U' F B D2 L' R2 D' R F D2 B F' D2 
2. R2 L2 U D' R2 D R B' D F2 D2 F' B D2 L F2 R' D U2 R' L2 B' L' B2 D2 
3. D B L U2 L B U B' L' U' F2 R' D L' U L D U' F' L D' B' U2 L2 D 
4. B' R' L2 U D B' F2 D L F L2 F2 B2 D' B' D2 U' F' D2 R2 B2 F U2 D R 
5. U L U B2 D2 U2 R' L2 U D2 R' B2 L R' B' R' L' B' R B2 R' U2 F' U' R


----------



## otsyke (Oct 19, 2011)

Statistics for 10-19-2011 22:55:43

*Average: 17.89*
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 15.36
Worst Time: 22.02
Individual Times:
1.	(22.02)	L' U L' U' R F B2 R' F2 L2 F D' F2 R' B' L' D U2 F B2 R2 D' B2 L2 R'
2.	17.87	F D F L2 U' D2 F U2 L B' F U' L D2 F R L2 D R U2 L' F' R D2 B
3.	16.33	L U2 L F2 L' D L R B U' F2 U' R2 B' L2 R' U R' L' F R2 L2 U' D' R'
4.	16.36	L B L R' D L2 R D2 R2 U2 B' R' U R B2 U' D R' F2 U' B L2 U2 D2 B'
5.	19.27	D U2 L D2 U2 R2 D B' L2 D R2 D U2 R' U' F' B2 U F2 B U2 B2 D2 R U'
6.	20.17	D2 U2 F2 D' B L R' D B' D F2 R' L2 F B U' B F2 D' U' R D U' L' R'
7.	15.89	L U2 B R' F B2 R2 B' R' B2 D2 U R U2 D B' L' R B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F
8.	20.68	L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' U2 D B2 D R F' R' B' L B' D2 F L' B R' U' B F2 R2
9.	17.98	B L R F U2 D' L U2 F2 R D' B U' R' U' L' R D' L' D2 U B' F' U L
10.	16.70	R2 B' R2 U' L2 B' D' U' B' D2 B2 D' B D2 L2 D L' B2 U B' L B D B' L'
11.	(15.36)	L F' B R' D2 R D L' R' B2 F2 D F R2 L2 D' B' U2 R D L2 B2 R2 F L'
12.	17.65	L' U D F' D L2 R D' L2 D F R' B R2 U' F' B' L F D' R' D2 R L U2


----------



## emolover (Oct 20, 2011)

14.76

16.19, 12.97, 14.24, 15.55, 14.49


----------



## emolover (Oct 20, 2011)

*Results for round 37:*

emolover: 14.76

Hmp... :fp Come on people.


----------



## emolover (Oct 20, 2011)

*Important notice!* I am changing the format of this race. From now on it will be a weekly race and not a biweekly race. There will be 36 where you do 3 different averages of 12. This is more beneficial toward getting better. 

*Scrambles for round 38:*

1st average of 12:


Spoiler



1. B U L' R' B D' U B2 U L R2 D' B2 F' D U2 B U2 F2 L	

2. B F2 L2 D U' L2 D2 U' B' F2 R2 D U' L B2 D F2 R' B U	

3. U' L2 D' B' D B R2 D L R' U' R2 F2 R U B' L2 D2 L D'	

4. R B R U2 B2 R2 B' R B F2 D U B2 F D' U' L D2 U2 B2	

5. L' D R2 D' R' D2 F' R B R' B F D2 L2 B F2 D L R2 B2	

6. R' D R2 F2 R' B' U F D2 U2 F D2 B' D B U' R F' U F	

7. D U L F D U' F L' B U' B' F U' L R U' L' R U' L'	

8. F' L2 B F L' F2 L R2 D R' F R' B2 F2 U' R D' B2 D2 U'	

9. L2 B L2 U B U2 B' L' U R D' U R2 U F2 L' R2 B2 F U2	

10. B2 L' R2 F' D2 L' R2 B D L2 R' B' L2 B2 F R2 F' R U R	

11. D R' B' F' U F' D' L U F' L' B D U L' U' R2 D2 L U	

12. B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' F D F2 U L' F L' D2 F2 L R' U' L' F2



2nd average of 12:


Spoiler



1. B' D2 U' L D' B L U2 F2 U' B2 D' B D2 F L' R2 B F2 D	

2. D' L R2 U' B D U2 R2 B2 D F' U' R D' U2 L' B U' L D'	

3. D F' R B U' F D F2 D R' F' R' D2 L2 U' B2 F' U2 B2 R	

4. F2 U2 L D L' U' B2 L' B' D' R' F' L' D' B D' R' U F2 U'	

5. D U' L B2 L U L' R' D' B2 F U' L' B2 F2 D B L B2 D2	

6. L2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 U B U' F2 R' F' U2 B2 R' U L' D B2 F	

7. L R2 D2 U' R' F D2 B2 D U L2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 F2	

8. B F' D' U' F2 D' R2 F' R U' B F R' D2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 F'	

9. F2 D' L B' D2 U' R2 B' L2 R' D' F' D2 L' R D U2 F' R' F	

10. L R' F R F' R B' U' B' F R' U2 L' B2 F D2 B' F D2 U'	

11. U B L F D2 R' D' F D B' F D U L' D2 U2 R B F' U	

12. R' D' U2 L D L R2 B2 F' D' R D F L R2 B2 F2 L R2 B2



3rd average of 12:


Spoiler



1. L' R2 U R2 D2 R B2 F D2 B D' F2 R2 U L R D' U' R F'	

2. R' D B F2 L' U' B F R' U' F L' D' U' R' U' L2 B R2 F2	

3. L' U L' F' D2 R2 B' L R' F' D' U R U B' D2 L U F2 D2	

4. U' F U B2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 D' B' F D L B2 U2 B' F' U R	

5. R2 U F' L' R' D' L2 R D L' B2 L' R D' U B2 D2 U B' L2	

6. F' D' U' F' D B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R F D B2 R' B2 U2 L R D	

7. R2 B R' D2 U2 L R' B' L2 R B' F2 D2 L B U' L' R2 U F2	

8. L2 D2 U' B' F' L R F2 L' U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L R2	

9. B F2 D R' B' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 F' R D L2 B' F D2 R D2 U	

10. B2 F2 L2 D' U' R B2 F' R' B2 L2 R B2 F2 L' F2 U R D U2	

11. B L F L2 R2 B L2 R2 B' U L2 B L' U R' D U F2 R' U'	

12. B2 F' R2 D U' F2 R' D' U F2 L F2 D2 B2 U L' D2 U F R'



This will be the format from now. Tell me each individual time and each average of 12. Then find out the mean(Sum of avg's/3) of the three average's of 12.


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> *Important notice!* I am changing the format of this race. From now on it will be a weekly race and not a biweekly race. There will be 36 where you do 3 different averages of 12. This is more beneficial toward getting better.
> 
> *Scrambles for round 38:*
> 
> ...


 
I like this idea, also, I will be making a video on my new look ahead practice technique soon. Ill pm you when its done.


----------



## emolover (Oct 20, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> I like this idea, also, I will be making a video on my new look ahead practice technique soon. Ill pm you when its done.


 
Thanks bro. Make sure you compete this time.


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 20, 2011)

Average #1: 16.47
16.79, 17.12, 15.26, 22.42, 14.70, 15.84, 18.56, 14.72, 15.57, 19.28, 14.02, 16.82
Average #2: 15.77
12.54, 15.18, 11.98, 15.67, 15.30, 16.19, 16.38, 17.42, 17.66, 14.78, 16.62, 18.10
Average #3: 15.58
12.95, 17.97, 10.43, 13.34, 15.84, 15.64, 16.80, 14.53, 15.34, 16.13, 17.26, 17.99
Average of the averages: 15.94


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 20, 2011)

1st Average of 12:
(9.42), 11.38, 15.22, 14.98, 14.35, 13.28, 11.96, 12.77, 13.06, [16.05], 12.78, 14.31
Average: 13.40

2nd Average of 12:
15.94, 13.64, 13.48, [18.91], 15.53, 15.94, 15.50, 12.92, 13.80, 16.01, 13.36, (11.97)
Average: 14.25

3rd Average of 12:
12.29, 14.26, 13.77, 13.43, (10.03), 15.03, 13.68, 14.17, 12.87, 14.20, [15.71], 15.03
Average: 13.87

Mean: 13.84, gotta love that Turbotracking


----------



## emolover (Oct 20, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> 1st Average of 12:
> (9.42), 11.38, 15.22, 14.98, 14.35, 13.28, 11.96, 12.77, 13.06, [16.05], 12.78, 14.31
> Average: 13.40
> 
> ...


 
Wait! What?!?! What on earth is turbo tracking?!?!?!

Very sexy average.


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am uploading a video on it right now, just waiting for youtube to finish processing it. It's really not that crazy, it just works.


----------



## otsyke (Oct 20, 2011)

1st average
19.50, 18.28, 17.87, 20.45, 17.72, 16.61, 15.01, 14.84, 15.81, 17.97, 17.10, 21.58 = 17,63

2nd average
19.18, 16.09, 15.58, 15.80, 20.04, 17.60, 16.08, 17.25, 19.42, 15.94, 18.53, 20.98 = 17,59

3rd average
17.54, 18.53, 13.03, 17.11, 20.87, 18.60, 26.08, 22.86, 21.02, 16.13, 16.52, 14.67 = 18,38

*mean of averages = 17,87*


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2011)

Ist average of 12: 14.34

11.69, 13.46, 13.87, 13.51, 16.38, 15.39, 15.07, 13.31, 14.02, 17.10, 14.40, 14.02

2nd average of 12: 14.25

14.36, 13.48, 16.31, 15.48, 15.41, 13.94, 14.09, 9.43, 11.73, 15.36, 13.77, 14.90

3rd average of 12: 14.15

13.36, 13.98, 14.88, 16.24, 14.44, 14.90, 13.80, 12.01, 12.74, 15.48, 13.95, 14.00

Mean of the three was 14.25. I wish I had done better even though I am clearly sub 15.


----------



## RaresB (Oct 21, 2011)

1st average of 12: times (reset):
12.73, 15.67, 12.29, 10.34, 22.47, 13.83, 14.99, 14.08, 12.80, 13.95, 15.42, 14.73
best time: 10.34
worst time: 22.47
session avg: 14.05 (σ = 1.11)


Second avg 12
imes (reset):
13.26, 17.93, 12.00, 16.05, 13.51, 13.58, 18.03, 14.94, 12.75, 14.94, 14.21, 14.77
best time: 12.00
worst time: 18.03
session avg: 14.60 (σ = 1.45)


Third avg 12:
times (reset):
13.76, 16.69, 17.83, 13.91, 14.42, 13.35, 13.28, 20.03, 14.13, 13.82, 15.29, 14.11
best time: 13.28
worst time: 20.03
session avg: 14.73 (σ = 1.38)

OVERALL AVERAGE : 14.46


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Second avg *5*: ...... later


 
You mean 12.


----------



## RaresB (Oct 21, 2011)

Yea I'm stupid anyway it's too late to change Now it's 1 am so I'll do it later today thanks anyway


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 23, 2011)

Round 38 

19.98, (20.81), 17.72, 16.63, 18.44, 16.97, 15.30, 19.45, 17.61, 17.71, (13.99), 20.52 ==>> 18.03

16.16, 17.10, 15.38, 19.19, 16.86, 17.80, (19.77), 18.32, 16.96, 17.53, 16.23, (15.02) ==>> 17.15

18.58, 14.60, 16.24, 19.22, 17.68, 16.24, (27.39), (13.60), 18.13, 14.07, 16.21, 16.77 ==>> 16.77

Mean of the averages: 17.32

My lookahead sucked in the beginning and then it came around.


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't improved in forever, so I guess I'll start doing this consistently.

Average 1: 16.87
16.34, 17.59, 16.31, 18.33, 18.60, 15.33, 15.61, (13.90), 14.86, (21.68), 15.97, 19.82

Average 2: 17.08
16.72, 14.95, (14.66), 21.66, (23.19), 14.90[PLL skip], 16.02, 18.87, 17.09, 17.50, 16.25, 16.87

Average 3: 16.92
17.45, 15.78, 28.09[messed up cross], 12.35, 13.98, 22.66, 18.24, 16.58, 19.78, 14.34, 14.92, 15.42

Average Mean: 16.96


Eh. Not very good.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 27, 2011)

round 38:

average 1: 14.98
times: 13.25, 15.23, 18.31, 14.85, 17.04, 12.55, 16.38, 12.81, 13.80, 16.01, 13.98, 16.46

average 2: 15.54
times: 12.90, 16.38, 16.90, 14.33, 13.34, 17.86, 15.68, 16.68, 16.88, 15.71, 14.58, 14.90

average 3: 14.90
times: 14.67, 9.57 (holy crap!), 15.96, 16.40, 13.65, 17.20, 14.01, 15.38, 12.33, 14.26, 16.66, 15.66

session mean: 15.07


----------



## majikat (Oct 27, 2011)

I was posting in the race to sub-20 thread a while back, but then didn't have internet access for quite a while so couldn't post...since then I've gotten to be sub-20, so now I'm gonna try my luck here.
Hopefully I'll be able to post more regularly.

1
18.72	17.07	15.54	19.29	16.91	19.65	18.23	19.35	[14.91]	[20.38]	17.4	18.53
==
18.07

came close to beating my personal best Ao10, 17.8.
Then I guess I choked for the second round.....

2
18.09	[24.14]	18.97	16.38	18.29	[15.89]	18.01	21.71	21.17	24.8	19.09	18.86
==
19.47

then brought it together again for round 3

3
17.12	17.4	18.77	19.05	[15.74]	18.42	19.53	15.74	18.53	[21.48]	19.64	20.59
==
18.48


average average == 18.67

pretty decent, for me.


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2011)

*Results for round 38:*

jskyler91: 13.84
Emolover: 14.25
pwnAge: 14.46
cityzach: 15.07
mitch1234: 15.94
AvidCuber: 16.96
tozies24: 17.32
otsyke: 17.87
majikat: 18.67

Good job everyone!


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2011)

*The format.* I am changing the format of this race. From now on it will be a weekly race and not a biweekly race. There will be 36 where you do 3 different averages of 12. This is more beneficial toward getting better. 

*Scrambles for round 39: *

Ist average of 12


Spoiler



1. F2 D B F2 R U' F' L2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' D' L' D' B R B' F	

2. B2 F2 L D U2 B2 F L2 R2 F2 D' U' L' B2 L' U R U' B2 L	

3. D U2 R' D B2 F' D' F D2 F2 L D U2 F D' B D U2 L' R'	

4. R U2 B2 R2 U' F' U L2 R U2 B' R' F' L R' B F' L2 F2 U	

5. L2 R' D U2 L' D B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D L U' R' F R' D R U2	

6. R' D' F' R2 U' F R' U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D L B' U2 B' D B R	

7. R D' R2 U2 L2 D' U2 R D2 F R D' L' D' L' F2 R F2 R D2	

8. F2 U' F' L2 D R' B2 R' D2 U R' B2 D R2 F U' F L' R B2	

9. D U R2 U2 F' D2 B F2 D' F2 R' F2 L' F' L2 B' F L' U B'	

10. B2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 R B F' L' R' D F L' B2 F R' D2	

11. R' D' L' R2 D2 L' R B' D' U B U' B' R2 B' F2 U B2 U B2	

12. R' U' L2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F R B D' F2 L2 B' F' L2 U



2nd average of 12


Spoiler



1. B2 D' L F2 D' U' L B R2 B D2 B F L2 B' F D B2 U' B	

2. U2 R' F R' B' D B' F D2 U B R2 F' L' B' F' D' F2 L2 R'	

3. D' L U B R F D' F2 D U' L U2 F L' D2 B2 D' L' R' B'	

4. F2 D U B D' U2 B' F' D2 R' D L2 D L2 B' D' L D' U2 B	

5. B' F2 R' F2 U2 B' R B2 D U' B' U2 B' L2 U F2 D U' L2 D'	

6. D' B' F2 D B F2 L R2 B F' L2 U' R F' U B D F U' L2	

7. U R B' D2 F D2 U L2 R' B2 L' R B' D2 U2 R' F' U' F2 L	

8. F L2 R2 B' F2 D B2 R B R F L R2 F D2 U2 R2 U R D2	

9. B U2 F L' B' R' B' F' D U' L B F U R B2 L2 R2 B2 L	

10. F L2 R D2 L' F D2 L' B2 L U L2 R B F L' F L2 F2 R	

11. B2 D' U' B' D B' D2 U' B' L' R2 F D U' L F' D' U' R2 D	

12. F' U' L U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D F L R' D' R2 U B' D2 B' L



3rd average of 12


Spoiler



1. D L2 R' U' L' U' F2 U' R' U L' R' U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U'	

2. R D B2 R' B2 F' D F U B' F2 U' B' D R F2 L F U' F'	

3. U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R D' F2 D B' L B2 F' U' L2 R' U L' R' B	

4. D B2 F2 U2 B' F R2 F' U B2 L2 R' B D' R D' L2 D L' F'	

5. L D2 U2 F' U' R2 U L2 B2 D2 U L U L' F2 L' D2 U F2 L'	

6. F R U L R B2 R F' D' U2 L2 R' B2 D2 R' D L2 R' D' U'	

7. B2 D F2 D2 U2 B' R' U F D' U' L2 R B2 F2 L2 R' U' B F	

8. F U2 B' D' U' F' R' B U2 F2 L D2 L' F' D B2 F2 D' F' L	

9. B D U F' R2 U' L D' U B' F' L R2 B R' B F L' B R	

10. L' R' B' U L2 B2 U L' R2 D2 F' R F L2 B R2 F' D' R2 B	

11. B F2 U B L U' R B2 L2 F2 R' D' L' R' B' D' F' L2 F' L	

12. R F2 D' U B2 F' D F2 U2 B' L' D' B' F L' F R' D2 U R2



Good luck everybody!

If the sub 12 thread goes under, I need to change this to the 3x3 race.


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 31, 2011)

Round 39

Average 1
16.18
16.19, 14.03, 16.66, (10.49), 16.27, 16.44, 16.66, (21.96), 15.19, 19.52, 12.89, 17.99

The counting 12 is awesome, but the counting 19 isn't. Basically, it wasn't a bad average but it was really inconsistent.

Average 2
16.69
14.89, 17.74, 16.90, 17.85, 16.90, 19.17, (13.66), 16.94, 16.08, 15.27, (20.39), 15.20

Not so good. There weren't really any great solves in there, and it was pretty inconsistent.

Average 3
16.69
14.92, 18.42, (20.52), 17.54, 14.44, 19.07, 14.66, 16.98, 17.53, 16.77, 16.53, (13.38)

Haha, it's the same average. This one wasn't very good either.

Mean of 3 averages: 16.52


----------



## Ressiol (Oct 31, 2011)

Round 39

Average #1:
17.46, 17.64, 18.11, 17.67, 14.99, 19.30, 15.57, 19.96, 18.86, 13.90, 14.24, 20.38
= *17.38*

Average #2: 
16.01, 21.14, 20.09, 16.93, 18.32, 16.25, 15.21, 18.08, 19.58, 19.18, 19.70, 19.26
= *18.34* 

Average #3: 
16.27, 16.94, 16.82, 19.26, 16.95, 18.45, 17.84, 18.91, 18.05, 18.88, 16.20, 16.86
= *17.60*

Total Average: *17.77*


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 31, 2011)

(23.15), 16.49, 19.52, 18.89, 16.22, 19.13, 17.30, (15.77), 19.69, 19.34, 18.46, 17.99 ==>> 18.30

15.99, 17.18, 15.55, 17.68, (19.02), 15.85, 15.24, 17.41, 14.37, (13.34), 17.18, 14.27 ==>> 16.07

16.86, 16.72, 16.93, 18.39, (18.99), 16.27, 14.99, (11.98), 17.89, 16.26, 15.58, 18.90 ==>> 16.88

Average of the 3 averages: 17.08


----------



## dcuber98 (Nov 1, 2011)

Avg 1: 18.44, 15.23, 20.22, 20.11, 17.90, 19.26, (13.94), 19.54, (21.07), 16.14, 16.95, 17.40 = 18.12
Avg 2: 17.55, 17.79, 16.38, 19.60, 19.61, (16.27), (24.29), 17.01, 16.37, 17.44, 16.74, 21.17 = 17.97
Avg 3: 13.37 - (nice scramble!), 15.80, 15.95, 18.35, 19.67, (23.07), 17.62, 16.50, 19.28, (13.09) - (PLL skip!), 19.17, 20.30 = 17.60

Ultimate Average: 17.90


----------



## otsyke (Nov 1, 2011)

*Average 1: 17.17*
16.28, 18.50, 18.95, 18.45, 14.18, (18.99), (11.94), 15.55, 17.24, 17.72, 18.53, 16.34

*Average 2: 17.00*
16.70, 18.59, 15.84, 18.50, 15.80, 16.00, (19.36), 18.96, 17.51, 17.47, 14.65, (14.45)

*Average 3: 15.50*
14.01, 16.40, (11.49), (17.57), 17.42, 14.12, 15.17, 15.35, 16.12, 14.04, 15.25, 17.09

*Mean of averages: 16.56*

15.50 is PB AO12. 2nd and 3rd avg together gives me a rolling avg 5 of 14.37 and a rolling avg 12 of 15.17, which are also PB!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 5, 2011)

Average #1: 19.66, 16.78, 22.03, 19.85, (25.72), (13.16), 16.02, 20.30, 16.86, 17.86, 18.63, 21.28 =*18.93*

Average #2: 20.93, 17.41, 19.73, 16.30, 20.32, 17.56, (23.31), 19.70, (16.10), 22.76, 17.71, 22.12 = *19.45*

Average #3: 15.65, 20.36, 21.60, 20.48, 20.61, (14.23), 21.78, 18.44, 16.57, 16.05, (22.40), 19.45 = *19.10*

Some good singles, but terrible averages.

Mean of Averages: 19.16


----------



## RaresB (Nov 5, 2011)

First avg 12
times:
15.02, 13.03, 16.07, 13.37, 16.05, 14.56, 14.73, 14.44, 16.80, 14.62, 17.41, 12.52
session avg: 14.87 (σ = 1.12)

Second avg 12
times:
14.33, 15.25, 16.07, 13.05, 15.66, 12.57, 14.31, 14.77, 14.12, 15.60, 14.01, 16.71
session avg: 14.72 (σ = 0.88)

Third avg 12
times:
10.41, 14.65, 15.48, 11.91, 15.62, 13.98, 18.26, 13.28, 12.37, 13.08, 13.14, 15.05
session avg: 13.85 (σ = 1.24)

Overall Mean : *14.48*

Oh yea when do i graduate ive always awaited the day when i could say i graduated for sub-15 yeyeyey


----------



## emolover (Nov 6, 2011)

Results and scrambles tomorrow since I had a competition and I don't feel like doing it now.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Nov 8, 2011 11:17:26 AM - 11:34:20 AM

Mean: 15.01
Standard deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 12.33
Worst Time: 19.72

Best average of 5: 14.37
1-5 - (15.91) (12.33) 13.65 15.68 13.78

Best average of 12: 14.61
1-12 - 15.91 (12.33) 13.65 15.68 13.78 (19.72) 14.86 15.28 14.82 13.79 14.43 13.91

1. 15.91 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 D U2 L' D' R2 B U L' D L2 U2 F L2
2. 12.33 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R B2 L F' L' F2 R2 D2 L2 U R'
3. 13.65 F2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F' D' B2 R' F U2 B L' D' B2 U'
4. 15.68 L2 D' B2 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B R B D L D F D2 U2
5. 13.78 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D R2 U R' B2 U' F U' B' R F2 U R2 B'
6. 19.72 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F' D2 U' F L D2 B2 D2 B L'
7. 14.86 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L' U R' F2 L' B' F' D' L F2 U
8. 15.28 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' B' L' B R2 B F2 L2 U L2 D U'
9. 14.82 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D L B D R2 D' F2 L B' D' U'
10. 13.79 U' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 R' D' F' D2 F' D' L2 D' L2
11. 14.43 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 L B' R2 D U' L2 B' D' F2 L2
12. 13.91 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' U' F2 U B2 R2 B' L' D2 B R U' R' L' B' D U2

EDIT: 1500th Post!


----------



## jskyler91 (Nov 8, 2011)

1st Average:

12.36, 15.57, 13.29, 13.58, 13.75, 14.67, 12.65, [11.12], 11.52, 12.62, (15.59), 14.61
Average: 13.46

2nd Average:

[11.25], 12.68, 13.76, (14.77), 13.69, 13.36, 12.99, 14.11, 14.68, 13.21, 13.89, 13.86
Average: 13.62

3rd Average:
(16.35), 12.34, 12.78, [11.60], 13.45, 11.98, 12.59, 13.48, 13.11, 13.19, 12.77, 12.47
Average: 12.81

Overall Average: 13.29 

Very good average for me. I haven't been practicing a lot lately due to work, so it is nice to see that I haven't lost it all yet. Hopefully I do this well at Stanford this sunday!!!


----------



## emolover (Nov 9, 2011)

Results for round 39:

Jskylar91:*13.29
Pwnage:*14.48
Bigbee99:*15.01
AvidCuber: 16.52
Otskye: 16.56
Tozies24:*17.08
Ressiol:*17.77
Dcuber98:*17.90
Thezenith27: 19.16

Good job! *Sorry for being late, I haven't had Internet access much and it's been hectic. 

Btw you don't have to leave just because your sub15. You can aim for sub 10 from there.


----------



## emolover (Nov 9, 2011)

Scrambles:


**F2 U' R2 F D2 F' U2 F2 R U' B2 F L B2 L D2 B' U L U2	

2.	**B2 L' B2 F' R2 D' F L2 R U2 F' U2 L' D2 F2 D L B2 F2 U	

3.	**D2 U2 R' D2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L' F' D2 B2 F2 D2 U L' U' L2 F'	

4.	**F' L2 D L' F' U' R' D' L' D' U' R2 U' L' U B D' L' D2 B2	

5.	**F2 L' R D L R' D B L D L' R D F2 L B L2 R U2 L'	

6.	**F2 R2 U' F R' B2 R' F' L2 R' U R D U2 R2 U R B R2 D'	

7.	**D' L' B' F2 U R D U2 L2 F' U' B' R2 U L' B L D' L D2	

8.	**L D R B F D2 L U2 R' D' R D U' L' F' L R2 U L' R2	

9.	**D L' U L' D' L D2 U' R2 D' R2 F L2 U B2 D2 U B2 D2 R2	

10.	**U F R' U' L' B' U' F2 L F2 R D' L' D2 U' L2 D L R F	

11.	**B F2 D L2 R' U2 L2 D' U' R D2 F2 U B2 U2 B' R2 D' U2 L	

12.	**L D U2 L' R B D' F' R U L2 B R' D2 F' D2 L R D U'	

13.	**L F2 R D' L' R F2 L D2 F2 D2 L' B2 U B' L2 U R' F2 R'	

14.	**F U2 B D' R B D2 L2 R B' U L' R' B F R2 F D2 U' R'	

15.	**D U L' U2 R' U B2 L2 R2 D2 B U' B' D2 L2 U2 F' L R' U'	

16.	**D' B2 D F2 U B2 D2 L' B D U B U2 R' B2 F L2 D' B' R2	

17.	**U L B' F D U R2 F2 L F' R2 D R U' L2 U2 F L' B' F	

18.	**B2 F D' R2 D R2 F' R' D2 F2 D2 U' L' B2 D' B' R F' D U'	

19.	**U2 L D2 F2 L' D' U2 B D' L R D' B2 U' F2 L' F L F' U2	

20.	**L' U L2 R D' U' R2 B F U2 L' F' L' D B' R2 U L F' R2	

21.	**F' D' R2 F D' L U' L' B F2 L2 R F' U2 L2 D2 U' B' F2 D'	

22.	**L2 U' F' D2 U B2 U B' L' B2 F D2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D L' R	

23.	**L' R' D2 U L R' U L' U' R U F2 U' L2 F D U2 L' U' F2	

24.	**R F' D2 F' D2 F' D L' R2 U L R2 D F2 R2 D' L' R' B2 F2	

25.	**R2 B L' D L D U R2 U B2 F' D' B' L B2 U' B' R' U2 R2	

26.	**B' R' D2 F D F D2 R D F2 L B' L F2 L B2 D' U F2 U2	

27.	**D' U B F2 R2 U F L2 D B2 L F' R2 D' F D B' R D' F'	

28.	**U2 F D R' F D' U2 F U2 F' R' B' D' U' L' B D2 B2 R2 F'	

29.	**D' U2 R2 D U2 L2 R F2 L R2 D2 R' U2 B F D B2 F2 R U2	

30.	**L' D2 U' L' D2 B' F' R2 B F L2 R' B F' U' B2 F L B2 F'	

31.	**L R2 D' U B2 U2 L' R' D' B F' D B D' U' B2 U2 F' D' R2	

32.	**B' D' R U' B L2 D' B U' L' B' D2 B2 R D L U2 B D L	

33.	**D' U' F' D' U F L2 R2 B' R' D' B2 R2 F R' D' U R2 B2 F'	

34.	**B2 U F2 U' F2 L' U' L D' F2 U B F' R2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 L2	

35.	**D U' R U L B2 F2 L' F2 L' R2 D2 U' B2 F L D' F U B2	

36.	**L B2 R2 U' B F2 D U R' U L2 D B' L2 D' U' L' R B2 R2	



I will make it nicer when at a computer.


----------



## majikat (Nov 9, 2011)

Huh.
Interesting times for me this week.

18.4 16.26 17.56 [14.01] 14.56 [21.28] 18.1 18.31 16.3 16.15 19.73 19.98 
==
17.54

Very pleased with this one, actually a personal best for Ao10.


[21.8] [16.49] 19.66 17.17 18.45 18.48 18.77 19.6 20 17.63 17.56 17.33
==
18.46

this one was...decent.
Yeah.
And then, for some reason at this point I felt like it would be a good idea to have a couple beers before doing the third average....and I'm not sure how I feel about what happened.

19.17 [12.18] 15.69 20.3 [21.3] 17.44 20.08 14.99 20.29 15.98 20.69 17.45
==
18.21

I got like four really great times for me, including a PB for single solve (although it was quite lucky)...and then several really terrible solves, resulting in a pretty normal average.
I guess the moral is, don't drink during a competition, except for sometimes.

anyway.
my average average this week is 
*18.07*


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 10, 2011)

I lost the times but the averages were 16.17, 16.56, and 17.12. The mean is *16.61*


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 10, 2011)

17.68, 21.79, 20.98, 17.74, 22.09, 17.43, 16.68, 19.10, 21.10, 16.14, 18.14, 15.89===>18.86
16.58, 19.52, 15.79, 18.52, 20.07, 18.37, 18.11, 17.16, 18.80, 22.00, 21.11, 22.18===>19.02
21.47, 15.71, 16.72, 18.15, 19.65, 17.86, 18.76, 17.61, 19.08, 19.22, 17.15, 16.35===>18.05
*Mean of 3*AVG12: 18.64 *


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 11, 2011)

20.34, 15.80, (21.04), 15.22, (14.01), 16.23, 15.69, 14.97, 16.96, 17.52, 15.29, 15.18
*Average 1: 16.32*

18.28, 17.28, 20.15, 18.08, 14.77, 16.55, (20.51), 14.17, 18.41, (11.87), 14.20, 15.62
*Average 2: 16.75*

15.78, 16.99, 16.28, 16.71, 15.15, 13.62, (13.48), 14.76, 16.70, 14.67, (17.69), 14.49
*Average 3: 15.52*

*Mean Average: 16.20*


----------



## emolover (Nov 14, 2011)

Results for round 40:

gavnasty: 16.20
tozies24: 16.61
majikat: 18.07
Thunderbolt: 18.64

Hmm small turnout. *Oh well since I posted it on Wednesday. *If you want to post results for this round you may if not than I encourage you to participate in round 41.


----------



## emolover (Nov 14, 2011)

Scrambles for round 41:

1st average of 12:


Spoiler



1. * * * B' F D' L U' R B F2 D2 L2 B' D' F' R U' R2 D L R' F' R2 B2 F	

2. *U F D F2 R' B' U F L2 R2 U B D F' L2 U B D' U2 L' D' F' L2	

3. *D2 U2 F D' B' R D R2 B2 R2 B' F' R' F R' D2 L2 R B2 F' U B2 L2	

4. *F' U R2 D U2 F2 D2 U' L R D L2 B2 L2 B2 F R2 B2 U' L2 B L' U	

5. *U' L' R B' D2 B F2 D2 R' B U L F' L2 F2 R U' B F2 D2 B' U2 F2	

6. *B D' B D' U' F2 D L R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' F L' B2 R D2 B' F L2 D'	

7. *R2 F2 R' D B2 D' B R' B D U2 L' B' R2 D2 F' L B2 F U2 L' R F'	

8. *R' U2 B2 L U' R' B' D2 B L' F D' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 D	

9. *U2 R' D U2 F L2 F R B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B L B2 D B' U B2 F2 R2 F	

10. *D2 U' B D2 R2 D' F' D F2 R2 B F L U' B2 F R D2 L' D' R' B2 R2	

11. *R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R D R' B2 L R U2 B D L' U2 B D' U2 F L B2 R2	

12. *L2 U2 B' L' F U2 L' B L' U R U' L' R2 D2 L2 D F L R F' D2 U



2nd average of 12:


Spoiler



1. *L F2 L' B2 L2 B' L2 R' F D L2 R' F' D2 U' B' R2 U B F' D2 B' L2	

2. *R2 F R2 D F2 D U' B' D U2 L D B' F' R' B2 D U2 L' R2 U2 L' U'	

3. *F2 D2 R D B2 D' L' R2 F L D L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' R' B F L R2 D	

4. *B2 L U B F R2 B D2 F D L U L R D' L' R' B U' F2 L' R' D'	

5. *D L2 U L R2 D' U B L' R2 U B F' L' B' F R D L2 F2 U' L R2	

6. *D U' F L2 R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 B2 R F2 R2 F' R' B D L B F2 L	

7. *R' D' U2 R' D2 L R U R D' U' F L R2 U R2 B R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2	

8. *D' U' R' B2 R2 U' F2 L R2 F' U L F2 D R' B' F2 R2 B' F' L' D2 U'	

9. *U' R' D B2 R' B' D2 L2 D' L2 D2 U L R B' R' B2 R B' L' F' R B	

10. *D2 L2 R2 B' F R2 F' D R2 U L R F' R' D' U2 R' F2 D2 U B2 R D2	

11. *D U' R' U' B F' U' L D' L2 R B2 F' D U' R2 D L2 R' D R B2 U'	

12. *L B' F2 R' B' F2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 U' B' F' U2 L2 U B2 R' F L2 R'



3rd average of 12:


Spoiler



1. *L R' D U' F R2 D B2 L' F L U B' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B D' L R' U2	

2. *F' L B2 F L' U' R' U2 F U B' L' U' F2 U2 B' L2 B U2 B2 U2 B2 F	

3. *B2 F2 U2 L F U' R D2 R D U' B2 F' D2 U2 R U L' R2 D2 U L2 F	

4. *L2 R D2 U L U2 F2 D U L R D2 L2 F' D U2 L' F' L' R' U L2 U'	

5. *L2 B' F2 D' U2 B' F2 L D L2 B' R D' U L' B' F' L R2 D F2 U' B2	

6. *B2 L U' F' R' D2 L2 F' U B F' R2 F2 R B' U2 L' F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F2	

7. *L R' U2 L' U' L2 D' F' L F' R' D' B2 F R B2 L' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B'	

8. *R U2 R2 F2 R F2 R D B' L' D' B U' F2 R2 B U2 R B' D' F' D L2	

9. *L2 R2 U' F' U' B R F2 U2 F' D' B' U' F' R2 B D2 B2 F2 D2 L D L	

10. *D2 R D U F D' F L2 F2 D' L U2 R' D L2 D L2 F' L B F D2 U'	

11. *D B2 F U R B R2 D2 L R' B F D L R F R' U B' F' R2 F' L2	

12. *R' D2 L2 B L2 D R' F D2 B2 D' U2 B' L2 R D L D2 U' L D F R2



Good luck everybody! Round 41 will end at approximately 12 AM Eastern Standard time on Sunday Nov/20/2011.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 14, 2011)

16.88, (13.96), 17.39, 16.76, 15.29, 18.38, 14.73, 16.73, (20.82), 17.52, 19.91, 17.69 = *17.13*

15.50, 17.52, (21.75), 15.11, 18.66, 20.09, 21.41, 19.94, 18.55, 19.90, 20.08, (13.34) = *18.68*
_Awful - only sub-19 because of the good solve at the end_

17.95, (21.24), 15.79, 16.18, 15.44, 18.46, 14.92, 18.70, 16.55, 19.11, 14.06, (13.68) = *16.72*
_Better _

Final Average = *17.51*


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 14, 2011)

17.92, 19.07, 17.10, 16.68, 19.46, 19.98, 19.72, 19.88, 19.90, 16.13, 16.91, 18.89= *18.55*
18.40, 23.36, 20.55, 17.91, 14.95, 18.01, 17.16, 16.45, 14.52, 22.29, 16.30, 18.89= *18.09*
13.51, 14.80, 16.91, 15.88, 19.05, 16.14, 18.99, 19.28, 17.99, 16.80, 20.38, 19.75= *17.56*
*Mean of 3xAVG12: 18.33 *


----------



## Jakube (Nov 15, 2011)

*Round 41: 17.70*

22.07, (23.70), 18.22, 21.79, 16.83, 17.60, 18.14, 17.98, 17.21, 18.34, 16.88, (16.14) = *18.51*
17.05, 14.81, 16.61, (14.26), 17.82, 16.32, 17.53, 15.88, 18.75, (19.59), 17.35, 18.03 = *17.01*
16.13, 20.82, 17.64, (13.68), 19.70, (29.92), 17.57, 18.91, 18.07, 14.92, 14.68, 17.27 = *17.57*

Bad sessions, did this at 2 AM.


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Nov 15, 2011)

17.26, 14.28, 15.66, 13.69, 16.68, 16.20, 14.71, 18.17, 15.02, 11.42, 15.24, 13.31=15.21
16.34, 16.61, 10.45, 16.04, 11.92, 15.49, 13.89, 18.81+, 18.98+, 12.14, 19.09, 15.95=15.62
13.47, 17.76, 15.05, 15.59, 15.26, 20.80, 21.38, 13.70, 16.18, 15.92, 13.80, 13.68=15.77
session avg: 15.53


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 16, 2011)

Round 41:
*1st Average of 12:* 19.11, 17.95, 18.47, 15.74, 17.55, 19.59, (15.65), 19.11, 18.43, 18.20, (23.56), 16.82 = *18.10*
*2nd Average of 12:* 20.56, 18.21, 16.52, 16.24, (14.75), 17.91, 17.34, 19.07, 17.49, (22.62), 18.23, 18.03 = *17.96*
*3rd Average of 12:* 8.99, 18.35, 21.40, (15.05), (22.45), 16.55, 16.81, 19.02, 19.17, 18.24, 18.24, 17.02 = *18.38*

Mean: 18.15

Good averages for me.


----------



## majikat (Nov 18, 2011)

most consistent averages ever?

19.21	16.62	19	17.77	19.2	15.76	[20.47]	20.26	18.01	17.82	16.76	[14.07]
==
18.04

17.21	19.27	18.52	19.54	19.78	16.67	16.2	18.02	17.73	18.08	[14.85]	[20.08]
==
18.10

18.71	17.99	18.55	[16.13]	19.53	18.67	16.9	[20]	16.71	16.57	18.9	18.03
==
18.06


average average == *18.07*

times were pretty okay,
but I am super pleased with how consistent I was...I don't know how that happened.


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 19, 2011)

14.80, 15.36, 13.95, 13.82, 15.21, (15.99), 14.04, (12.83), 14.05, 13.89, 15.59, 15.12
*Average 1: 14.58*

15.34, 19.29, 13.60, 15.59, 15.98, 17.53, 17.06, (12.97), (27.73), 14.51, 15.22, 13.54
*Average 2: 15.77*

14.59, (13.31), 15.47, 13.58, 15.71, 13.96, 15.76, 15.64, 15.90, 15.94, 17.18, (18.64)
*Average 3: 15.37*

Those first 12 were smoove.


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2011)

Session average: 13.98

1st average of 12: 14.58
14.60, 14.84, 14.06, 12.09, 15.72, 14.36, 15.98, 14.87, 18.06, 14.76, 12.47, 14.18

2nd average of 12: 13.43
12.26, 14.93, 12.88, 15.30, 12.62, 12.85, 14.24, 15.49, 13.91, 11.67, 13.15, 12.14

3rd average of 12: 13.95
14.60, 13.91, 14.50, 15.54, 14.51, 15.94, 12.20, 11.46, 14.09, 12.30, 13.74, 14.07

Second one was nice! Loving my Guhong!


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2011)

Results for round 41:

Emolover: 13.98
gavnasty: 15.24
mehran_bj6890: 15.33
WTF2L?: 17.51
Jakube : 17.70
majikat: 18.07
TheZenith27: 18.15
Thunderbolt: 18.33

Good job everyone! *I hope the participation will rise more soon.


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2011)

Scrambles for round 42:

1st average of 12


Spoiler



1. *D U' B L' B2 U2 B2 R2 U L' R' D2 L' U B R' F' D2 U L' U' L' U2 L' D2	

2. *U' F D2 U B2 F2 D' F' U' B F2 R D R2 B' F U' L2 R B' D2 U R B2 F	

3. *L R2 B' U L' R D2 R B F' D2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U' B' F2 L U' L2 R2 B' L'	

4. *L' F' L' D2 L' R2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 U' B2 F D2 B2 F' L D R2 B' U B' F' U2	

5. *B' F2 D' L' D F2 D2 R2 D' U' L D R2 B2 F L' D' B' F2 D F R' F D2 L2	

6. *D2 B F L F L D2 U2 R2 D F' D' U' L' R2 F R2 D2 L' U' B2 F2 R' F R'	

7. *U2 B L B U' L' D2 F2 U R' U F2 D2 B' F2 D' U R D' L' F L' B' U L2	

8. *B U2 B2 D2 L R2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L' U B' R' B2 U' L F D U2 F' D F D2	

9. *D' L' U2 L' R2 B L2 F' R B F D' L' R2 D' B' L2 R B' D2 L2 B' F2 D' U2	

10. *D U' R D2 U2 R U2 F' R2 D' U2 L2 R' B' R2 B L U2 L' U2 L2 D U2 F D2	

11. *L' R2 B2 F' D2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L F' R2 D B' U2 L2 B2 F D U B2	

12. *B U' B L' D' U F2 U' B L' F' U2 F U' L R2 D2 F L2 D' B R2 F' L' U2



2nd average of 12


Spoiler



1. *L' D B L D' L' R U' F' R' F' L' R2 U' R U' B R2 B' F2 U2 L R' F' R'	

2. *U' F2 D U2 L U' L' R F R F' U2 L2 U2 L R U L U L2 D' U' B' D B	

3. *R B' F' L' B' R B2 U2 B' F R F L' D2 L' R' D' L F' D2 U' R' D' F2 R	

4. *U2 L' U' B' F2 L2 D' U2 F' D' F2 R D2 U' F U F' L' B' D' L' B U2 L D2	

5. *B2 R F2 R D2 R D F D U' R' U R' D2 F' R F' L' F L2 R' B2 U R D	

6. *F2 D' R B' F2 D2 R' U' F L R' D U B' L' D U2 R U2 B' F' D2 U' R2 U'	

7. *D L' F U2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D U' L' U B' F2 D2 L' R' D U2 F2 R	

8. *D U B2 F2 U' B D B D' L' R' F2 L U' F D2 B' F2 R U B2 U2 L F2 U	

9. *U B' D R' D2 L F' R' U2 R F2 R F2 R' F2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 R' B L R2 F	

10. *U' B F2 D U2 R' B2 F2 L2 R' D2 B' L' R' U F L' B' U B R' F' D2 B2 F2	

11. *B' L2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U R F2 D2 L' R B2 D' B' L R2 D F2 D L' D U2	

12. *R2 U R2 B' F L R U2 L U L' B2 L2 R2 U' L U F2 U2 B F' L R D2 B2



3rd average of 12


Spoiler



1. *F D2 R' D' U2 B' U L2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 R D' R D' U' F' U B D' R F' D2	

2. *F2 R2 D' R B2 L2 R2 B' D2 U' F' R B2 U' L R2 B L2 U2 L' R U' B' U2 F2	

3. *B2 R B F' L2 R' D2 B2 F2 R D2 R' D L D2 U' R2 D B F' R2 F' R' D' B'	

4. *F2 L' R' D R2 U L2 R' B' F' U2 R U L' U L2 B2 D' B' D U' F2 D U R2	

5. *L2 B2 L2 F' R U2 R2 B2 L' R' B L2 B L U F' L' B2 U2 F D U' B2 U2 R	

6. *L' B F' R D' U B2 D' F2 L' U2 F L2 U2 R2 F L' B' F' R' F2 D L' U' B	

7. *L B' L R D2 B' D2 L2 F L2 B2 F2 U F U B' F2 R F' U' F' L2 D2 R F	

8. *F' D' U' L2 B2 F2 L2 R' F U2 L U2 F2 L2 F D U' R2 B F R2 U B F' R'	

9. *L' B2 D U' B' U2 B U R' B F D L' R' B2 L2 B2 D B F2 D2 R D B R'	

10. *F2 U F' U2 B L2 B' F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D' U R' D' R2 U2 R' F2 U B U L'	

11. *B D' U' B2 D' B2 U' R' B' L2 R' B R' D' U F' D F D2 B2 D' U' B U2 F'	

12. *B U' L' D' B F2 L2 R U L2 B2 L2 B' R D' B2 U B' F U2 L2 R2 U B2 U'




Round ends Sunday Nov/27/2011 at 12 AM EST.

Good luck.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 21, 2011)

*Round 42: mean = 16.81*

(13.58), 19.76, 17.35, 17.85, 16.56, 15.12, 15.85, 15.98, 15.10, 16.95, 17.65, (20.08) => *16.81*

23.42, 15.63, 17.10, 14.97, 16.54, 18.17, 16.68, (23.52), 17.15, (13.80), 15.95, 19.24 => *17.49*

17.15, 14.01, 15.95, 18.52, 13.73, 17.53, (12.88), 14.87, 17.68, (26.92), 14.55, 15.18 => *15.92*

Nice!


----------



## majikat (Nov 21, 2011)

*Round 42*
20.59	17.18	17.59	15.89	18.16	15.4	[14.26]	17.5	18.14	17.37	[23.21]	16.88
==
17.47

19.99	[23.84]	17.13	17.51	17.02	17.15	16.5	[15.67]	16.27	19.11	16.64	19.28
==
17.66

20.47	16.22	19.83	18.63	18.06	18.67	[23.41]	18.67	18.53	20.3	[14.86]	16.4
==
18.58


average average == *17.90*

Pretty great for me, except the last Ao10, didn't go so well.


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 22, 2011)

14.38, 14.82, 12.77, (17.64), 13.10, 13.88, 12.94, 14.69, (12.57), 13.05, 16.09, 13.32
Average: 13.90

13.97, 14.02, 15.03, 13.73, (10.61), 12.94, 15.83, 17.70, 14.28, 15.10, (19.04), 13.13
Average: 14.57

(19.72), (11.93), 17.61, 13.25, 15.35, 17.06, 16.32, 18.23, 12.79, 12.96, 15.15, 14.42
Average: 15.31

*Average of Averages: 14.59*

=)


----------



## goflb (Nov 24, 2011)

ROUND 42
ok to clarify, these were done with my storebought which locksup all the time and can barely corner cut. lost my guhong and my diansheng pops way too often. 

(13.60), 18.78, 18.41, 21.37, 22.27, 21.43, 16.59, (23.20), 18.99, 20.29, 20.53, 18.15
Average: 19.68

(23.65), 14.98, 16.50, 16.30, 19.43, 16.78, 21.13, 17.24, (13.98), 17.76, 17.07, 15.39
Average: 17.26



(20.40), 20.29, (13.75), 19.63, 19.44, 20.04, 19.62, 20.22, 17.25, 17.58, 19.63, 16.75
Average: 19.04

Average of average: 18.67.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Nov 26, 2011)

round 41 : 
20.43, 11.12, 13.32, 12.97, 15.55, 14.32, 13.79, 15.30, 16.14, 18.01, 12.40, 14.03 = 14.58

16.35, 12.19, 14.15, 15.62, 16.85, 13.05, 15.76, 16.89, 15.09, 15.01, 16.58, 14.93 = 15.34

15.36, 12.55, 16.74, 16.38, 14.15, 15.07, 12.79, 13.49, 14.53, 15.89, 16.44, 15.14 = 14.92

Session avg : 14.85

i hoped 3 avg12 sub15...


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Round 41

First Average
16.60

16.58, 16.97, (13.41[PLL skip.]), 17.70, 17.58, 14.55, (18.00), 17.89, 15.53, 14.93, 16.78, 17.54

The average isn't bad, but the individual times were generally terrible.

Second Average
16.67

15.56, 17.79, 17.52, (14.70), (18.42), 17.62, 17.68, 16.32, 14.94, 16.15, 16.11, 17.04

Same deal; bad times, acceptable average.

Third Average
16.51

16.22, 16.43, 16.99, 15.46, (18.74), 18.21, 14.15, 16.55, 17.18, (13.90), 17.20, 16.75

A bit better this time.


Final Average: 16.59


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 27, 2011)

Statistics for 11-27-2011 10:44:43

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 17.79*
Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 15.13
Worst Time: 21.47
Individual Times:
1.	18.69	B F L' R U2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 D2 B L R B' F R2 U B' F2 U' L U B2 U
2.	15.19	L2 R B2 F D L R F' U' F D U' B F' D2 U' L' F' L' D' L R2 D' L2 U
3.	16.42	R B2 R' D' R2 F2 L' R B2 D2 U' L' B' L R2 D' B F' L2 F2 D U F2 R F'
4.	(21.47)	D2 B' F' D' L2 R2 B' D' R2 F' L' R D F' R2 U' L R U' F' D' U2 R D U'
5.	(15.13)	R' D2 U2 B2 F' U B' U' F2 D' U L B' D U' L2 D U L U L2 D R' D2 F'
6.	21.15	D U B R F2 D2 R B' D' U2 L2 R B2 F' D U' L D' U L' R D' F2 D2 U2
7.	20.26	U' B2 F L' R D U2 F' R2 U2 L' R B' L2 R2 U' B' F L2 B' D2 B F R D'
8.	18.51	L' R D2 L' R' F2 D' U' L R' D R' B2 F L' R' D2 B' F' L2 R F2 R' B' L2
9.	16.76	B F D U2 R F2 R B F' U B2 U B F D B2 F' D2 U2 R' F' D U' L U2
10.	15.66	U' B2 D' L' R D U' B' L R' D2 F2 U2 B D2 R D' B F D F2 D U' B2 F2
11.	18.34	R F2 D' U B' F L D' B' F U2 B2 F' U2 L' B F2 L2 R' F' D U' R2 F2 R'
12.	15.89	B L2 R D' L' B F U R2 B' U2 R F2 L' R2 F2 D U F U2 L2 D U' F D'

Average 1: DAT CONSISTENCY


Statistics for 11-27-2011 10:54:26

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 17.62*
Standard Deviation: 2.22
Best Time: 14.61
Worst Time: 22.58
Individual Times:
1.	15.41	B2 R' B' D' B2 F' U L2 B F' D' U2 L R2 D U' F D L R' B2 D2 L2 B F2
2.	(22.58)	F U R' U' B L R2 D2 R' D' U' B F D F D B2 L2 R' F D R2 U2 R F
3.	18.19	B2 F2 R' B2 F2 L B' L' R B F2 D2 U' B' F2 D' U2 L R' B2 L' B2 L2 B2 R'
4.	18.32	D U B2 F2 R D' L' B F2 U' B' D' B2 F L R2 D L2 R B' R2 B R D2 F
5.	20.08	L' F D2 R' B' F' L' B D' B' D B2 F D' U2 B2 F D U R2 D2 L B2 F L
6.	19.56	D' F' U2 L' F2 R2 D B2 D2 U2 L2 F L' F2 D L D2 U L2 F2 L' D U' L2 R'
7.	(14.61)	R U R2 B' F2 U2 R' D2 R' F L' D U L R U L B F2 R2 U R' U' L' R2
8.	17.89	L2 B F' D B D U R' D R U B U' L' R D' B' F U L B2 F D2 U B'
9.	15.98	B2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 D' F D' L2 R' B F R U L D U' B2 F L' R' U L' D'
10.	15.97	L2 U2 L R2 D' U2 F D U2 L R B L' R2 D2 L D L U2 L2 D R' B L2 U2
11.	17.28	U' B' L R' F L' U' B L' R2 D U' F' L' D B L' R2 D2 U L2 F' D' L D'
12.	15.56	L2 R F D L2 R2 B2 F L2 R' U2 L D R2 B' F' R2 D L F' R' B' R' D2 U'

Average 2: DAT OVERTURN

Statistics for 11-27-2011 11:06:23

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 16.73*
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 13.69
Worst Time: 19.01
Individual Times:
1.	14.79	U' L2 R' B F2 U R F2 D U' B F U' L' R' F R D' U2 L2 R B F' R F
2.	16.55	D2 U2 L' B' F R2 B2 F U' L' R2 B2 L2 R' F' D' U F L F' U2 F' L R2 U2
3.	17.64	B' F2 D2 U' R' D2 U' B' F D2 U L2 B' D B L R D L R' D' U2 F' U2 B'
4.	17.78	D' B' F' R2 F' L' R D2 U' F D' U' B L' U B U2 B' U2 L R' B' L D U
5.	16.74	R' B2 F U F' D2 L2 R' D' L R' B2 F U2 B2 F D U' F2 L' R D R B' F'
6.	15.31	D' L B R' D B R' D' U' B D U2 B F D2 U' B2 D2 F' L' R' F2 U' B F
7.	(19.01)	F U B R' B F' D' B2 U' L2 R U' F' R B D L' R B2 R' D2 U2 F L' F'
8.	16.53	D' R B2 L U2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F' U B' F2 R2 D U' L R' B' L R' D'
9.	18.20	D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 R U' F2 D' L' D B' F2 D' F L2 D' B2 F L R' F' D2 F'
10.	16.88	R2 D U R2 D2 B2 D U' F' D2 U' L2 B R' U' F U R' D U2 F L' D' U' R2
11.	17.68	L' B' L2 F D U L B' L' D2 U2 B' F L F' R' D L R D U2 R2 B' U L'
12.	(13.69)	L R2 B D2 B F D' U2 B2 F' L2 B' F U2 L2 R B' U R' B F L2 R' B F2

Average 3: DAT DINOSAUR

Conclusion: First serious practice for a while, I used to average 15.5 or so, so let's see if I can get back down to there. I love my consistency in the first one.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 27, 2011)

Total avg: 18.99
avg 1: 20.11
16.77 21.87 18.37 16.15 19.29 19.88 19.36 25.78 21.04 15.07 17.48 22.62

avg 2: 18.40
19.63 20.22 14.76 15.21 21.37 17.49 19.51 20.7 19.33 15.19 15.34 22.37

avg 3: 18.46
22.51 19.65 13.57 16.17 19.93 17.14 13.73 16.95 20.79 22.13 15.61 23.59

for my first time, that was pretty good.


----------



## emolover (Nov 29, 2011)

Results for round 41:

gavnasty: 14.59
Mcuber5: 14.85
AvidCuber: 16.59
Jakube: 16.81
ChrisBird: 17.38
majikat: 17.90
goflb: 18.67
IMSLOW1097: 18.99

I should have done this round but I didn't. Oh well.

Good job*gavnasty and Mcuber5. *

Please remember to average your three averages together so I don't have to do it myself, isn't the right Chris. *


----------



## emolover (Nov 29, 2011)

Scrambles for round 42: 

1st average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**B F R' D L F2 L' R U' F D' F' D2 R F2 R U2 B R2 F2 R' B' D' F' D'	

2.	**L2 D U' B2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' F2 D' U R2 B2 L' D B' U' B F' L2 R' D' L2 D2	

3.	**D B L D' R D' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B F D2 U' F2 L U B' F U' R2 B' D' U2	

4.	**U' R2 B2 F' L R' F2 U R D2 U' F D B' D' U' B2 F2 L' R2 D U L2 B U'	

5.	**L2 F' R' D U' L' D2 L' F U L' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B' F' L' D2 F2 L' D' U' L2	

6.	**B2 F' U2 F2 D' U' L F2 L' U' B' R D U' B L2 R D2 R' U2 L B U' B L2	

7.	**L B2 D B2 U B' R' B2 D R2 D F L R' F2 D U' B2 R D2 U R2 U2 F' U'	

8.	**D R2 F' L D' R D2 F2 L U2 R2 F' D F2 R F U' R' D U2 L' D L' F2 L'	

9.	**R2 B' F2 L' R U' F2 L D' F D2 F' U2 B F L R F U B R F' R2 U2 R2	

10.	**R' U' L2 D2 B D U2 R2 F2 L U' F2 D' B2 D B' F' L2 R' D' F D2 R F R2	

11.	**R2 D2 L U L B L' D2 L' D' L2 U2 R U F' D2 U L R' U2 R2 D U' R' F'	

12.	**B' D2 U B2 F' U F' R2 F2 L' D' B2 F U' B2 R' D R' F U F' L' D' B' F2



2nd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**F L R' D L' D' B' F2 D F D' B' F' D U L R' D L B2 F' R2 F' R' D2	

2.	**D2 L' D' F2 U L F' L2 B U' L' F L2 R2 B2 U R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U R2	

3.	**F2 L2 F2 R F' R' D' L2 R U F R F2 U' L2 R F2 U2 B' D' F2 D U R2 F2	

4.	**D B2 R' F2 U' L2 D2 U2 L B' D2 F2 L B2 F2 L' F2 D U' R2 D U' F L' U'	

5.	**D2 L R B' L U R2 F D B F D2 U2 R B2 F' D L2 U' B D' U F' D' B	

6.	**F L F R F D R' F2 R' B D F2 L R D' R' F' D2 U B2 R' B F2 D L'	

7.	**L U B L' R' U' B' L2 F2 D F2 U F D' U R2 D2 U' F' D' R' U2 B' F' L2	

8.	**L' F' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 R' U2 B R2 U2 B2 D' U' L B' D' R' F2 U2	

9.	**L' B' D2 L' F' D2 R U F R' D2 U' F' L D2 F L2 B' L R U' B2 D2 B F'	

10.	**F2 D L R2 F' D2 R' U' R B2 U2 B' F U2 R' D' U' L2 R B' F2 D2 F R' D	

11.	**F L' D' L U2 R U' L' R B' L' U' F U B' R B F R B U2 L' B' R2 F	

12.	**L' B' F2 U' R U L R2 D L' D' F' R2 B2 D U' F L F L' R U2 F2 R' F



3rd average of 12


Spoiler



1.	**U' R U2 L' R B2 L D2 U2 B U L' B F' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R' D F' L B'	

2.	**D U B F U2 L2 D B2 F D F2 D L' U' L F R' B2 L B' F L2 B' F D	

3.	**F D L2 R' U' L R B' F2 R' B D B2 D2 L R2 B' L B' D' L F L2 R F	

4.	**U2 L2 D' U' L' B U R D2 B' F' L2 R B F L2 R B F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' D	

5.	**B' U L2 D U F' L' B2 U' L2 F' R' D2 U F2 D' F' L D2 L F D2 L' R2 D2	

6.	**U' F2 L' R' F2 D U2 L' U F' D' B' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D' U L2 R B R' B' D2	

7.	**B2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 D B' F2 L2 B' F D' B' F2 R' D2 B' L U' R D2 U L'	

8.	**U2 L' R2 B' D2 F' D' U2 B D' R U' R' F2 D U F' R' B L R2 F' L2 R' D2	

9.	**U2 L R2 B' F2 D2 L' U2 L U2 B2 U2 B F L2 U B D B2 F R D U F' U2	

10.	**R' F D' B' L2 R D' B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 F L' D U' L' F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R U	

11.	**L' B2 U2 B F D' B2 F U' L' F2 L F2 U2 L B U L D2 B D' U' R U' B	

12.	**U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F D' L' F' U' B F2 D B2 F L2 R2 D' B2 L' U' R2 B



Good luck everybody. Round ends December 4th 2011 at 11:59 PM EST.


----------



## majikat (Nov 29, 2011)

round 42



19.19 16.93 [22.12] 16.16 18.68 19.20 18.12 18.01 [14.99] 17.14 16.64 15.19
==
17.52


15.76 17.34 [19.95] 18.22 [15.48] 19.13 19.49 18.64 17.95 16.58 16.61 18.77
== 
17.85


15.71 18.53 18.81 19.55 20.47 [14.91] 18.97 17.13 19.64 15.09 [23.97] 21.23
==
18.51



average average == *17.96*


pretty good, except for the last set, was terrible.


----------



## Xishem (Nov 29, 2011)

Round 42

_1st Ao12_: 12.46, 25.48, 14.66, 17.95, 13.80, 15.82, 15.27, 17.77, 16.53, 21.21, 14.82, 17.48 = *16.53*

_2nd Ao12_: 17.42, 13.52, 17.10, 17.76, 16.14, 13.04, 15.41, 14.95, 16.51, 14.65, 13.87, 20.10 = *15.73*

_3rd Ao12_: 19.36, 14.29+, 17.48, 15.74, 16.91, 16.22, 14.89, 19.38, 17.83, 15.02, 18.98, 17.32 = *16.97*

_Mean Average:_ *16.41*


----------



## Mcuber5 (Nov 29, 2011)

round 42 : 

15.74, 19.61, 13.54, 12.84, 15.50, 14.83, 13.60, 18.16, 14.09, 13.77, 14.06, 13.38 = 14.66 (18.16 counting)
13.60, 15.09, 15.06, 16.78, 14.15, 14.36, 15.00, 17.53, 18.58, 14.25, 13.50, 14.73 = 15.05 (rhaaaaaaa)
13.02, 12.10, 13.09, 27.82, 16.37, 14.11, 16.18, 17.78, 17.03, 16.80, 13.41, 16.38 = 14.42 (completely fail...)

session avg = 15.04 (...)

Bad...


----------



## CommaYou (Nov 29, 2011)

i think i'm pretty much sub-20, so i'm joining here now 

1st Ao12
19.66 (14.11) 23.05 (23.86) 20.98 21.45 22.57 20.84 18.46 17.67 18.99 18.52
=*20.22*

2nd Ao12
(13.05) 19.22 18.07 17.64 19.51 17.09 19.21 (23.62) 20.21 16.43 17.08 20.81
=*18.53*

3rd Ao12
(15.37) 21.54 20.65 18.80 18.85 18.76 15.63 21.46 (22.71) 21.15 16.58 20.28
=*19.37*

= 19.37


----------



## otsyke (Nov 29, 2011)

*ROUND 42

AVG AVG: 17.22*

AVG1: 17.30

AVG2: 16.60

AVG3: 17.76



Spoiler



TIMES
Statistics for 11-29-2011 20:40:03

Cubes Solved: 36/36
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.20
Standard Deviation: 1.64
Best Time: 13.74
Worst Time: 20.96
Individual Times:
1.	14.45	B F R' D L F2 L' R U' F D' F' D2 R F2 R U2 B R2 F2 R' B' D' F' D'
2.	16.88	L2 D U' B2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' F2 D' U R2 B2 L' D B' U' B F' L2 R' D' L2 D2
3.	17.50	D B L D' R D' U2 F2 R2 D2 L' B F D2 U' F2 L U B' F U' R2 B' D' U2
4.	17.44	U' R2 B2 F' L R' F2 U R D2 U' F D B' D' U' B2 F2 L' R2 D U L2 B U'
5.	18.07	L2 F' R' D U' L' D2 L' F U L' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B' F' L' D2 F2 L' D' U' L2
6.	18.10	B2 F' U2 F2 D' U' L F2 L' U' B' R D U' B L2 R D2 R' U2 L B U' B L2
7.	14.62	L B2 D B2 U B' R' B2 D R2 D F L R' F2 D U' B2 R D2 U R2 U2 F' U'
8.	19.88	D R2 F' L D' R D2 F2 L U2 R2 F' D F2 R F U' R' D U2 L' D L' F2 L'
9.	17.05	R2 B' F2 L' R U' F2 L D' F D2 F' U2 B F L R F U B R F' R2 U2 R2
10.	17.23	R' U' L2 D2 B D U2 R2 F2 L U' F2 D' B2 D B' F' L2 R' D' F D2 R F R2
11.	17.42	R2 D2 L U L B L' D2 L' D' L2 U2 R U F' D2 U L R' U2 R2 D U' R' F'
12.	18.71	B' D2 U B2 F' U F' R2 F2 L' D' B2 F U' B2 R' D R' F U F' L' D' B' F2
13.	18.23	D2 L' D' F2 U L F' L2 B U' L' F L2 R2 B2 U R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U R2
14.	14.37	F2 L2 F2 R F' R' D' L2 R U F R F2 U' L2 R F2 U2 B' D' F2 D U R2 F2
15.	14.81	D B2 R' F2 U' L2 D2 U2 L B' D2 F2 L B2 F2 L' F2 D U' R2 D U' F L' U'
16.	19.07	D2 L R B' L U R2 F D B F D2 U2 R B2 F' D L2 U' B D' U F' D' B
17.	13.74	F L F R F D R' F2 R' B D F2 L R D' R' F' D2 U B2 R' B F2 D L'
18.	16.08	L U B L' R' U' B' L2 F2 D F2 U F D' U R2 D2 U' F' D' R' U2 B' F' L2
19.	17.26	L' F' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 R' U2 B R2 U2 B2 D' U' L B' D' R' F2 U2
20.	16.61	L' B' D2 L' F' D2 R U F R' D2 U' F' L D2 F L2 B' L R U' B2 D2 B F'
21.	17.30	F2 D L R2 F' D2 R' U' R B2 U2 B' F U2 R' D' U' L2 R B' F2 D2 F R' D
22.	15.81	F L' D' L U2 R U' L' R B' L' U' F U B' R B F R B U2 L' B' R2 F
23.	18.04	L' B' F2 U' R U L R2 D L' D' F' R2 B2 D U' F L F L' R U2 F2 R' F
24.	17.48	U' R U2 L' R B2 L D2 U2 B U L' B F' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R' D F' L B'
25.	16.04	D U B F U2 L2 D B2 F D F2 D L' U' L F R' B2 L B' F L2 B' F D
26.	18.86	F D L2 R' U' L R B' F2 R' B D B2 D2 L R2 B' L B' D' L F L2 R F
27.	14.49	U2 L2 D' U' L' B U R D2 B' F' L2 R B F L2 R B F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' D
28.	17.41	B' U L2 D U F' L' B2 U' L2 F' R' D2 U F2 D' F' L D2 L F D2 L' R2 D2
29.	17.25	U' F2 L' R' F2 D U2 L' U F' D' B' D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D' U L2 R B R' B' D2
30.	20.96	B2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 D B' F2 L2 B' F D' B' F2 R' D2 B' L U' R D2 U L'
31.	16.97	U2 L' R2 B' D2 F' D' U2 B D' R U' R' F2 D U F' R' B L R2 F' L2 R' D2
32.	18.35	U2 L R2 B' F2 D2 L' U2 L U2 B2 U2 B F L2 U B D B2 F R D U F' U2
33.	19.19	R' F D' B' L2 R D' B2 F2 L' B2 R B2 F L' D U' L' F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R U
34.	16.09	L' B2 U2 B F D' B2 F U' L' F2 L F2 U2 L B U L D2 B D' U' R U' B
35.	18.95	U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F D' L' F' U' B F2 D B2 F L2 R2 D' B2 L' U' R2 B
36.	18.54	F2 D2 B2 L D' R U2 L R2 D U' B2 F' D U2 L U' F' D' U' L2 D' L D U'


----------



## speedcubermicah (Nov 29, 2011)

*Round 42:*
*Avg 1: 17.28*
16.24, 17.77, 20.31, 15.57, 18.51, 18.93, 15.21, 19.13, 21.60, 17.19, 13.55, 13.99

*Avg 2: 17.64*
16.49, 16.62, 15.78, 18.87, 16.38, 20.08, 16.66, 19.38, 17.00, 16.51, 18.45, 20.26

*Avg 3: 17.39*
28.47, 16.94, 17.10, 17.85, 14.98, 14.10, 16.09, 25.40, 19.84, 14.85, 16.64, 14.21

*Overall: 17.44*
Decent... but I can hit sub-17.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 30, 2011)

My ZhanChi fell onto a cliff and exploded. I climbed down and recovered all the pieces aside from the blue center cap... Needless to say, I won't be doing this this week either. I will try to find the piece, but I'm not counting on finding it.


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

TheZenith27 said:


> My ZhanChi fell onto a cliff and exploded. I climbed down and recovered all the pieces aside from the blue center cap... Needless to say, I won't be doing this this week either. I will try to find the piece, but I'm not counting on finding it.


 
I sorry but that is kind of funny. You can cube without a center cap just fine you know right?


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

I am ending this thread and making a thread called "Race to Sub 15/12/9". So if all of you could move your times from this thread to the new one that would be great.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> I sorry but that is kind of funny. You can cube without a center cap just fine you know right?


 
Yeah I know. It's just a bit awkward. It also got dirt in it anyway so I have to clean it... And yes, it was very funny. I laughed for quite a while when it happened.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> I am ending this thread and making a thread called "Race to Sub 15/12/9". So if all of you could move your times from this thread to the new one that would be great.


 
Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

TheZenith27 said:


> Sounds like a good idea.


 
It's up now.

This thread can fade away now.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> It's up now.


 
i can't seem to find it :l


----------



## Brest (Jan 7, 2012)

GlowingSausage said:


> i can't seem to find it :l


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33859-3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s)


----------

